# Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet (Teil 1)

## ian!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Nächstes Treffen am 6.10.2006:

Ort: 

Gasthof Harlos

Hagedornstr. 1 

46149 Oberhausen 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zugesagt haben bisher: 2 Gents, Stand 09.10. 00:30 Uhr
> 
> 

 

Jetzt drei.  Bin natürlich auch dabei (solange nix dazwischen kommt).

----------

## TG

ich komme wahrscheinlich auch wieder. :Wink: 

----------

## mgisbers

Natürlich bin ich auch wieder dabei!   :Very Happy: 

(Hat jemand was anderes erwartet????)

----------

## dertobi123

Ehrlich gesagt: nein  :Wink: 

BTW: Hab mich grade mal für den Kegeltreff angemeldet.

Tobias

----------

## mgisbers

 :Very Happy:  Das ist gut.

Dann sind jetzt nur noch 3 Plätze frei  :Wink:  Mal sehen wer von den anderen auch noch Lust bekommen hat...

----------

## reptile

wie jesacht... ist mir doch ein bisschen zu weit zum kegeln...

aber voraussichtlich bin ich am 10. 12. auch mit dabei.

mfg, reptile

----------

## Udo

Was bringt man denn auf solchen Treffen mit?

Laptop,Desktop oder PDA  :Very Happy: 

Wie läuft sowas ab?

Gruß Udo

Oberhausen ist ja ein Katzensprung....

----------

## ian!

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Was bringt man denn auf solchen Treffen mit?
> 
> Laptop,Desktop oder PDA 

 

Naja, wie man beim letzten Treffen gesehen hat, waren PDA's und Notebooks ziemlich weit vorne. Manche haben sogar scheinbar alles an Elektonik-Gadgets mitgemommen, was gerade so Zuhause rumlag, nicht wahr mgisbers?  :Wink: 

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Wie läuft sowas ab?

 

Recht gemütlich und kommunikativ. Wir hatten uns jetzt beim letzten Treffen einfach nur zusammengehockt. Der Rest lief von selbst. Es ist aber auch angedacht Themenabende zu veranstalten. Aber da muss man sehen, was die Zeit mit sich bringt.

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Oberhausen ist ja ein Katzensprung....

 

Dann bis zum 10.12.?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## sven-tek

bin auch dabei, schade das ich nicht mitbekommen habe das ein solches treffen schon stattgefunden hat

bis denne

----------

## mgisbers

@ian!

Das war nur meine normale Ausstattung mit der ich meistens unterwegs bin. Meist habe ich sogar noch mehr dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## Udo

Ja bin ja aus Dortmund,da liegt Oberhausen recht nah.

Welche Örtlichkeit ist denn angedacht?

Naja ich werd mal sehen ob ich da mal frei bekomme.

Ist da denn dann überhaupt nen Stromanschluss oder Internet WLanAccesPoint?*gg*  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Udo

----------

## greenhorn1102

Hi,

ich konnte leider beim ersten Treffen nicht, da mich diese *#ä§44# Grippe erwischt hatte. Das tut mir jetzt so leid, dass ich sofort für den nächsten Termin zusage.

----------

## ian!

Um mal wieder etwas Aktivität in den Thread zu bekommen:

Sollen wir das so machen, daß wenn wir <=10 Gents sind uns wieder im CentrO treffen und uns anderenfalls einen Raum schnappen? Mit einer kleinen Gruppe kann man das ja eigentlich überall gut steigen lassen. Je nachdem was wir veranstalten wollen. Ein Raum hätte natürlich den Vorteil, dass wir - soweit Netz vorhanden - ein (W)LAN aufziehen könnten. Wie ist da eure Meinung zu?

ian!

----------

## mgisbers

Ich bin heute zum Kegeln in unserer Stammkneipe (Harlos in Oberhausen - Sterkrade) und werde ihn mal fragen wie es bei ihm mit dem Termin aussieht.

Wenn der Saal frei ist können wir uns dort breit machen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Nachtrag zum ersten Treffen: war schon unterwegs, allerdings hat sich dann ein fscking Asthma-Anfall angekündiigt, bin dann (zum Glück) umgedreht...sorry for that  :Sad: 

neues Treffen, neues Glück  :Wink: 

ein "Ja!" von meiner Seite aus

(vorbehaltlich widriger Umstände)

Gruß,

M.

----------

## dertobi123

 *mgisbers wrote:*   

> Ich bin heute zum Kegeln in unserer Stammkneipe (Harlos in Oberhausen - Sterkrade) und werde ihn mal fragen wie es bei ihm mit dem Termin aussieht.

 

Grade vom Kegeln wieder da, Update:

Wir können nen Saal haben, evtl. können die uns auch Internet in den Saal legen  :Smile:  Müssten wir dann nur die nächsten Tage mal festmachen.

Wer ist dafür?  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wir können nen Saal haben, evtl. können die uns auch Internet in den Saal legen  Müssten wir dann nur die nächsten Tage mal festmachen.
> 
> Wer ist dafür? 

 

Na, wer sagts denn? Wunderbar!  :Very Happy: 

ian!

----------

## nfb

Hallöchen!

Ich hab grad von eurem Treffen gelesen und ich würde auch gerne kommen. Aber wo ist Oberhausen. Da gibt es ein paar. Könnte jemand die PLZ posten, bitte?

danke

nfb

----------

## dertobi123

46149; Oberhausen/Rheinland  :Wink: 

Alternativ gibt's AFAIK noch nen Kaff im tiefsten Bayern, dass auch Oberhausen heisst, und ein paar Stadtteile mit dem Namen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *nfb wrote:*   

> Aber wo ist Oberhausen.

 

Da wo das CentrO. steht.  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## beejay

...dort wo sich Fuchs und Has' 'Gute Nacht' sagen  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boprop

Hallo

Ich bin auch dabei und freu mich schon.

Dann bis zum treffen.

Gruß Boprop

----------

## Eimann

Ich werde wohl auch wieder vor ort sein  :Wink: 

----------

## tntkane

hmmm ich war noch nie auf so nen treffen  :Smile: 

wuerde gerne wissen was man da so macht? quatschen? oder sowas? ehrlich gesagt weil ich keine ahnung hab stell ich mir das vor als wären 20 leute da die unkoordiniert durch die gegend quatschen? Also bitte erzaehlt mir was anderes  :Wink:  Vielleicht einfach ne Art History wie das Letzte abgelaufen is in Kurzform!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Eimann

och, da wird gemuetlich gequatscht, was getrunken, gegessen, und natuerlich ueber linux und die welt geredt  :Smile: 

ist ne feine atmosphaere da, wenn man sich mal im reallife trifft auf nen bier oder ne cola.

und die history vom letzten mal:

18:45 - Brauhaus: war wohl noch keiner da

            - Bushaltestelle Neue Mitte, 2-3 sind schon da

18:50 - Brauhaus - einige wenige Treffen ein

            - Bushaltestelle Neue Mitte, die Zahl der Tux'ler wird immer groesser

 19:00 - Brauhaus - eine gruppe von ungefaehr 5-10 leuten sitzt am reservierten tisch

             - Haltestelle Neue Mitte, der trupp entschliesst sich noch zu warten, da die ja der offizielle treffpunkt ist.

19:10 - Brauhaus - Man macht sich bekannt

            - Bushaltestelle Neue Mitte, Die Horde zieht richtung Brauhaus los,

> 19:20 - kann man sich ja denken oder? ;P

----------

## dertobi123

Aktuelles zum nächsten Treffen:

- Ein SuSE Nutzer hat sich bereit erklärt seinen Rechner für eine live-performte Gentoo Installation mitzubringen.

- Anderer Ort, dadurch haben wir die Möglichkeit (und Platz) auch den einen oder anderen Rechner aufzustellen. [Ausserdem gibt's evtl. sogar Internet  :Smile: ]

Veranstaltungsort:

Gasthof Harlos

Hagedornstr. 1

46149 Oberhausen

Die Gaststätte ist günstig direkt am Bahnhof Oberhausen-Sterkrade gelegen, für alle die mit dem Auto kommen gibt's Autobahnanschlüsse quasi direkt um die Ecke.

Gruß Tobias

Edit: Derjenige der beim letzten Treffen ein "Coffeine" T-Shirt anhatte und eine Mailing List einrichten wollte möge sich bitte mal bei mir melden.

----------

## Thorir

Tja, genauso sah es letztes Mal aus   :Very Happy: 

Aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Ich hatte ja eine Mailingliste angekündigt, bin aber boch nicht dazu gekommen. Kommt aber noch. Nächstesmal bin ich auch wieder dabei, wenns terminlich passt.

Thorir

----------

## Eimann

Maillinglisten hosting ist doch kein Problem  :Wink: 

To subscribe to the list, send a message to:

   <gentoo-treffen-subscribe@etherkiller.de>

----------

## ian!

 *Eimann wrote:*   

> Maillinglisten hosting ist doch kein Problem 
> 
> To subscribe to the list, send a message to:
> 
>    <gentoo-treffen-subscribe@etherkiller.de>

 

Whooha!  :Wink: 

Aber stopp mal... wir sollten da jetzt nicht alles verstreuen. Sonst weiss keiner mehr bescheid, wohin er sich im Fall der Fälle wenden soll. Wenn dann sollten wir da schon etwas organisierter vorgehen und das vorallem nicht an eine Person binden. (Aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema.) Deshalb sollte dieser Thread erstmal weiterhin maßgeblich sein.

@Tobi:

Kann cybersystem uns nicht eine Mailingliste auf gentoo.org anlegen? Hast du ihn schonmal darauf angesprochen?

Wie steht es um den Mailer von gentoo.de?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Thorir

Ok, machen wir es so, mein Mailman ist defekt .... hatte noch keine Zeit dafür

----------

## Eimann

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Ok, machen wir es so, mein Mailman ist defekt .... hatte noch keine Zeit dafür

 

Mein ezmlm geht  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Kann cybersystem uns nicht eine Mailingliste auf gentoo.org anlegen? Hast du ihn schonmal darauf angesprochen?

 

Hab ich nicht, halte ich aber auch nicht für eine gute Idee. Wenn cybersystem dass macht, kommt jeder an der ne Liste haben will.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wie steht es um den Mailer von gentoo.de?

 

Die gentoo.de Listen laufen über berlios, es _scheint_ mir etwas komplizierter da eine Liste herzubekommen.

Ich würd vorschlagen wir nehmen erstmal Einmanns Angebot wahr, evtl. kann uns die LinuxOB demnächst ja eine Liste zur Verfügung stellen.

Man liest also auf Eimanns Liste,

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Ok, ok. Demokratie!  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=574913#574913

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ok, ok. Demokratie! 

 

Das hat mit Demokratie nix zu tun, ist nur momentan die bequemste Variante  :Cool: 

Tobias

----------

## mgisbers

Na klar können wir, nachdem der Server endlich auf Gentoo umgestellt ist auch die Mailingliste für das Usertreffen machen  :Wink: 

Wie wäre es mit Gentoo@LinuxImPott.de ???

----------

## Stephanchen

hi,

ich würd auch gern kommen - leider hab ich an dem tag keine zeit. mist  :Sad: 

cu

stephanchen

----------

## dertobi123

 *mgisbers wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mit Gentoo@LinuxImPott.de ???

 

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, wenns kürzer geht wär ich aber nicht unbedingt böse  :Wink: 

Ist euer Mailserver mittlerweile wieder was flotter geworden?

Richte ne Liste ein, subscribe mich und schick ne Mail an die Liste. Ich kontaktier dann Eimann,  damit wir die Nutzer der "alten" Liste übernehmen können.

Tobias

----------

## dertobi123

 *Stephanchen wrote:*   

> ich würd auch gern kommen - leider hab ich an dem tag keine zeit. mist 

 

Dann komm das übernächste Mal, wir wollen aus dem Treffen eh einen regelmäßigen Termin machen  :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## aZZe

War auch noch nicht auf so einem Gentoo Treffen. Läuft das auch so ein wenig wie eine Installationsparty ab? Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht da ich ein kleines Problem mit meinem Sony Vaio GRT-815E Notebook habe. Bekomme absolut keinen X Server zum laufen. Irgendwie scheint X den AGP Bus nicht zu finden. Könnte man mir auf dem Treffen in Oberhausen vielleicht mit meinem Problem helfen? Hatte auch schon einen Thread dazu hier im Forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104256&highlight=darktemplaaa

Gruss darktemplaaa[/url]

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Könnte man mir auf dem Treffen in Oberhausen vielleicht mit meinem Problem helfen?

 

Vielleicht  :Wink:  Vorbeikommen, das Teil mitbringen und schauen.

----------

## aZZe

Dann sag ich schon mal danke  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

BUMP.

Zur Erinnerung an das Treffen. Bitte melden, wer noch kommen möchte bzw. kommen wird.

ian!

----------

## Pylon

Zeit, um Mitfahrgelegenheiten anzukuendigen  :Wink: 

Ich komme aus Krefeld und habe noch drei bis vier Plaetze in meinem Golf frei.  Falls also noch irgendwer hier oder auf der Strecke wohnt, kann sich bei mir melden.

----------

## rincewind

Hi, 

Ich komme auch !

gruss Rince

----------

## pYrania

kann zwar nicht 100% zusagen, aber ich denke ich werde auch vorbeischaun.

----------

## dertobi123

Recht kurzfristig, aber ich denke dennoch rechtzeitig genug:

Wir werden beim Usertreffen am Mittwoch auch eine kleine Key-Signing Party veranstalten.

Wenn ihr euch daran beteiligen wollt, dann schickt mir eine Mail an die Adresse in meinem

Profil. Folgende Angaben benötige ich:

- Key ID (z.B. 30C0F005)

- euer Name (z.B. Tobias Scherbaum) 

- Key Fingerprint (z.B. 593C 3A93 1190 D22D 78B0  7A81 5F66 DDC0 30C0 F005)

- Key Size (z.B. 1024)

Wenn ihr das gemacht habt, solltet ihr nur noch daran denken, einen Ausweis (was amtliches 

wie zum Beispiel ein Personalausweis, nach Möglichkeit auch noch ein zweiter amtlicher

Lichbildausweis (Führerschein, etc.); Büchereiausweise helfen euch nicht weiter  :Wink: ), sowie die

Informationen die ihr mir gemailt habt, mitzubringen.

Auf dem Treffen verteile ich eine Liste, auf der die Informationen aller verzeichnet sind, die

mir diese zukommen lassen haben. Anhand dieser Liste könnt ihr dann die Key IDs, Fingerprints

und Ausweise kontrollieren und auf der Liste abhaken, welche Keys ihr signieren möchtet.

----------

## dertobi123

Kurz zum morgigen Treffen: Es geht um 19 Uhr los.

----------

## woormy

schade das es so spät iss, (wochentags) ich muß morgens um 4.00 uhr raus  :Sad:   währe gerne dabeigewesen. 

woormy

----------

## Eimann

ack.

ich steht zwar erst um 06:00 uhr auf, aber spaet abends isses trotzdem, und ich denke das viele vielleicht auch wochentags keine lust haben, noch abends irgendwo hin zu fahren. ich werd trotzdem heut abend mal vorbeischauen, auch wenn ich morgen ne deutschklausur schreib =)

----------

## ian!

 *Eimann wrote:*   

> ack.
> 
> ich steht zwar erst um 06:00 uhr auf, aber spaet abends isses trotzdem, und ich denke das viele vielleicht auch wochentags keine lust haben, noch abends irgendwo hin zu fahren. ich werd trotzdem heut abend mal vorbeischauen, auch wenn ich morgen ne deutschklausur schreib =)

 

Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als Deutschklausuren. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen können.  :Wink: 

Bis heute Abend dann,

ian!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eimann

hehe. jo.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

Jo, ist nett hier.  Zwar nicht so voll wie beim letzten Mal, aber dafuer mit Netz   :Very Happy: 

Ich glaub wir koennen uns das naechste Mal wieder hier treffen, oder?

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Ich glaub wir koennen uns das naechste Mal wieder hier treffen, oder?

 

Ja, geht wohl klar, würde ich sagen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ja, geht wohl klar, würde ich sagen. 

 

Mittwoch, 11. Februar 2004, wieder ab 19 Uhr und hier im Gasthof?

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Ja, geht wohl klar, würde ich sagen.  
> 
> Mittwoch, 11. Februar 2004, wieder ab 19 Uhr und hier im Gasthof?

 

Geht klar.

----------

## dertobi123

Kleine Terminkorrektur: Nächstes Treffen am 04.02.2004, 19 Uhr.

----------

## Pylon

Vielleicht sollten wir sagen, dass es dort auch Netz gibt  :Wink: 

Und wir haben einen Kellerraum in dem wir "unter uns" sind.  Also keine laute Kneipenatmosphaere in der man beim Auspacken eines Laptops bloede angeguckt wird...

----------

## ian!

Huch! Ist ja bald schon wieder soweit!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

Jo.  Ganz bald.  Noch eine Woche.

Wer wird kommen?  Die ueblichen Verdaechtigen?

So wie es ausschaut bringe ich wieder den yah mit.  Kannste also zur Liste hinzufuegen  :Wink:   Und natuerlich die versprochene Club-Mate, damit wir auch schoen lang wach bleiben koennen und an Gentoo rumbasteln   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Mal so ne Frage...was geht denn so auf dem Treffen ab? Ich mein klar mit Gentoo rumfummeln und so geht schon klar. Macht ihr Spiele Sessions und Problembehandlung oder so?

----------

## dakjo

Wollt nur sagen, wir werden euch aufsuchen ...... 

MfG 

Dakjo Novotan

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Mal so ne Frage...was geht denn so auf dem Treffen ab? Ich mein klar mit Gentoo rumfummeln und so geht schon klar. Macht ihr Spiele Sessions und Problembehandlung oder so?

 

Spiele Session nicht. Alles andere grundsätzlich erstmal ja.

Bis die Tage dann,

ian!

----------

## aZZe

Das ist gut! dakjo und ich kommen dann auf jeden Fall. Bis Mittwoch dann.

----------

## pYrania

Hmm. Mal schaun', ob ich mich auch wieder blicken lasse, war eigentlich gar nicht so weit weg.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonst sehen wir uns ja in 3 Wochen.

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich kann zwar nicht 100% zusagen, aber ich probier mal aufzukruezen  :Wink: 

Ist mein letzter Tag Existenzgruenderseminar.

----------

## dertobi123

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> Hmm. Mal schaun', ob ich mich auch wieder blicken lasse, war eigentlich gar nicht so weit weg.  

 

Jo, ich bring dir auch nen Kabel mit, damit du direkt Netz hast. Ist das nen Angebot?  :Wink: 

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> Sonst sehen wir uns ja in 3 Wochen.

 

Das auf jeden Fall.

----------

## Pylon

Termin fuer's naechste Treffen: Mittwoch, 7. April (die Woche vor Ostern), selber Ort (Gasthof Harlos in Oberhausen), selbe Zeit (ab 19h).  ian, bitte aendern!  :Wink: 

War gestern mal wieder sehr nett.  Kleines Ruendchen von etwa 10 Personen, Netz (Kabel und drahtlos) von Beginn an, was dazu fuehrte, dass die mitgebrachten Laptops zu einem distcc-Cluster zusammen geschlossen wurden und KDE-3.2 kompilierten (was aufgrund der Groesse nicht fertig wurde, aber die Idee von distcc ist wohl gut rueber gekommen).

Gespielt wurde dann entgegen anders lautender Aussagen doch noch  :Laughing:  Eigentlich wollten wir nur GL-Unterstuetzung testen und hatten dadurch unseren Spass an armagetron.

----------

## SnorreDev

Oh shit - mir ist jetzt gerade aufgefallen, das der 4.2. schon vorbei ist *kopf auf den tisch hau*

----------

## Pylon

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Oh shit - mir ist jetzt gerade aufgefallen, das der 4.2. schon vorbei ist *kopf auf den tisch hau*

 

Hehe, wie jedesmal merkt irgendwer erst spaeter, dass es schon vorbei ist  :Smile:   Ich glaub, es wird noch bessere Kalenderverwaltungssoftware unter Linux benoetigt...

----------

## Eimann

*arghs* was ein mist ... zu spaet gesehen.

naja, man sieht sich  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

Ich wollt nur mal den Thread wieder ausgraben und hoch holen, um daran zu erinnern, dass das Treffen in drei Wochen ist  :Wink:   Vielleicht mag einer der Moderatoren den Sammelthread anpassen?

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Ich wollt nur mal den Thread wieder ausgraben und hoch holen, um daran zu erinnern, dass das Treffen in drei Wochen ist   Vielleicht mag einer der Moderatoren den Sammelthread anpassen?

 

Die Daten habe ich angepasst. Ich werde natürlich auch wieder dabei sein. Ist ja quasi ein Pflichttermin.  :Wink: 

--ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Ich werd die paar Meter wohl auch mal rueberlatschen ...

----------

## dakjo

Ich wollt für mich und darktemplaa mal so zusagen, ich hab bock auf sonnen Fettes Schnitzel q :Wink: =. Bis nächste Woche !

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich wollt für mich und darktemplaa mal so zusagen, ich hab bock auf sonnen Fettes Schnitzel q=. Bis nächste Woche !

 

Wunderbar! Ich nehm' dann wieder mein Jägerschnitzel und der yah sicherlich auch mal wieder das gute alte Kutscherschnitzel!

dertobi123 bekommt dann lecker ne' Bottroper-Schlachtplatte.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> dertobi123 bekommt dann lecker ne' Bottroper-Schlachtplatte. 

 

... und nen Becher heisse Butter   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aZZe

Hey da hat der liebe dakjo ja wieder vorgegriffen  :Wink:  Klar kommen wir wieder, aber hey....wat is denn so ne Bottroper Schlachtplatte? Hört sich auf jedenfall supi fett an. Da nimm ich doch soetwas  :Very Happy: 

Ach ja.... übt schon mal alle schön Armagetron he, he, he

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hey da hat der liebe dakjo ja wieder vorgegriffen  Klar kommen wir wieder, aber hey....wat is denn so ne Bottroper Schlachtplatte? Hört sich auf jedenfall supi fett an. Da nimm ich doch soetwas 

 

Du weisst nicht, was nen Asiteller ist? CPM sagt dir aber schon was, oder?  :Wink: 

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Ach ja.... übt schon mal alle schön Armagetron he, he, he

 

Ich glaub das läuft meinem "Notebook" (huestel) immer noch nicht ...

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *darktemplaaa wrote:*   Ach ja.... übt schon mal alle schön Armagetron he, he, he 
> 
> Ich glaub das läuft meinem "Notebook" (huestel) immer noch nicht ...

 

Ach Quark! Ich bring dann ne Flex mit und dann machen wir das Teil mal auf und löten dir da mal ordentlich ne GeforceFX5950 drauf' --- dann klappt das auch mit Armagetron..  :Twisted Evil: 

Alternativ kann Atze mit seinem Rennbügeleisen (aka. Sony GeforceFX/Pentium4-Bratplatte) ja auch sicherlich via Dualhead und Multikeyboard-Kernelpatch etwas Rechenpower für einen zweiten Armagetron-Task spendieren.  :Razz: 

Ich freu' mich drauf,

--ian!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

@ian!

*lllloooooooollllllll*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Freu mich auch schon riesig!  :Smile: 

Gruß Atze!

----------

## ian!

Tja... gibt kein Schnitzel. Zumindest nicht für mich. Ich muss leider absagen, da es mich gesundheitlich auf kaltem Fuß erwischt hat und ich jetzt erstmal flach liege. Ich werde mich aber sicherlich virtuell dazuschalten.  :Wink: 

Trotzdem viel Spass all den anderen!

----------

## dakjo

Schad ...... so virtuell ham was ja jeden Tag !

----------

## aZZe

Och nöööö. Jetzt komm schon schmeiß mal nen bischen Chemie dann passt das wieder  :Smile: 

Haben wir eigentlich am Mittwoch einen AP?

----------

## dakjo

Wer ist denn nu alles dabei ? Ist morgen schon Mittwoch ?

----------

## ian!

Soweit ich weiss weder "die üblichen Verdächtigen" da sein. Nur ich werde halt eine Runde aussetzen.  :Wink: 

D.h. wird also so wie das Letzte mal sein, denke ich.

----------

## dertobi123

Jo, heute ist schon wieder "GUM Mittwoch". Ich werd aber wenn überhaupt nur kurz vorbeischauen können, sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

Oh mann!!! Wo ward ihr denn alle???? Schlappe 4 Leute waren gestern da, da tobi früh gehen musste. Nächstes Meeting ist der 5. Mai 2004 also bitte mehr körperliche Anwesendheit   :Shocked: 

----------

## ian!

Na, bis zum 05. Mai ist es ja nicht weit. Und dann bin ich auch wieder dabei.  :Smile: 

----------

## Rusef

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternativ gibt's AFAIK noch nen Kaff im tiefsten Bayern, dass auch Oberhausen heisst, und ein paar Stadtteile mit dem Namen.

 

Ja, das ist ein Stadtteil meines Wohnortes, Augsburg.

Kann leider nicht kommen. Ist ein `wenig' weit.

----------

## aZZe

Vielleicht sollte man auch darauf hinweisen, dass SuSE, RedHat, Mandraker und Debianer gerne mit ihren Kisten willkommen sind, um diesen Gentoo vielleicht etwas näher zu bringen oder einfach über Linux oder auch andere Themen (Bundeswehr  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  *Insider*) zu quatschen. Ich denke beim persönlichen Kontakt ist so etwas besser als in einem Forum oder IRC. Also.....den 5. Mai dick fett im Kalender oder Palm oder sonst was anstreichen und ERSCHEINEN!!!

----------

## dakjo

Wir bringen aber auch jedem W$ User Linux ein schritt näher.

Aber nicht nur Linux direk, sondern alle andern Themen run um den PC sind willkommen. Es findet sich immer jemand der Ahnung hat und helfen kann.

Ach nochwas, das Jägerschnitzel ist super ..... wenn sich genug Leute finden kann man auch Kegel. I-Net zugang ist auch vorhanden.

Nochmal vielen dank für die schönen GENTOO Sticker   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wishmaster

Joa, also der 5.5. hört sich nicht schlecht an, wo Oberhausen doch nur 10 Minuten entfernt ist, werde bestimmt auch vorbeischauen!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..... wenn sich genug Leute finden kann man auch Kegel(n).
> 
> 

 

Kewl, wo bekomm ich nen ebuild für "Kegeln"?  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

P.S.: Ok, ok, der war schlecht ....

----------

## Pylon

Wir (ian und ich) hatten gerade die Idee, dass ich beim naechsten Mal zeigen koennte, wie man sein System auf utf-8 umstellt.  Inzwischen habe ich da schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit  :Wink: 

Hat sonst noch jemand Mini-Erfahrungsberichte/-Vortraege/-Workshops aus dem Alltag mit Gentoo?  Im Februar hatten wir ja schon mit distcc rumgespielt.

----------

## dakjo

xorg anstatt XF86, ist ja ganz einfach.

XFCE4 ?

Wie ware es mal mit dem Thema Security, Firewalls, Intrusion Detect .... ?

Linux in Hetrogenen Umgebungen, Samba, LDAP, .... ?

Linux als Communication Server ?

Oder Linux Terminal Server ? X verteilt ?

Wie wäre es mal mit nem gemeinsamen Projekt ?

Sind alles nur vorschläge. Ich kann auch nen Beamer für Vorträge mitbringen, wenn gewünscht.

PS : Ist das Avatar besser ?

----------

## dakjo

Achso, falls einer ne mitfahrgelegenheit braucht. Ich fahr von Dortmund aus nach Oberhausen. Also von der Arbeit zum treffen, also alles was an der A2 liegt. Gegebenefalls auch an der A42.

----------

## aZZe

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ware es mal mit dem Thema Security, Firewalls, Intrusion Detect .... ?
> 
> Linux in Hetrogenen Umgebungen, Samba, LDAP, .... ?
> ...

 

Na das ist doch auch mal ein toller Vorschlag. Insbesondere Firewalling mittels Shorewall, würd mich auch mal interessieren. Werd mir Shorewall mal anschauen. Ansonsten sind alle anderen Vorschläge natürlich auch gut.

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> PS : Ist das Avatar besser ?

 

Ja ja  :Smile: 

----------

## Kugelfang

Mittwoch 5.5. ? Ich bin dabei! Wollte schon immer mal nen paar andere Gentoo'ianer kennenlernen *G Bis denn dann...

----------

## dakjo

Kugelfang brauchst mitfahrgelegenheit ?

----------

## Kugelfang

Danke, aber nein. Ich fahr selber, und nehm vllt noch jemanden mit.

----------

## dakjo

Je mehr kommen desto besser   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Wer bringt denn dann einen Switch mit damit wir Netzwerk haben? Wer hat den eigentlich letztens mitgebracht?   :Confused: 

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Wer bringt denn dann einen Switch mit damit wir Netzwerk haben? Wer hat den eigentlich letztens mitgebracht?  

 

Ich habe hier noch einen kleinen 5-Port rumliegen. Den werde ich wieder mitnehmen. Wichtig ist nur, dass jeder genug Netzwerkkabel (am besten immer eins mehr, als man selbst benötigt) und Steckdosen mitbringt. Das war ja bisher immer so eine kritische Angelegenheit.

----------

## Pylon

Mist.  Ich muss fuer den 5.5. absagen.  Da bin ich in Kassel, was eigentlich auch schon laenger geplant ist, aber nicht in meinem Kalender stand.

Naechstes Mal kann ich hoffentlich wieder dabei sein.  Dann hole ich auch meinen Bericht ueber die Umstellung auf utf-8 nach.

----------

## aZZe

Nix da du kommst!!!! Ohne Ausrede Treffen is Treffen und .....äh .....dingens is halt dingens...ist auch egal du kommst!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Darf man sich auch noch anschliessen oder ist's eine geschlossene Gesellschafft?

----------

## dakjo

Du darfst gern kommen. Schleppi ? Wenn ja denk an Kable, so Netzwerk dreierstecker etc.   :Very Happy: 

Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter

----------

## py-ro

Ich könnt auch noch nen kleinen 8er switch beisteuern  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Brauchst net, ich bring nen 32 Port mit.

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Darf man sich auch noch anschliessen oder ist's eine geschlossene Gesellschafft?

 

Geschlossene Gesellschaft? So was gehört verboten!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Je mehr Leute kommen, desto besser. Bin auch immer neugierig neue Leute kennenzulernen. Hey dakjo 32 Port? Cool dann müssen wir ja noch nen Raum anmieten!  :Very Happy:  Vorrausgesetzt dieser wird voll ausgenutzt he he.

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Nix da du kommst!!!! Ohne Ausrede Treffen is Treffen und .....äh .....dingens is halt dingens...ist auch egal du kommst! 

 

Wuerd ja gern...  aber wie gesagt, ich bin da eine recht gute Strecke entfernt.

Und diesmal scheint es ja richtig lustig zu werden, wo sogar Gentoo User aus dem Kaff Velbert dabei sein wollen (hey, das ist nicht mehr Ruhrpott!)

----------

## dertobi123

Ist das schon nächsten Mittwoch? *verwundertguck*

----------

## dakjo

Ja ist schon nächst Woche   :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Aber nah genug dran um in einer halben Stunde da zu sein  :Wink: 

Ausserdem ist Velbert kein Kaff!

*Naja eigentlich schon aber ich kann das ja nicht so stehen lassen*

CU

----------

## ian!

Dann haben wir ja mal wieder einige Leute zusammen bekommen. Sehr schön!  :Smile: 

----------

## Pascal!

Ich wuerde auch gerne kommen, aber uebermorgen gehts leider nicht. Sind die Treffen immer inner Woche? Wie waerse wenn das naechste Treffen an einem Wochenende ist?

----------

## ian!

 *Pascal! wrote:*   

> Ich wuerde auch gerne kommen, aber uebermorgen gehts leider nicht. Sind die Treffen immer inner Woche? Wie waerse wenn das naechste Treffen an einem Wochenende ist?

 

Das würde mir auch entgegen kommen. Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen. Ich werde das mal auf dem Treffen ansprechen.

----------

## dakjo

Ich wäre auch fürs Wochenende, da könnte man ja mal früher anfangen, und später gehen   :Cool: 

----------

## Thorben

wär auch mal gekommen, aber muss mich auf die letzte abiturprüfung in einer woche konzentrieren. außerdem gäbs logistische probleme, weil ich morgen unsre karre net kriege. und mitter bahn gehts schonmal gar nicht, monitor passt in keinen rucksack  :Smile:  (rechner schon - shuttle xpc SN45G)  ich wohn auch n bischen weiter weg, halbe stunde hinter bielefeld (in ostwestfalen also). also morgen werd ich net dabei sein, dafür das nächste mal denke ich.

----------

## Kugelfang

ARGH! Sorry, muss absagen....   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Nen Kumpel muss nen Referat über DNS Server einrichten unter Linux halten und ratet mal wer hilft... -> /me

Schreibt fix hier rein wann das nächste Treffen is, das lass ich mir auf keinen Fall entgehen   :Wink: 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass !

----------

## aZZe

Also dann bis heute Abend! Schreibt noch mal eben bitte kurz wer nun kommt. Ich bin schonmal der erste!

----------

## dakjo

Ich der zweite !

----------

## py-ro

Ich bin Nummer 3

Komme direkt von der Arbeit....mist hab die Steckdosenleiste vergessen...

----------

## aZZe

Keine Sorge dakjo bringt glaub ich nen ganzes Kraftwerk mit.  :Very Happy:  Nein Scherz da wird wohl noch ne Dose für dich dabei sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

@Kugelfang :  *Quote:*   

> Nen Kumpel muss nen Referat über DNS Server einrichten unter Linux halten und ratet mal wer hilft... -> /me

 

Na dann kannst das ja so vorbereiten, das du es das nächste mal vielleicht auch beim Treffen halten kannst. Wie wärs ?

----------

## py-ro

Ach DNS -Server sind böööösssseeeeeeeee  :Twisted Evil: 

IP's sind das einzig wahre also komm schon   :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

So mach mich in 10 Minuten auf den Weg.

(Von D'Dorf aus über die 3 Auweia  :Confused:  )

----------

## ian!

Irgendwie bin ich satt jetzt.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Jo ich auch war echt gut!

----------

## dakjo

Leckres Kutscher ! 

 *Quote:*   

> TIME : 21:47:56

 

----------

## aZZe

Jo aber meine Jägerschnitzel Schlachtplatte war ja wohl fett oder?  :Very Happy: 

Da wir gestern mal wieder so eine nette lustige Runde hatten, bei der auch neue Leute hinzukamen ist hier der nächste Termin:

Freitag den 4. Juni 2004 19:00 Uhr, wieder im Gasthof Harlos  in Oberhausen-Sterkrade

Auf Wunsch vieler haben wir uns gedacht den Termin diesmal auf einen Freitag zu legen, da die meisten am nächsten Tag dann eh frei haben (ausser ich natürlich) und man somit auch etwas länger machen kann. Sehr wahrscheinlich spendiert uns dakjo auch einen kleinen Hardware-Router, so dass Buisness DSL im Keller ständig zur Verfügung steht.  :Wink: 

Wir können ja mal schauen, wenn demnächst noch mehr kommen könnte man in dem Gasthof auch auf die Kegelbahn gehen.  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo User Treffen Ruhrpott geht kegeln und macht dabei noch nen sync....und haut sich den Wamps voll *lol* 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## yah

Jo, ich kanns kaum glauben, aber jetzt schreib ich hier echt meinen zweiten Foren Beitrag.

Mir wird fast wieder schlecht aber da ich heut eh noch nix gegessen hab kann da ja nix

schief gehn.

Der Freitag is n guter Plan, wenn wir dann wirklich von Anfang an Netz haben (dank Hardware-Router Box) und dadurch auch mal Zeit fuer was anders haben als, wie der Junkie nach der Nadel, nach dem passenden T-Online Account zu suchen, dann wird das sicher ein Bomben Meeting. 

Ja ne, war ja eigentlich n cooler abend, auch wenn mein Armagetron nicht im Netzwerk ging (mit SuSE waer das nicht passiert), der arme ian wegen mir nochma n riesen umweg fahren musste und die sonst echt nette Kneipe echt nur Lucky Lights...aeh...Lucky Silverl, in dem komischen Automaten hat wo die Kippen schon 4 Euro kosten (ja, bei uns aufm Doaf kost'n die noch 3 HAHA :P)

So, genug geschrieben, mir wird schon ganz anders von dieser komischen Web-Geschichte hier :P

yah

-- 

moah, nntp kann einfach mehr :P

----------

## aZZe

@yah

ich glaubs nicht....es gibt Tage an denen geschehen auch noch Wunder! Du schreibst hier??? Mann mann mann.....soll ich dir ma so ne PM schicken....in einsamen Stunden....so über dat Forum halt? Hömma nich dasse hier auch noch Apprentice wirst oder so  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yah

Ich mach jetzt hier krass einen auf hilfsbereit undso.

Dann werd ich irgendwann Foren-Mod und Admin geraffel Dingenskirchen und dann

mach ich dat kack Forum einfach dicht, alle Accounts disablen und dann is ruhe

im Karton. :P

Da seh ich grad, was is das bitte fuer scheiss, das Subject von sonem post is so mini klein irgendwo in der Ecke, das liest doch kein Mensch, was fuern kack.

----------

## dakjo

Kurze zusammenfassung des gestrigen Abends.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erstma syncen aber wie ? DSL und Kabel sind ja da, nur pppoe bzw. rp-pppoe
> 
> hat natürlich keiner auf seinem Lapi  als Livecd raus und davon booten nur ist das mit t-buisness so ne sache mit der zugangskennung. Muss ja t-com-igentwass\"USERKENNUNG"@t-com-online.de sein oder so. Nachdem das dann entlich ging war distcc angesagt wegen world update. Zocken wollt ma auch aber wie yah schon sagte "SDL parachute " error  . Genau wie bei py-ro. Nene bissel gespiel, gut gegessen, viel gesabbelt und wieder was dazugelernt. Halt nen schöner Abend 
> ...

 

----------

## aZZe

@yah

samma du sameriter und noch noob oder so was fürn subject? Also ich kann alles lesen. Vielleicht nimmste mich ma anne Hand und zeigst mir watte meinst. Und Forum dicht machen is nich sonst krisse PM Flood  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

ach ja! so als sozial eingestellter foren "neuling" kannste hier schon mal üben wie man nett auf jedes problem eingeht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166796

ich denke mal die zielgruppe wird dich interessieren.....

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Aber damit das mit der Kennung nicht nuchmal passiert

```
t-online-com/<Kennung>@t-online-com.de
```

Jaja mein WLAN funzt jetzt aber (Man sollte wirklich den Wireless Support im Kernel aktivieren...)

Ansonsten eine kleine Liste für neue leute, was man installiert haben sollte:

Armagetrondistcc

MfG

----------

## Kugelfang

ARGH, Alles, aber nicht den 4. Juni. Da schreib ich von 16-19h Klausur !   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Mist Mist Mist, da wird das wieder nichts...

Verlegen könnt ihr das nich, oder ?? Vielleicht eine Woche nach hinten ?

----------

## aZZe

Wo ist denn das Problem wenn du einfach nachkommst?

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Wo ist denn das Problem wenn du einfach nachkommst?

 

Eben. Das wird sicherlich ein etwas längerer Abend.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Selbst wenn du erst um 11 da bist werden es bestimmt noch 3-4 Stunden  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Aber nah genug dran um in einer halben Stunde da zu sein 
> 
> Ausserdem ist Velbert kein Kaff!
> 
> *Naja eigentlich schon aber ich kann das ja nicht so stehen lassen*
> ...

 

Klar ist Velbert ein Kaff.  Ich darf das sagen, denn meine ersten 20 Jahre habe ich dort verlebt   :Razz: 

----------

## Pylon

So, und nachdem ich meinen Kalender befragt habe, sieht es sogar gut danach aus, dass ich am 4.6. dabei sein kann -- ungewoehnlich, das Treffen an einem Freitag zu machen  :Wink:   Doch ich bin fuer neue Experimente gern zu haben.

Dann bringe ich auch wieder meinen WLan-AP (Spezi-getestet) mit und kann etwas zu UTF-8 auf Gentoo erzaehlen.  Oder wir gehen tatsaechlich kegeln.  Wie waere es, wenn wir die Kegel gegen SuSE, RedHat und Debian Packungen austauschen?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kugelfang

Unwahrscheinlich das ich am 4.6. nachkomme. Bei uns steht nach Klausuren immer 'ne Kneipentour durch Dortmund an.

----------

## Thorben

ich hab fest geplant auch zu kommen... was muss ich alles mitbringen?

rechner ist klar, monitor auch nehm ich an (oder habt ihr noch welche da?)

eventuell bring ich noch n weiteren noob mit, damit ich net so alleine bin  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Monitor? Rechner? Da wärst Du der Erste.

Wir kommen immer mit Notebooks.. Rechner und Monitore durch das Gasthaus zu schleppen wäre wohl dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten.

----------

## dertobi123

Was soll's, wir haben genug Platz! Bring mit die Schüssel  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorben

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Was soll's, wir haben genug Platz! Bring mit die Schüssel 

 

Die "Schüssel" ist ein 19 Zoll Monitor von der billigeren Sorte (Mediamarkt). Der Rechner ist n Schuttle XPC (SN45G), rechnername "schuhkarton" ist quasi programm, für den rechner schäm ich mich nicht, nur halt für den monitor...

----------

## dakjo

Jungens denkt dran, wir gehen auf die Kegelbahn ! Die ist nicht ganz so gross.

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Jungens denkt dran, wir gehen auf die Kegelbahn ! Die ist nicht ganz so gross.

 

Und wir bezahlen da bisher auch nicht für Strom.   :Idea: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Jungens denkt dran, wir gehen auf die Kegelbahn ! Die ist nicht ganz so gross.

 

Ajo, aber das passt ... In der Ecke steht noch nen etwas größerer Tisch rum  :Wink:  Ansonsten: GUM ohne Rechner/Lappi/Whatever ist gar nicht mal so langweilig, solange man anderen bei der Konfiguration der DSL Einwahl zuschauen kann  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ansonsten: GUM ohne Rechner/Lappi/Whatever ist gar nicht mal so langweilig, solange man anderen bei der Konfiguration der DSL Einwahl zuschauen kann 

 

Mit vielen Gespraechen ueber langst vergangene Tage...

Nee, lasst mal Rechner mitbringen.  Dann kommt der yah nicht so doll zum Saufen und ich muss mir keine Gedanken um mein Wagen-Interieur bei seiner Nach-Hause-bring-Aktion machen *duck*

----------

## aZZe

Ach papalapp!!! Rechner mitbringen und gut is!!!! Einfach nur daneben sitzen ist ja auch langweilig. Deswegen issses schon besser seine Kiste mitzubringen.

----------

## Thorben

ich bring die kiste erstmal mit, kann ich im zweifelsfall erstmal im auto lassen... ok?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> ich bring die kiste erstmal mit, kann ich im zweifelsfall erstmal im auto lassen... ok?

 

Jo.

----------

## dakjo

Hast nicht noch nen 15 zoll irgentwo rumfliegen ?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich könnte nen 15'' oder 17'' zur Verfügung stellen ...

----------

## Thorben

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Hast nicht noch nen 15 zoll irgentwo rumfliegen ?

 

14 zoll hätte ich, aber der kann nur 640x480.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich könnte nen 15'' oder 17'' zur Verfügung stellen ...

 

auch röhre? ich mein monitor ist monitor... ob größer oder kleiner ist nicht so der unterschied oder?

also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe geht es eher nicht um platzprobleme sondern ums *riesenkistedruchdiegaststätteschleppenundkomischangegucktwerden*? keine angst, das würd ich schon selbst machen...

oder habt ihr einen ruf beim wirt zu verlieren?

ideal wär natürlich n tft, aber ich kenn keinen der einen hat... (und mir leihen würde)

----------

## dakjo

Dann muste dir ein kofen (organisieren mein ich natürlich) ....

Achso DSL Router für die Gaststätte hab ich. Den lassen wir dann da. 

@ian! : Sollen wir nicht nen Aufkleber drauf machen, Eigentum der Gentoo e.V. ?

----------

## ian!

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Achso DSL Router für die Gaststätte hab ich. Den lassen wir dann da. 

 

Hey super! Genial!  :Very Happy: 

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @ian! : Sollen wir nicht nen Aufkleber drauf machen, Eigentum der Gentoo e.V. ?

 

Klar. Wenn du den spendest..  :Smile: 

Klären wir am besten Vorort.

----------

## aZZe

He he fehlöt nur noch das Waffeleisen. Teig bring ich mit und der yah macht einen auf sozial und verteilt die Waffeln.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Aber das heben wir uns für den Linuxtag auf *lol*

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> He he fehlöt nur noch das Waffeleisen.

 

Jo ... dakjo: Was macht das Waffeleisen?

----------

## py-ro

Hiiillllfffffeeeeeeee wo bin ich hier bloss gelandet......  :Wink: 

----------

## LarryLeffa

Mahlzeit! 

Wollte Euch bei der Gelegeheit nur gerade androhen, dass ich auch komme - wenn nicht gerade wieder was dazwischen kommt... 

Hätte da auch noch einen ollen DSL-Router, den ich sponsern könnte, falls Bedarf. 

Ausserdem kann ich gerne einen 15" TFT mitbringen, für denjenigen, der sonst einen Rören-Moni buckeln müsste  Bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben, sonst lasse ich den daheim! 

Bis Freitach!

----------

## Thorben

 *LarryLeffa wrote:*   

> Ausserdem kann ich gerne einen 15" TFT mitbringen, für denjenigen, der sonst einen Rören-Moni buckeln müsste  Bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben, sonst lasse ich den daheim! 
> 
> Bis Freitach!

 

wow. dasn angebot... hätte also in dem fall die familienkarre fast ganz umsonst "gechartert"... mal prinzipiell gefragt, wie siehts aus mit ner anreise mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln?

Wär auf jedenen fall super nett, wenn du den TFT mitbringen könntest... meinen pack ich als backup mit ein,  falls dir was dazwischen kommen sollte...

mfg Thorben

----------

## aZZe

Da mach dir mal kene Sorgen zurück kommste schon. Hinfahren kannste eigentlich prima mit der Bahn, da der Bahnhof Oberhausen-Sterkrade direkt an der Wirtschaft liegt (oder umgekehrt). Musst halt nur einmal über die Brücke und ein paar Meter laufen und schon biste da...so ungefähr. O.K. ich versuchs mal ganz kurz zu erklären....am Bahnhof ist ganz groß Möbel Porta. Du musst abr auf die andere Seite der Gleise, also nicht da wo Porta ist. Eigentlich liegt die Wirtschaft, der Bahnhof und Möbel Porta auf einer einer Linie. Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu kompliziert  :Smile:  Ansonsten wenn du da bist rufst du deben durch und es holt dich einer dort ab wenn du es nicht findest. Meine Telefonnummer sende ich dir wenn du mir ne email oder ne PM schickst. Der dakjo kann dich dann Abends mit nach Hause nehmen, da er aus deiner Ecke kommt. Also bis Freitag denn.

----------

## Thorben

hmm, vielen dank für das angebot... es ist glaube ich nicht ganz klar geworden, dass ich wohl trotz allem mitm auto kommen werde... wollte halt nur prinzipiell wissen, wie das mit den öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln aussieht, falls was dazwischen kommen sollte, wonach es momentan nicht aus sieht... 

übrigents hab ich vor noch mindestens bis samstag nachmittag im pott zu bleiben, es muss mich also auch keiner mit nach hause nehmen... hört sich aber alles in allem sehr nett an, was du erzählst bzw. mir anbietest...

interessant zu wissen, dass ihr in oberhausen ebenfalls einen porta möbel markt habt... ich wohne etwas weiter westlich (so ca 10km) des kleinen kaffes "porta westfalica", welches namesgeber für den porta markt, und gleichzeitig der durchbruchspunkt der weser durch die mittelgebirge ins norddeutsche tiefland ist... 

bis freitag dann, nehm ich mal an...

----------

## LarryLeffa

 *Thorben wrote:*   

> Wär auf jedenen fall super nett, wenn du den TFT mitbringen könntest... meinen pack ich als backup mit ein,  falls dir was dazwischen kommen sollte...

 

Jup! Kein Thema. Wird mitgebracht...

----------

## py-ro

Jemand daran interressiert, dass ich einen Teil meiner kleinen Bibliothek mitbringe   :Question: 

Mögliche Themenbereiche:

Server und Netwerksicherheit

Programmierung in diversen Sprachen

Datenbaksysteme und SQL

----------

## dakjo

Klar bring ma mit  :Smile: 

Info is immer gut....

Was ich noch fragen wollte, ist einer von euch irgendwie Zertiefiziert ? (RHCE; LPI, etc. ) ?

----------

## py-ro

Ich arbeite dran....(LPI)

----------

## schienenhaenger

Ich denke mal, mit meinen 36 Jahren dürfte ich der Quotenopa sein, oder? Übrigens: Hat man als Wuppertaler überhaupt eine Eintrittskarte?    :Arrow: 

Ach so, bin recht neu bei gentoo, fahre sonst FreeBSD. Da der Bekanntenkreis aber immer häufiger Linux-Fragen an meine Adresse richtet (Du machst doch Linux? arghhh) und der 2.6 Kernel wohl wirklich vielversprechend ist, dachte ich, man kann ja mal wieder über den Zaun gucken...

Tschau, Stefan.

p.s.: Unter Last leider aber die Interaktivität doch schon arg unter einem 2.4er Kernel  :Sad: . Bin da ein bisschen verwöhnt (bootstrap läuft gerade in einem chroot)

p.p.s.: Gibt es Browser, welche eine vi-Emulation in Textareas erlauben?   :Shocked:   Ewig drücke ich ESC  :Surprised: 

----------

## py-ro

IIII ein Wuppertaler!  :Mad: 

Nein nur spass sieh doch mal wo ich herkomme  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Kann das sein das das voll wird ?

Achso, jeder ist willkommen, solange er weiss, das Linux ein Kernel ist.

----------

## py-ro

Ich wollte noch einen vorschlag machen

Da ja keine Flatrate vorhanden ist (AFAIK) und ich sowieso immer alle Distfiles behalte(mangels eigener INet verbindung) würde ich vorschlagen, meine externe Platte(meine distfiles) als NFS Share freizugeben. 

Die kann dann jeder in seinen Portage Baum hängen und falls was gezogen wird, wirds maximal einmal gezogen.

Sollte das Volumen etwas schonen.

MfG

----------

## dakjo

@py-ro :   :Razz: 

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Kann das sein das das voll wird ?
> 
> Achso, jeder ist willkommen, solange er weiss, das Linux ein Kernel ist.

 

Ich weis, wir BSDler haben da so unsere Probleme, aber ja, ich kenne den Unterschied  :Smile: 

Und Velbert kenne ich von einer Weiterbildungsmaßnahme, der Schuppen meines geistigen Vietnam nennt sich EDB. Übrigens hasse ich Dozenten mit 1 Jahr Erfahrung, die mit Leuten, welche die EDV seit 20 Jahren als Hobby haben, nicht klarkommen  :Sad: 

Weis nicht, ob ich diesesmal schon dabei sein werde...

Grüsse aus Wuppertal.

p.s.: Kann man dann auch mit einem über Z80 Assembler schnacken?  :Smile: 

----------

## LarryLeffa

 *schienenhaenger wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal, mit meinen 36 Jahren dürfte ich der Quotenopa sein, oder?

 

Hmmm... Ja!  :Laughing:  Liege mit meinen 34 Jahren dicht auf...  

BTW: Wie sieht's denn dort mit Steckdosen aus? Besser Verteiler mitbringen, damit's dann wie bei Chevy Chase's "Christmas Vacation" im Schuppen aussieht?   :Laughing: 

-

Larry

----------

## dertobi123

Wäre besser, ein paar Verlängerungen haben wir sonst auch immer gehabt ... aber bei den Menschenmassen die sich nun angekündigt haben ...  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Solange der 16 Port hub reicht ist alles ok  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LarryLeffa

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Solange der 16 Port hub reicht ist alles ok 

 

F*ck! Stimmta ja  :Wink:  Haben wir Bedarf an 'nem 8*1000er-Switch? Dann brächte ich meinen mit. Ist zwar 19" aber Wurscht. Sicher ist sicher...

Fehlt sonst noch etwas?

Ich hole schon mal meinen Samsonite-Reisekoffer.  :Wink: 

-

Larry

----------

## dakjo

Denn 8èr kannst zu hause lassen, wir ham auch wireless da.

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Solange der 16 Port hub reicht ist alles ok 

 

Na, dann muss wohl wieder mein Spezi-erprobter Apple Airport mit...   :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Na, dann muss wohl wieder mein Spezi-erprobter Apple Airport mit...  

 

Yuchee! WLAN!  :Smile: 

Über WLAN-Kabel stolpert man auch nicht so schnell, gell?  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Jo supi WLAN!!!! Dann kann ich ja mit meiner Orinoco protzen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Wenn jetzt aber alle WLAN  mitbringen hat wohl 50% der dagewesenen am nächsten Tag Tumore. *lol*

----------

## aZZe

Ach so was ich noch sagen wollte....bringt alle reichlich Hunger mit! Die Schnitzel dort kann man nur empfehlen!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Ach so was ich noch sagen wollte....bringt alle reichlich Hunger mit! Die Schnitzel dort kann man nur empfehlen!    

 

Bääääähhhh!  Ich vertrag kein Fleisch.  Und fleischlos gibt es fast nur Pommes, Salat (extra ohne Schinkenwürfelchen bestellen) und ne Käseplatte.

Egal, ich werd schon satt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aZZe

Nix da. Fleisch rulez!!! Ich beruf mich da auf meine Vorfahren Neandertalus kerrektus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

So Toffu ist auf die dauer aber auch nix !

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Nix da. Fleisch rulez!!! Ich beruf mich da auf meine Vorfahren Neandertalus kerrektus 

 

Hiess der nicht Neanderthalus verrecktus  :Question:    Anders kann ich mir sein Aussterben nicht erklären  :Very Happy: 

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> So Toffu ist auf die dauer aber auch nix !

 

Warum denkte jeder, dass ich nur Tofu futtern würde?  Das Zeug mag ich einfach auch nicht.

Jaja, ich sehe schon, dass ihr morgen wie die Hammel auf meinen Teller glotzt, einfach nur um zu erfahren, was ich denn so in mich rein schiebe...

----------

## elmo[bjoern]

Hallo !

Habt ihr noch Platz für 2-3 Leute heute abend ?

----------

## dakjo

Na klar, kein Thema ... wir haben die ganze Gaststätte.

Wenn du Handynummer wegen weg brauchst schick mir ne PM.

----------

## dakjo

SO wir sind nu da ..... für jeden der noch kommen will. 

dhcp geht, wlan auch dsl up.

Schon mit 10 Mann ......  :Smile: 

13 .... und es wird mehr !

14Last edited by dakjo on Fri Jun 04, 2004 6:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ian!

WLAN tut wunderbar. Sehr schön!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 13 .... und es wird mehr !

 

15...  Mal sehen, wo das heute enden wird...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Im Graben wo sonst1  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dakjo

Hier nochmal die erklärung was eine Firewall ist  :Smile: 

Firewall

Teil2

----------

## dakjo

Ich mag keine Fotos von mir ....

----------

## elmo[bjoern]

Super, das war mal ein gelungener Abend !

Wurde nun schon der Termin fürs nächste Mal vereinbahrt ?

----------

## aZZe

Man ich will hier die Fotos reinposten. Mach dat dat funzt!!!!

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Man ich will hier die Fotos reinposten. Mach dat dat funzt!!!!

 

Fotos gibts hier: http://www.gentoo.de/pub/pics/gum/ob/2004-06-04/

----------

## dakjo

 *elmo[bjoern] wrote:*   

> Super, das war mal ein gelungener Abend !
> 
> Wurde nun schon der Termin fürs nächste Mal vereinbahrt ?

 

Jetzt ja. Der nächste Termin ist der 9.7.2004.

Wir können vorher eine gemeinsame Schnitzelplatte bestellen. Zum festpreis.

Das Teilen wir dann durch die Anzahl der beteiligten.

Also ich bin der erste .

----------

## ian!

So. Spät genug. Abbauen!  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Das war mal wieder ein richtig schöner Abend! Mit 15 Leuten war diesmal auch eine recht große nette Gruppe weider dabei. Danke allen fürs kommen hat echt Spass gemacht. Ich denke mal die Idee den "Stammtisch"  :Wink:  auf einen Freitag zu legen war eine gute Entscheidung. Also nicht vergessen den 09.07.2004 dick fett im Kalender anstreichen. 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## qwerty

yeaah ! war echt fett  :Razz: 

Bis zum naechsten mal.

Gruss,

qwerty

----------

## Louisdor

Hi Ruhrgebiet!  :Smile: 

Ich wohne jetzt seit ein paar Wochen hier in MH. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass Ihr ein Usertreffen am 09.07.2004 habt. Da würde ich gerne auch mal kommen. Nur, auf den Bildern von dem letzten Treffen habe ich gesehen, dass da wohl alle mit Laptop erscheinen. Ich würde meinen Tower + Monitor aber lieber zu Hause lassen ... 

Geht das ok?  :Wink:  Oder muss ich meinen WinXP Laptop extra platt machen dafür! (Eine WLan Karte hätte ich sogar noch hier.)

----------

## dakjo

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hi Ruhrgebiet! 
> 
> Ich wohne jetzt seit ein paar Wochen hier in MH. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass Ihr ein Usertreffen am 09.07.2004 habt. Da würde ich gerne auch mal kommen. Nur, auf den Bildern von dem letzten Treffen habe ich gesehen, dass da wohl alle mit Laptop erscheinen. Ich würde meinen Tower + Monitor aber lieber zu Hause lassen ... 
> 
> Geht das ok?  Oder muss ich meinen WinXP Laptop extra platt machen dafür! (Eine WLan Karte hätte ich sogar noch hier.)

 

Mach ihn platt, oder häng dir ne zweite platte mit gentoo drauf rein. oder partitionier um.

Denn so ganz ohne lapi is echt langweilig

----------

## Pylon

Junges, wie machen wir das nun mit der Schnitzelplatte?

Sollen wir dem Ingo einfach sagen, wir bestellen eine fuer 10 Personen und wer zu spaet kommt, muss sich etwas nachbestellen?  Denn 100%ig koennen hier wohl nicht zusagen, wer alles dabei ist (ausser den ueblichen Verdaechtigen).

Kann mir nochmal jemand sagen, worueber ich diesmal referieren wollte?  Ich hab's auf dem LinuxTag mal gesagt, aber schon wieder vergessen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Formular für die Schnitzelplatte mach ich morgen fertig !

Wart halt nochma nen bissel .

----------

## dakjo

So, für die Schnitzelplatte bitte hier eintragen.

Zur kurzen erklärung. Ingo hat uns Angeboten zum Festpreis eine Schnitzelplatte für X Personen zu machen. Davon kann sich dann jeder der sich dafür angemeldet hat bedienen. Teilen wir dann nachher einfach durch die anzahl der teilnehmer (an der Schnitzelplatte).

----------

## py-ro

Nein, wir teilen das schon durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer   :Twisted Evil: 

Gibts dann auch beilagen, wie Pommes, Zwiebeln etc oder Fleisch Pur ungebraten  :Wink: 

----------

## alekel

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar noch nicht lange ein "gentooist" aber ich hoffe Ihr habt nichts dageben, wenn ich auch vorbeischaue.

----------

## dakjo

Mit sicherheit nicht  :Wink: 

Jeder ist willkommen !  :  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Jo dakjo nette Schnitzelplatte! Tu mir aber den Gefallen und ändere mal "Name " in "Vorname"  :Smile: 

Was heißt hier eigentlich Platte für 10? Mindestens 15!!!!! Die Zahl von letztens toppen wir ja wohl oder?

@NovaleX

Mach die Bratpfanne platt und komm vorbei, dann wird ne richtige Bratpfanne daruß gemacht. Wie sich dat geht sacht dir der dertobi123  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ach und noch was.....Leute ihr braucht nicht zu fragen, ob ihr vorbeikommen "dürft". Kommt einfach vorbei und lasst uns ne nette Runde machen. O.K. wer natürlich futtern will bitte auf dakjos Liste eintragen. *SchlabberSabber* 

Freu mich natürlich auch wieder RIESIG!  :Wink: 

Also bis dann

----------

## Teklord

Hallo zusammen.

Würde auch gerne zu eurem treffen kommen, bin aber der absolute Frischling, was Linux angeht.

Und wenn ja könnt man noch jemanden mitbringen?

Gruß

Teklord

----------

## py-ro

Für die Frage musst du jetzt aber wirklich einen Ausgeben  :Wink: 

MfG

Py

----------

## Teklord

Aber nur die!

Wie sieht so ein treffen den aus?

Laptop mitbringen?

Wieviel Uhr?

Wo es ist weiß ich ja schon.

----------

## dakjo

Also Lapi mitbringen, is klar.

Die leute trudeln meist alle so gegen 18-19Uhr ein.

Wie so ein treffen aussieht ? Na ja , alle leute sitzten am tisch labern, fragen, 

und starren in ihre büchsen. Installations, dev und debug sessions. und joa schnitzel essen.

Ach so, bevor du kommst solltest du schonmal folgendes tun.

Distcc(installieren) --> Für verteiltest kompilieren

Netz(einstellen) --> auf dhcp, egal ob wlan oder fest.

Armagetron(installieren) -->Für die abwechselung  :Wink:  Kannst ja schonmal üben

Solltest du anregungen fragen hilfe etc. haben/benötigen hat jeder von uns ein offenes ohr  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Teklord wrote:*   

> Wie sieht so ein treffen den aus?

 

Ungefaehr so: http://www.gentoo.de/pub/pics/gum/ob/

 *Teklord wrote:*   

> Laptop mitbringen?

 

Klar.

 *Teklord wrote:*   

> Wieviel Uhr?

 

19.00 Uhr

 *Teklord wrote:*   

> Wo es ist weiß ich ja schon.

 

Supi  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Jo und nicht vergessen sich auf der Schnitzelplatte einzutragen, die reichlich ausfallen wird *schleck*, falls man auch was futtern will. Ist kein Muss es kann natürlich jeder bestellen was er will nur ist dies wohl das bessere Angebot....es sei denn ich stehe an der Platte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Und mein Notebook muss nu in Reparatur(Display Inverter Platt)  :Mad: 

Jetzt muss ich ja glatt den Desktop mitschleppen  :Crying or Very sad: 

Und der Ist nichtmal installiert....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Mach die Bratpfanne platt und komm vorbei, dann wird ne richtige Bratpfanne daruß gemacht. Wie sich dat geht sacht dir der dertobi123 
> 
> Also bis dann

 

So, jetzt habe ich extra schon mal meinen Windows XP Laptop platt gemacht und eine Gentoo 2004.1 Stage 1 Installation angefangen.

Meine WLan Card finde ich nun leider nicht mehr, nach meinem Umzug. Geht denn auch ein Netzwerkkabel? Was müßte ich noch so alles haben?

Und, was hat es mit der Schnitzelplatte auf sich? (ich will nicht die ganzen 9 Seiten Thread erst noch mal lesen müssen, falls die Antwort schon drin stand!)  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Da nur mein Lappi in Reparatur ist, kann ich dir nee WLAN Karte borgen.

Das mit der Schnitzelplatte ist ein Angebot, da wir eirgendiwe immer fast alle Schnitzel essen.

----------

## Louisdor

@py-ro

Merci für das Angebot, noch hab ich ja Zeit zum Suchen!  :Wink: 

Das mit dem Schnitzel werde ich mir noch überlegen ...

----------

## aZZe

Du bracuchst nicht unbedingt eine WLAN Karte. Wir haben einen 24 Port von Level1 da sollte genügend Platz sein  :Wink: 

Also Netzwerkkabel reicht. Ach ja.....nochmal an alle bringt nicht so kurze Kabel mit da es ja schon eine große Tischreihe in U-Form ist. Je länger desto besser...wie im echten Leben halt.

----------

## stayka

Hiya - ich bin noch ganz neu hier, würde aber dennoch gerne beim Treffen vorbeikommen.  Allerdings mag mein Laptop momentan nicht so recht - und ich werde weder meinen FTP-Server noch einen meiner anderen Rechner durch die Gegend schleppen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Darf ich trotzdem kommen? *liebguck*

Clear Ether!

Stayka

----------

## dertobi123

Klar, ich komm' diesmal auch ohne meine Bratpfanne  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

BTW: Wann ist eigentlich Deadline für die Schnitzelplatte?

----------

## stayka

Fein   :Smile: 

Gut, dann werde ich zur passenden Zeit in dem Gasthof aufschlagen. Bin ja mal gespannt auf den wilden Haufen   :Very Happy: 

Schnitzel sind allerdings nicht so mein Ding, ich hoffe, es gibt auch nette, blutige Steaks ^_^ 

Bb, Stayka

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Also Netzwerkkabel reicht. Ach ja.....nochmal an alle bringt nicht so kurze Kabel mit da es ja schon eine große Tischreihe in U-Form ist. Je länger desto besser...wie im echten Leben halt.

 

Gut, dass Du es sagst.  Ich pack dann noch die 36m-Strippe ein.  Dann brauchen wir nicht so mit Kabeln basteln, wie beim letzten Mal  :Wink: 

Oh, und natuerlich wieder der AirPort AP.  Dann haben die WLaner auch was.

Nicht zu vergessen: Strom-Kabel!  Wir kriegen zwar eine lange Leitung mit drei Dosen (schoen auf drei Phasen verteilt) gelegt, aber die Subverteilung will auch organisiert sein.

----------

## Louisdor

Gentoo Ahoi! *

Soo, mein Laptop hat nun auch ein feines kleines Gentoo Linux drauf.

Ich habe mal 2004.1 Stage 1, Kernel 2.6.7-r8 und Xorg-X11 installiert.

Was sollte ich denn da noch so an Software drauf haben? Damit ich dann voll einsatzfähig bin?

(Spiele ist bisher nicht so mein Ding gewesen, nicht bei Dos, Windows und auch nicht bei Linux)

Hier habe ich den Laptop immer am Netz (DSL Router) auf DHCP stehen.

Mit distcc habe ich noch nicht so genau durchgesehen. ... 

Ich freu mich auf auf Freitag! ...

PS: Stromkabel und Netzwerkkabel kann ich mit bringen, aber wie sieht es dort mit Parkplätzen aus?  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Ist direkt am Wohngebiet, parkplatz findeste immer !

Software brauchst wenn überhaupt bloss distcc, einfach emergen.

Alles andere machen wir dann auf dem gum !

----------

## alekel

Ich kann doch nicht am Freitag kommen, leider  :Crying or Very sad:  . Ich hoffe aber, dass ich es beim nächsten Treffen einrichten kann.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch allen, wir sehen uns beim nächsten mal.

Alex

----------

## aZZe

Für die, die noch kein Gentoo installiert haben ist das kein Problem. Dann wird halt dort vor Ort installiert oder?

----------

## dertobi123

Exakt. Ein "Freiwilliger" hat sich schon für eine Installation gemeldet  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Für die, die noch kein Gentoo installiert haben ist das kein Problem. Dann wird halt dort vor Ort installiert oder?

 

Aber bitte daheim Backups machen -- wir uebernehmen fuer Nichts und Niemanden die Verantwortung  :Cool: 

----------

## stayka

Heh. Mit etwas Glück hat mein Schlepptopp bis Freitag eine Runde neuen RAM ^_^ Dann kann dem auch endlich das XP getötet werden  :Very Happy: 

Der ist noch der letzte Makel in meinem Netzwerk zu Hause, lach. (War bis dato immer zu faul gewesen, aber so ne nette Runde wäre doch mal ein Grund...)

Bb, Stayka

----------

## dakjo

Das machen wir dann aber anständig ..... schon den bootstrap mit distcc mein ich   :Cool: 

Wenn alle mitmachen sind wir da fix mit durch ....   :Shocked: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Wenn alle mitmachen sind wir da fix mit durch ....  

 

Jo, ich biete distcc fuer PowerPC  :Very Happy:   Soweit ich weiss kann nur Kugelfang was damit anfangen   :Laughing: 

----------

## reptile

ist cross-compiling nicht möglich? hab mich mit distcc noch nie näher beschäftigt...

----------

## dakjo

Nicht zwischen den archs. Ich hab aber gute erfahrungen mit x86 archs gemacht. AMDK7 mit Pentium4, PentiumIII, Xeon, und AMDK6.

Das geht untereinander. Meiner meinung nach.

----------

## dertobi123

Doch, DistCC zwischen verschiedenen Architekturen geht. Du benötigst ein zusätzliches Toolchain für die Architektur, für die du auf dem x86 kompilieren möchtest. Grade bei "älteren" Maschinen anderer Architekturen bewirkt ein Cross-Compiler (kleine) Wunder. Da haben wir ja schonmal ein kleines Thema für Freitag  :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

sehr gut :)

suche auch noch wen, der mir etwas gtk-- einführen kann :)

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Doch, DistCC zwischen verschiedenen Architekturen geht. Du benötigst ein zusätzliches Toolchain für die Architektur, für die du auf dem x86 kompilieren möchtest.

 

Wenn denn dann der Crosscompiler mal bauen will und endlich funktioniert ist das schon eine schöne Sache, ja.. wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wäre..  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ach was, eigentlich tut das einwandfrei  :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

hab leider keine andere architektur zum testen...

würde mir aber gerne ein powerbook schenken lassen ;-)

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wenn denn dann der Crosscompiler mal bauen will und endlich funktioniert ist das schon eine schöne Sache, ja.. wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wäre.. 

 

Och, gcc-3.2-Code fuer ppc konnte ich ganz gut auf dem x86 bauen.  Ich wuerde auch eine x86-toolchain auf dem ppc bereitstellen -- wenn ich denn noch genuegend Plattenplatz haette  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Exakt. Ein "Freiwilliger" hat sich schon für eine Installation gemeldet 

 

Ähm....wie jetzt....??? Ich....hab kein Zeit. Ich muss essen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hömma Atze, bevor die Bratpfanne nicht anstaendig grillt, bekommst du schomma gar kein Schnitzel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Für alle die sich für die Schnitzelplatte angemeldet haben, bzw. noch anmelden wollen (hier).

Wir bestellen die Schnitzelplatte jetzt mit folgendem Aufbau :

1. Die famouse Schnitzels

2. Saucen zum Schnitzel in Schalen (Zigeuner, Jäger, Zwiebeln)

3. Pommes und Röstkartoffeln (50/50)

4. Salatplatte

Wenn jemand einspruch hat bitte melden. Apropro, die Anmeldung für die Schnitzelplatte ist bindend. Sollte also jemand verhindert sein, einen Unfall haben oder gar sterben ... ihr müsst sie trotzdem bezahlen. Wer also verhindert ist bis spätestens Donnerstag 14:30 Uhr bei mir melden. Ansonsten ist die bestellung raus.

@darktemplaaa : Erst die Arbeit .... dann wird gegessen  :Smile: 

----------

## reptile

übrigens cooles systemprofil, dakjo ;)

----------

## py-ro

Juhuu!!

Muss doch nicht meine Kiste mitbringen.

Bin beeindruckt Notebook vorgestern nach England, heute zurück!

MfG

Py

----------

## aZZe

@dertobi123

Ey ich glaub ich krieg die Motten! Selber die Bratpfanne nich mitbringen und an andere Arbeit verteilen...scheiße sonst mach ich das immer.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

@dakjo

samma wat is mit Majo....son Pott halt. Dat kommt besser. 

Bis jetzt haben sich 15 Leute auf der Schnitzelplatte eingetragen! Mein Gott da muss Ingo aber Überstunden machen  :Smile: 

Nun vielleicht schaffen wir ja heute noch die 20  :Wink:  Dann brauchen wir wirklich den ganzen Saal.

----------

## aZZe

Ach da fällt mir noch was ein für heute Abend! Hat sich schon mal einer mit Suns 3D Desktop auseinandergesetzt? Wir könnten ja mal den Versuch starten, ob wir es "annähernd" zum laufen bekommen. Ist ja noch seehr alpha  :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

äh, morgen, oder?

btw.: -meine heizplatte- mein notebook ist heute vormittag mit gnome fertiggeworden...  wenns nicht so scheisse designt gewesen wäre, wäre es gestern schon fertig gewesen...

----------

## py-ro

Wie wäre es, wenn man für so einen Abend ein Thema festlegen würde.

Zum Beispiel:

Umstellung auf UTF-6

Vanilla gegen Development

Wie richtet man ein WLAN richtig ein

etc

Nur ein Beispiel für ein paar Triviale Beispiele

MfG

Py

----------

## reptile

kannst du dir utf-8 nicht komplett leisten?   :Laughing: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich spar an jedem Bit   :Razz: 

----------

## dakjo

So nochmal für alle zum mitlesen , speziell @darktemplaaa.

Es wird folgendes geben :

1. Die famouse Schnitzels

2. Saucen zum Schnitzel in Schalen (Zigeuner, Jäger, Zwiebeln)

3. Pommes und Röstkartoffeln (50/50)

4. Majo und Ketchup, zu denn Pommes und den Röstkartoffeln

5. Salatplatte 

Der Preis beträgt für jeden 7,30 Teuro. 

Dies soll auch gleichzeitig heissen, wenn einer einfach nicht kommt wirds teuere für die anderen.

Ingo schrieb mir :  *Quote:*   

> Das heißt natürlich, Ihr
> 
> könnt Röstkartoffeln und Pommes nach haben,
> 
>  Majo und Ketchup sind ebenfalls drin.

 

So, ich bestell die jetzt für 15 Personen. Ich hoffe das auch wirklich alle kommen.

----------

## reptile

reist jemand aus BO, DO oder E an? ich bin aus bochum, möchte aber nicht alleine mit dem auto fahren. als student fahre ich im vrr umsonst bahn, also wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich mit der bahn hin... (man kommt übrigens auch nachts wieder zurück)

----------

## aZZe

Zitat pompi.org:

Sollte jemand wiedererwarten verhindert sein, einen Unfall haben, oder Tod sein ...

... ihr müsst sie trotzdem bezahlen. 

Genau!! Und wenn ihr schon drei Spatenstiche tief liegt, ich buddel euch wieder aus und zerr euch zum Ingo anne Kasse.    :Laughing: 

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

da ich drekt von der Firma aus komme, wollte ich fragen ob mir evt jemand ein USB Kabel mitbringen könnte, hab stattdessen ein Firewire eingesteckt....was nicht weiter schlimm wäre, wenn mein Notebook nicht den mini anschluss hätte....

MfG

Py

----------

## aZZe

USB? wofür?

----------

## py-ro

Externer DVD Brenner, mit Problemen, vielleicht findet ja einer nee Lösung, bzw mal sehen obs woanders auch auftritt.

----------

## aZZe

O.K. ich bring eins mit.

----------

## dakjo

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Externer DVD Brenner, mit Problemen, vielleicht findet ja einer nee Lösung, bzw mal sehen obs woanders auch auftritt.

 

Ich bring unseren auch mal mit. Können wir ma schauen obs am Brenner liegt.

----------

## py-ro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190102&highlight=

Nur mal als Problemschilderung

----------

## py-ro

So mach mich nu auf den weg (naja in 5 Min)

----------

## Pylon

Sodele, wir haben mal die kommenden Termine festgelegt (wer zuerst im Harlos ist, kriegt auch den Saal  :Very Happy:  ):

Jeweils Freitag:

 6. August

 3. September

 1. Oktober

 5. November

 10. Dezember

 7. Januar 2005

Also (fast) immer der erste Freitag im Monat.  Gemeinsames Mahl werden wir wohl beibehalten, denn das hat gut gemundet und war sehr gut im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis  :Smile:   Nur die Deadline wird ein wenig früher gewünscht...

----------

## stayka

Daaaaaange!!!!

Uff, das war ja noch ein Schreck in der Abendstunde, als sich mein Auto so niederträchtig in das aufgeweichte Geröll gegraben hatte -_-

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe - und sorry, dass ich so einfach abgerauscht bin, aber durch den Schreck war ich erstmal ein wenig durch den Wind und wollte nur weg, bevor ich gleich noch einmal steckenbleibe... 

Das Treffen war aber echt klasse!  Auch vielen Dank für die Installationshilfe *freu* 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Stayka

----------

## Louisdor

Guten Morgähn!  :Smile: 

So, denn erst mal an alle vielen Dank für die freundliche Unterstützung heute Abend! Ich komme, sofern jobmäßig Zeit, beim näxten Mal gerne wieder!

----------

## aZZe

Fand es auch wieder ein gelungenes Treffen. Wenns so läuft macht es auch Spass. Die Idee mit der Schnitzelplatte ist ja auch sehr gut angekommen. Ich denke auch wir sollten das in Zukunft so beibehalten, da es auch ein sehr gutes Preis->Leistung Verhältnis ist. Freu mich auch wieder aufs nächste Treffen.

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## alekel

Ich habe von meiner Frau freibekommen und kann endlich mal am nächsten Treffen teilnehmen.   :Laughing:   Da ich gerade am verhungern bin fällt mir natürlich die viel Gelobte Schnitzelplatte ein. Kann man sich für das nächste Treffen bereits irgendwo eintragen?!?!?

Gruß Alex

----------

## py-ro

Schnitzel! Schnitzel! Schnitzel!

Solange mir nicht wieder jemand über den Fuss fährt   :Evil or Very Mad:  (OK ich weiss war mein Fehler)

Naja ich freu mich aufjedenfall schon.   :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Kommt noch wir haben ja noch ein wenig Zeit  :Wink:  Aber es wird in diesem Thread wieder einen Link zur Liste geben, der auch rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben wird.

----------

## dakjo

So, wer an der Schnitzelplatte teilnehmen will. Hier Schnitzel.

Es ist dieses mal mit bestätigungslink. Ihr werdet erst eingetragen, wenn ihr die Mail bestätigt.

----------

## py-ro

Spielen wir dann beim übernächsten mal Doom3 ?

----------

## aZZe

He he bring mal mit!

----------

## aZZe

Oder auch ET?

----------

## aZZe

Leute nicht vergessen!!! Nächste Woche Freitag den 6. August ist es wieder so weit!!!!! Also alle hungrigen bitte auf der Schnitzel Platte eintragen!!!!! Was mich wundert es sind zur Zeit nur 6. Bei  unserem letzten Meeting hatten wir 15 Einträge. Das wird doch wohl zu toppen sein oder?  :Wink:  Oder seid ihr alle auf Malle und Ibiza???   :Confused: 

----------

## aZZe

@dakjo

 Megaschlepi von Arschgeiler Firma mit 243Stunden Akku und 25'' ultraflach wiegt auch nur 3gramm

Äh samma wat hast du denn für ne Bratpfanne?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

@darktemplaaa *an den Kopf fass*

----------

## aZZe

???

----------

## stayka

Also, ich komme schon  - und parke dann auf *festem* Untergrund  :Wink:  - aber is nix mit Schnitzel hier, sorry. ^_^  Ich will Kühe! 

BB, Stayka

----------

## dakjo

Ich wollte nochmal auf die famous Schnitzelplatte hinweisen, da morgen die Deadline abläuft.

----------

## alekel

kurze Frage zum Treffen:

[1] Wie komme ich am besten zum Gasthof. Hat für mich jemand eine Wegbeschreibung! Ich komme aus Dortmund. 

Ich kann erst gegen 18:00 Uhr losfahren. Ich hoffe Ihr habt da noch nicht alle die Schnitzelplatte weggeputzt   :Laughing:  .

----------

## aZZe

Öhm ich kanns mal so ganz grob probieren. Also am Besten kommst du die A2 runter. Hinter dem Oberhausener Kreuz sollte es eine Ausfahrt Oberhausen-Sterkrade geben. Du musst dich dann eigentlich nur in Richtung Sterkrader Bahnhof oder Möbel Porta halten. Porta ist wahrscheinlich besser ausgeschildert als der Bahnhof  :Smile:  Genau gegenüber von Porta ist eine große Baustelle. Dort haben sie eine neue Brücke gebaut. Über die musst du rüber dort ist dann auch gleich die Hagedornstr. An dem Gebäude ist auch sonne Bier Werbung ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Aber map24.de spuckt da bestimmt was genaueres aus. Ansonsten anrufen. Nummer erhälst du wenn du mir ne mail schreibst. Kannst aber dann auch den Wirt anrufen "Ingo Harlos". Infos auf www.harlos.de

----------

## Stacki

Hi zusammen! Konnte mich leider erst heute morgen fest dazu entschließen zum Treffen am Freitag zu kommen. Da ich gentoo leider nicht auf meinem Notebook habe, muss ich meinen ganzen Krempel hier abbauen und mit dem Auto kommen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand bei mir mitfahren. Ich komme aus dem Duisburger Süden(Huckingen) - Grenze Düsseldorf.

Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht wie lange ich bleiben kann.

distcc sollte ich ja emergen! Gibt es sonst was zu beachten? Am Freitag kann ich mich dann auch mal vorstellen  :Smile:  lg, Patrick

----------

## aZZe

Nöö sonst brauchste nix. Eventuell noch ne email an dakjo schreiben fallste Bock auf Schnitzelplatte hast. Ist natürlich freiwillig! Wir haben das nur gemacht, da das für alle billiger kommt....und auf billig....na ja du weißt schon. Ansonsten Klamotten einpacken und ab gehts.

----------

## dakjo

 *Stacki wrote:*   

> Hi zusammen! Konnte mich leider erst heute morgen fest dazu entschließen zum Treffen am Freitag zu kommen. Da ich gentoo leider nicht auf meinem Notebook habe, muss ich meinen ganzen Krempel hier abbauen und mit dem Auto kommen.

 

Bring dein Schleppi ruhig mit, dem werden wir schon Gentoo beibringen  :Wink: 

 *Stacki wrote:*   

>  Vielleicht möchte ja jemand bei mir mitfahren. Ich komme aus dem Duisburger Süden(Huckingen) - Grenze Düsseldorf.
> 
> Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht wie lange ich bleiben kann.
> 
> distcc sollte ich ja emergen! Gibt es sonst was zu beachten? Am Freitag kann ich mich dann auch mal vorstellen  lg, Patrick

 

distcc tut das  :Smile: 

Achso, Armagetron üben  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Infos auf www.harlos.de

 

Du meinstest: http://www.gasthof-harlos.de/

----------

## Stacki

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bring dein Schleppi ruhig mit, dem werden wir schon Gentoo beibringen 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:  Hatte ich auch schon vor, aber so im November wird dieser wahrscheinlich ausgewechselt.  :Cool: 

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Achso, Armagetron üben 
> 
> 

 

Fange ich gleich mit an  :Smile: 

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eventuell noch ne email an dakjo schreiben fallste Bock auf Schnitzelplatte hast.
> 
> 

 

Die Frist habe ich ja leider überschritten, wenn es trotzdem noch geht, bin ich natürlich dabei!

----------

## aZZe

@ian yup danke  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> Die Frist habe ich ja leider überschritten, wenn es trotzdem noch geht, bin ich natürlich dabei!

 

Trag dich noch ein, dann klär ich dat scho.

Schnitzel

----------

## oma

Komme auch, und eingetragen hab ich mich auch grad noch - zu spät? Sonst nehm ich den Elektrokocher mit  :Smile: 

Hat eigentlich mal jemand "durchgezählt" wie viele kommen?

----------

## dakjo

Denkt an den re der mail !

----------

## Stacki

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Frist habe ich ja leider überschritten, wenn es trotzdem noch geht, bin ich natürlich dabei! 
> 
> Trag dich noch ein, dann klär ich dat scho.
> 
> 

 

Schon geschehen! Vielen Dank! Auf die "famous Schnitzelplatte" bin ich ja mal gespannt. Die hört sich schon immer so lecker an, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen  :Wink: 

----------

## oma

Eigentlich kommen wir doch eh nur wegen der Schnitzelplatte, oder?   :Laughing: 

----------

## py-ro

SCHNITZEL

weshalb sonst, deswegen haben wir doch auch alle die Brattpfannen dabei oder?  :Surprised: 

----------

## aZZe

Was ein verfressener Haufen  :Wink: 

Leute züchtet man da heran  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oma

Und das vom jemanden der "Jedem das Seine, mir das Meiste..."  in der Signatur hat   :Very Happy: 

----------

## willis

Tach auch,

mal ne Frage, macht es sinn zu kommen, auch wenn man kein Schnitzel, kein Laptop mit gentoo hat? Also gibts auch Leute mit denen man sich unterhalten kann oder sitzt Ihr nach dem Abendessen eher alle da wie bei ner Lan Party???

Gruß

----------

## aZZe

 *oma wrote:*   

> Und das vom jemanden der "Jedem das Seine, mir das Meiste..."  in der Signatur hat  

 

Nun ich hab mich ja nicht ausgeschlossen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *willis wrote:*   

> Tach auch,
> 
> mal ne Frage, macht es sinn zu kommen, auch wenn man kein Schnitzel, kein Laptop mit gentoo hat? Also gibts auch Leute mit denen man sich unterhalten kann oder sitzt Ihr nach dem Abendessen eher alle da wie bei ner Lan Party???
> 
> Gruß

 

Teils teils  :Smile: 

Nein Spaß beiseite. Du kannst natürlich gerne kommen und mit uns quatschen etc. 90% haben halt ein Laptop dabei und tippen und klicken und sync wie wild. Aber Gespräche sind auch schon möglich, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.  :Wink: 

Zur Schnitzelplatte:

Nochmal...es ist absolut freiwillig daran teilzunehmen! Es dient auch nur der Kostenersparnis, da halt dadurch mehr Leute bestellen und Ingo uns so einen guten fairen Preis macht. Wer lieber Schweinshaxen mag bestellt halt seperat und wer gar nicht essen will, der muss auch nicht.

Also einfach vorbeikommen und Spaß haben.

----------

## stayka

Sorry, jetzt muss ich doch noch absagen - hab 'ne Freundin aus München zu Besuch und die bleibt jetzt doch einen Tag länger (dank der DB, deren 29-Euro-Kontingent für Freitag erschöpft war...). Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass es eine gute Idee wäre, sie mitzubringen, lach. Sie hat mit Computern außer "Wo ist der Ein- und Ausschalter?" eher nichts zu tun ^_^ 

Bb, Stayka

----------

## willis

Oki, da ich heute Abend ausnahmsweise mal nicht meine Tochter habe werde ich kommen.  Freu mich schon ...

----------

## Stacki

Heyho! Heute steht ja dann für mich das erste Treffen an. Frage mich gerade noch, was ich mitbringen soll. Hätte ein 4-port Switch und 3 Netztwerkkabel im Angebot. Aber ich denke mal, da habt Ihr schon vorgesorgt, da Ihr Euch ja schon seit längerem trefft.

Achso, meinen iPAQ bringe ich auch mal mit, da ich es tatsächlich allein geschafft habe, diesen mit gentoo kommunizieren zu lassen. Leider habe ich da noch leichte Schwierigkeiten mit hotplug, udev und der Synchronisierung via multisync. Vielleicht fällt Euch da was ein.

Achso, ab wann trefft Ihr Euch?

edit: ah, so 19h habe ich weiter vorne gelesen...

lg, patrick

----------

## aZZe

Jo Netzwerkkabel sind nicht schlecht. Vorallem wenn sie lang genug sind. Ich bring auf jeden Fall noch meinen AP mit.

----------

## oma

Mhh, auf meiner Schnitzelbestätigung steht 18:00 Uhr... Aber vielleicht kommen verfressene eher...   :Smile: 

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Tach zusammen, 

hab mich kurzfristig entschieden auch zu kommen - bis gleich!

Chris   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

AP wäre klasse, wo ich ja jetzt W-Lan in der Bratpfanne hab  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

So da ... hallo alle  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Bauch voll ....*schleck*

----------

## oma

Mahlzeit   :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Moin Moin!  :Smile: 

Ich wollte mich noch mal artig bedanken bei Euch, für die sehr freundliche Hilfe mit meinem Laptop und seinen kleinen Problemen! 

(Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine ordentliche Grafikarte in dem Teil, damit ich Euch beim nächsten Mal mit "armagetron" an die Wand fahren kann.)  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

@darktemplaaa: Ich werde ihm heute Nacht erst mal ein "emerge -uv world" verpassen!  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

@NovaleX

Das ist brav  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Zusammenfassung Treffen 06.08.2004 :

Juhu, das erste mal das wir schon nach 5 Minuten Netz hatten. Ingo hat schön das neue Kabel 

verlegt und die Dosen an die Wand geschraubt. Heisst also, nur noch Switch dran und läuft.

Naja fast, der Router muss dann wohl demnächst doch einer anderen Lösung weichen,

da das mit dem DNS nicht so wirklich tut, aber das kann man noch verschmertzen.

Und es war mal wieder voll, trotz diverser Absagen waren wir noch immer 15 ? 17 ?

So um den dreh.

Was ham wir eigentlich gemacht ? Naja, erstaml waren wohl alle hungrig und wir haben uns dann um 20:30 auf die Schnitzel gestürtzt, kalte Getränke gingen wegen der wärme 

auch sehr gut.

Nachdem die Schnitzel vertilgt waren war eher Chilling als Working angesagt, Dem Tobi seine 

Bratpfanne wollten wir eigentlich die Röstfläche vergrössern aber das hätte dann doch etwas

lange gedauert. Also nur nen paar Probleme der Lappis behoben, (oder auch nur anjeguckt   :Laughing:  So manche Dinge sind einfach fantastisch mit anzusehen )! 

Grosses Thema war (wohl anlässlich der derzeitigen Situation,) der derzeitige Arbeitsmarkt.

Viele schöne Diskussionen und Meinungen.

Nachher natürlich noch nen paar Runden Armagetron  :Wink: 

@darktemplaaa : Danke das du mal den Server getuttet hast, da hats bei mir net so jezuckelt.

Alles in allem mal wieder ein sehr schöner Abend.

MfG und bis zum nächten mal .....

----------

## Stacki

War mein erstes Treffen und es hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen! Nächstesmal bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei *schlepp   :Wink: 

Vielleicht können wir dann auch mal Themen festlegen. Umstellung auf udev beispielsweise.

lg an alle,

Patrick

----------

## aZZe

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ham wir eigentlich gemacht ?

 

Ähm gesynct, geforkt und geKISMET!!! Jung! Alles schon wieder vergessen?  :Wink: 

Das witzige an der Sache war ja, dass wir die Broadcasts der Busse des Oberhausener Nahverkehrs abgefangen haben, die damit sich wohl ständig den aktuellen Fahrplan besorgen. Wir können uns ja für das nächste mal nen Bulli mieten und durch OB düsen. Sieht bestimmt komisch aus mit 8 5dbi Antennen auf Dach  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . 

Ansonsten war ich auch sehr überrascht wieviele dennoch gekommen sind. Wir sind auch ein paar nette... :Wink:  Finds auch immer wieder lustig und freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal. 

Ach ja ...jetzt hab ich zwar den Namen vergessen aber an den Kumpel vom yah.....ist dein Apple Powerbook G4 nächstes Treffen schon am Start? Würd sagen dann ist erstmal Installation angesagt  :Very Happy:  Würd mich mal interessieren, wie das Teil so bootstrapt.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Stacki

Muss gerade mal mein Leid loswerden. Denke Ihr versteht mich! Zum nächsteten Treffen wollte ich nicht unbedingt wieder meinen Rechner mitschleppen. Letzte Woche habe ich tatsächlich bei der Arbeit ein zweites Notebook zu Linux Testzwecken bekommen. Mittels distcc habe ich dann bis heute fast jeden Sche$/%& emergt. (kde3.3, oo, armagetron  :Wink:  evolution usw.)

Klappe dann das Notebook auf, um mal nachzusehen, da rutscht es mir vom Schoß, kann es mit der einen Hand noch fassen und zerdrücke in der Ecke das Display. Von der rechten Seite aus ist nun 1/3 nicht zu erkennen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Okay, die beiden Notebooks sind baugleich, Platte raus! Naja, leichter gesagt, als getan. Das Teil ist irgendwo unter 1000 Schrauben und Kühlern und was weiß ich. Bevor ich da ran gehe, spreche ich erstmal mit meinem Chef.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hoffe das wird noch was bis zum nächsten Treffen!

lg,

Patrick

----------

## reptile

wann genau ist denn das september-treffen? da wäre ich nämlcih wieder dabei. ich dacht zwar, wir hätten das im juli abgemacht, aber mein palm spuckt leider nix aus :(

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Jeweils Freitag:
> 
>  6. August
> 
>  3. September
> ...

 

Ich habe mal den Topic angepasst und das neue Datum reingesetzt.

----------

## reptile

sehr gut, am 3. bin ich schon fertig mit dem examen - voraussichtlich bin ich also auch dabei.

----------

## Vrizzler

Hallo!

Seid Ihr ein eingeschworener Kreis oder lasst Ihr auch neue Gentoo Anfänger - die seeeeehr viele Fragen haben  :Rolling Eyes:  - zu?

----------

## ian!

 *Vrizzler wrote:*   

> Seid Ihr ein eingeschworener Kreis oder lasst Ihr auch neue Gentoo Anfänger - die seeeeehr viele Fragen haben  - zu?

 

Natürlich! Dafür haben wir das ja auch u.a. ins Leben gerufen.

----------

## py-ro

In wirklichkeit habt Ihr das doch nur ins leben gerufen um Armagetron zu zocken  :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

geht ja auf meiner mühle gar nicht :(

----------

## alekel

hehe, 

ich kann es jetzt endlich unter Linux spielen (hat mich 1/2 Tag arbeit gekostet) allerdings nur im Fenstermodus. Nun kann ich mit euch wieder mithalten.   :Laughing: 

Dies bedeutet auch, dass ich wieder beim nächsten Treffen dabei bin. 

@oma: bring Deine W-Lan Karte mit, dann können wir versuchen, dass W-LAN bei Dir zum laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## Pylon

Jo, beim nächsten Treffen hänge ich auch wieder mit ab.  Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin mein iBook wieder frisch gemacht -- da hat es doch tatsächlich die Festplatte zersäbelt.  Aber wozu hat man ein Zweitlaptop (auf dem leider kein DRI laeuft, sprich armagetron ist saulahm  :Evil or Very Mad:  )?

Machen wir wieder Schnitzelplatte oder mal was anderes?  Beispielsweise grosser Nudeltopf mit unterschiedlichen Soßen?  Ingo ist da für alles offen.

@darktemplaaa: Ist Dein AP performanter als mein Apple-Ufo?  Sollen wir den nächstes Mal wieder nehmen?

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Hallo zusammen,

@darktemplaa: Das Powerbook hab ich nun schon seit einer Woche und es ist natuerlich schon installiert  :Smile: . Habe allerdings ne Stage 3 genommen - ich hattes eilig  :Wink: . Ich hoffe das ich am 3. auch Zeit hab, dann kannst Du das Teil bewundern  :Smile: . 

@pylon: Die Platte in meinem iBook macht auch seit einiger Zeit Geräusche - mal sehen, wo das endet. Aber sollte sie irgendwann auch kaputt sein, weiss ich ja jetzt wer schonmal eine Platte aus einem iBook gewechselt hat  :Wink: . - Die Sache mit dem Notebook ohne DRI betrifft mich mittlerweile "leider" auch... (s.o.)

Wahrscheinlich bis zum 3. ...

Grüße,

Chris "Dr_Jekyll" B.

----------

## oma

Schade - kann leider nicht da ich da in Urlaub bin   :Confused:   Werde also die Schitzelplatte für eine Hängematte und Pat Thai eintauschen   :Smile: 

@alekel: Danke fürs Angebot - vielleicht beim nächten mal - hab zur Zeit eh resigniert mit dem Ding...

----------

## aZZe

@pylon

Meinetwegen kann ich auch meinen AP wieder mitbringen. Ist kein Ding. Performanter isser nicht. Ist genauso ein 11MBit wie dein Apple Teil. Was nur gut wäre ist wenn wir ne Kiste mit DHCP und DNS konfigurieren könnten, da die DNS Auflösung vom Router katastrophal ist. Wenn irgendeiner noch son kleinen Würfel hat wär das natürlich cool. Ich denke da so gerade an dakjo's Sun Würfel  :Smile: 

@Dr_Jekyll

Junge! Du kommst und wenn ich dich da hin schleif!!! Ich schnapp mir dann deine Apfel Kiste und frickel da erstmal mit rum, is klar oder?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Machen wir wieder Schnitzelplatte oder mal was anderes?  Beispielsweise grosser Nudeltopf mit unterschiedlichen Soßen?  Ingo ist da für alles offen.
> 
> 

 

Äh Nudeltopf? Kann das was? Ist dat kompatibel mit Schnitzel?

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @Dr_Jekyll
> 
> Junge! Du kommst und wenn ich dich da hin schleif!!! Ich schnapp mir dann deine Apfel Kiste und frickel da erstmal mit rum, is klar oder? 

 

Jemandem, der seine Kiste mit geöffneter root-console rumstehen lässt, würde ich ja keinen Meter weit trauen.   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

So Jungs, GUM ist nächsten Freitag ... Schnitzplatte oder Nudeltopf? Wir müssten da mal so langsam in die Pötte kommen  :Wink: 

Und offene Root Konsolen .... Ich war beim letzten GUM schon schwer in Versuchung gebracht, beim nächsten Mal ist darktemplaaa dran, dann spiel ich Armagetron auf der Bratpfanne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Wieso Freitag ich dachte am 3. Sep ?

Schnitzel, ich ess nix was nicht mal ein Gesicht hatte.

Py

----------

## dertobi123

3.9. ist  nächsten Freitag (also Freitag inner Woche)  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

@ian

da meint man mal man ist unter normalen leuten und was is? Nur VerbrechOr  :Very Happy: 

@dertobi123

wenns das nur ist  :Smile: 

Also mir ist es egal ich deniere jedes gute Mal. Hauptsache gekocht.

----------

## ian!

Language!   :Surprised: 

----------

## aZZe

Ja ja.....schulz   :Embarassed: 

----------

## aZZe

Besser so?

----------

## dakjo

So schnitzel.pl ist angepasst. 

Zur Wahl stehen Nudel, Gulasch und die famouse Schnitzel.

Wenn ich noch Zeit finde tu ich auch noch ne Prozentuale auswertung darunter.

MfG

----------

## dakjo

Apropro, ich komm wohl nicht mit meiner Acer Bratpfanne ... der TFT ist da wo schwarz ist oft rot ........ mmmuuaaahhhh bbääää

----------

## aZZe

Macht nix bringste die 64Bit Pfanne von deiner Freundin mit  :Wink:  Die machen wer schon Sartkloar he, he

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> So schnitzel.pl ist angepasst. 
> 
> Zur Wahl stehen Nudel, Gulasch und die famouse Schnitzel.
> 
> 

 

Super!  Hat ja nur so sechs Stunde gebraucht, bis ich den Bestaetigungslink in meinem Postfach hatte...   :Confused: 

----------

## dakjo

Jajaja, sei froh das die überhaupt bekommen hast.

 *Quote:*   

> Macht nix bringste die 64Bit Pfanne von deiner Freundin mit Wink Die machen wer schon Sartkloar he, he

 

Ja, nee, wenn ich da nur schon meine Finger dran lege, denke ich nen Hungriger Tiger würd hinter mir sitzten.

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Jajaja, sei froh das die überhaupt bekommen hast.

 

 :Razz:   Und ich durchwuehle meine Spam-Boxen, ob die vielleicht da gelandet ist...  Das ist Drecksarbeit!  Wenigstens habe ich zwei Google-News-Alerts zu Gentoo entdeckt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grad ist auch schoen lecker mein iBook am frischen bootstrappen (dass Platten auch immer dann abrauchen, wenn es grad am schoensten ist).  Sieht gut aus, dass ich es mitbrigen kann.

Porte doch mal wer armagetron auf gcc-3.4!  Das will nicht mehr damit compilen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, nee, wenn ich da nur schon meine Finger dran lege, denke ich nen Hungriger Tiger würd hinter mir sitzten.

 

Dann gib dem Tiger Futter  :Wink:  und schnapp dir dat Teil

----------

## aZZe

@dakjo

Kannst du deinen Sun Würfel wieder mitbringen inkl. installiertem Bind und DHCP? Denke das wäre ne gute Lösung oder?

----------

## aZZe

Leute nicht vergessen! Morgen ist Deadline der Schnitzel (Fressplatte, wie auch immer)!!!! Also schnell noch registrieren und vor allem die Bestätigunsmail beantworten! (Vergessen irgendwie immer welche)

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Also schnell noch registrieren und vor allem die Bestätigunsmail beantworten! (Vergessen irgendwie immer welche)

 

Dann schreibe da doch mal ein How-To zu.   :Razz: 

----------

## aZZe

*lol*   :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

@ian

Da fällt mir grad ein du stehst ja gar nicht drauf. Kommste nicht?

----------

## dakjo

Die Würfel sind gefallen.

Es gibt Schnitzel :

Die entscheidung was 6xSchnitzel,2xNudel,1xGulasch

Apropro, möchte eigentlich irgentwer diese Zigeunersosse ?

Sonst könnten wir die weglassen.

Da waren letzte mal 2 Töpfe voll von über.

MfG

----------

## dertobi123

Hauptsache genug Zwiebeln  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @ian
> 
> Da fällt mir grad ein du stehst ja gar nicht drauf. Kommste nicht?

 

Für das Protokoll: Natürlich werde ich erscheinen.

Habe ich irgendwie ein mir nicht bekanntes Dependency auf Schnitzel?

----------

## Stacki

*ähem, räusper

...stehe zwar auch nicht auf der Schnitzel-Liste (bin vorher bei Oma zu Besuch  :Very Happy: ), aber zum Treffen komme ich trotzdem! Wollte ich nur mal so...

----------

## dertobi123

Die Schnitzplatte ist ja auch kein Zwang, sondern "Service des Hauses" für denjenigen der mag.

----------

## alekel

Shi*,

ich kann leider nicht kommen und das obwohl mein Armagetron so gut läuft und ich kräftig geübt habe. Dann sehen wir uns erst wieder im Oktober.....   :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Schade! Bis demnächst mal.

----------

## dakjo

Und das wo ich die Sunbox extra mit nem ArmagetronD ausgestattet habe .....

----------

## aZZe

Siehste mal...da macht man sich schon so viel Mühe und was is?  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

NIX

----------

## Pylon

Kinners, nicht vergessen!  Gleich ist wieder GUM-Zeit.  Also, packt eure Bratpfannen ein und lasst sie glühen!

----------

## aZZe

Na klaro!!!!! *ineinerhalbenStundelosfahr*

----------

## Stacki

sauber, ich komme auch gleich nur mit der bratpfanne. kann den ofen heute zu hause lassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

N'abend!  :Smile: 

guckst Du hier: Bilder GUM 03.September 2004  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem meine Plauze wurde wunderbar getroffen. Danke dafür  :Wink: 

----------

## alekel

Puh, 

da habe ich ja glück gehabt, dass meine Pocke nicht anwesend war.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem meine Plauze wurde wunderbar getroffen. Danke dafür 

 

Was ist denn Plauze ?

----------

## dertobi123

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Was ist denn Plauze ?

 

Mein kleines *hust* Bäuchlein ...

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Mein kleines *hust* Bäuchlein ...

 

Ach was, ich seh da nix!  :Wink:  ...

----------

## amne

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Mein kleines *hust* Bäuchlein ... 
> 
> Ach was, ich seh da nix!  ...

 

Hat er nix von der Schnitzelplatte abgekriegt? Gebt ihm nächstes mal eine eigene.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Jo! Da das letzte Treffen mal wieder ein voller Erfolg war (man das wird langsam zur Sucht  :Smile: ) wollte ich auf den nächsten Termin aufmerksam machen.

Freitag den 1. Oktober 2004 19.00 Uhr

Bis dahin hab ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder nen neues Rennbügeleisen ansonsten löt ich auf Tobis Pfanne ne GeForce2 reicht auf jeden Fall für armagetron.  :Very Happy: 

Themen werden neben den üblichen Hilfestellungen eine geführte Installationsanleitung für UTF-8 sein, die Pylon leiten wird. Ansonsten sind wir für Vorschläge, wie wie baue ich mir nen Schlepptop mit nem Drat und ner Klebepistole, gerne offen.

Freu mich schon!

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## dertobi123

Joooo ... Armagetron auf meiner Bratpfanne ....  :Very Happy: 

BTW. Am 01.10. feiern wir quasi Einjähriges  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hab ich da nicht, bevor ich gegen 02:00 gegangen bin, was gehört, diesmal soll es der zweite Freitag sein? ... *nurmalsofrag*

@darktemplaaa: wasn, bist das Sony-Teil losgeworden und hast noch alles geschafft ? War der Cash auch echt ?  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

@dertobi123

Ja genau! Das muss begossen äh gefeiert werden  :Wink: 

@NovaleX

Jo ich hab alles geschafft! Samstag Abend hingebracht und Kohle kassiert. Jetzt schauen wer mal bei Big Blue vorbei.

----------

## dertobi123

Was? Hast die olle Sony Schüssel echt an den Holländer verkauft?

----------

## dakjo

@dertobi -> jo hatter jetutet

Ich tu dem Würfel nu erstma nen 256 MB Riegel verdrücken und dan werd ich den mal so richtig confen, dat dat da auch nächste mal gleich funzt .

----------

## aZZe

Jo und gerade ein IBM T42 Intel Centrino 1,7GHz, 512MB, Radeon 9600, 15,1" TFT ersteigert.

----------

## Stacki

 :Sad:  Kann dann schonmal direkt absagen. Vielleicht schreibe ich Euch aus Amiland   :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

@Stacki

was machst du denn bei den A*********? Bush ne Bomebe an den Kopf werfen? Na ja du wirst es schon wissen  :Smile: 

Mal ne andere Frage....ich hab hier noch son 19" CRT rumstehen. Auf der Textkonsole läuft er gut allerdings wenn man ihn hochpowert auf 100Hz gibt es Streifen. Würde ihn beim nächsten Treffen mitbringen wenn ihn einer haben will ansonsten schmeiß ich ihn weg. Also wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden.

----------

## Stacki

@darktemplaaa (wieviel a's waren das noch gleich;))

Sowas schreibt man doch nicht am 11.09.  :Wink:  Besuche mal meinen Bruder, der sich da voll das Leben macht. Da muss ich mitmachen! Nächstesmal bin ich natürlich wieder am Start.

Cheers

----------

## aZZe

Der soll nicht saufen, der soll studieren! Ach was solls wer macht das schon?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Stacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sowas schreibt man doch nicht am 11.09.
> 
> Cheers

 

Wann denn sonst?   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Der soll nicht saufen, der soll studieren! Ach was solls wer macht das schon? 

 

Ich.  :Razz: 

----------

## aZZe

Ja neee is klar!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

Leute, könnt ihr euch bitte auf das Topic beschränken? --- Danke.

----------

## Nightfire

Das würde mich auch mal gerne interessieren. Ich würde auch gerne mal an so einem Treffem teil nehmen. Ist das nächste Treffen an der gleichen Stelle wie die letzten es waren? Würde dann auch mal dort hin kommen. Sind zwar gut 150km weg aber warum nicht...

----------

## dertobi123

Jep, gleicher Ort, gleiches Lokal, nur die Schnitzel sind vermutlich andere  :Wink: 

----------

## Nightfire

ok dann melde ich mich hiermit an  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

 :Crying or Very sad:   Da ich nicht weiss ob ich dann ein Auto habe, weiss ich leider noch nicht wie ich zu euch gelangen soll...  :Confused: 

Py

----------

## pYrania

Mal vorrausgesetzt, dass ich nicht arbeiten muss, werde ich diesesmal auch mal wieder reinschneien.

----------

## aZZe

Wat is denn nu mit Schnitzelpladde   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Themen werden neben den üblichen Hilfestellungen eine geführte Installationsanleitung für UTF-8 sein, die Pylon leiten wird.

 

Dat muss leider verschoben werden, da ich an besagtem Freitag nach dem ppc-dev-Treffen über das Wochenende im Süden bleiben werde.

Aber im November kann ich dann genauere Informationen zu utf-8 abliefern.  Einen Beamer mit 640x480 kann ich besorgen.  Hat jemand einen besseren?  Und vielleicht eine Leinwand?

----------

## dakjo

So, wer sich für die schnitzelplatte melden möchte einfach hier reinposten.

So in der Art.

1 x Schnitzel für mich !!!

Morgen abend ist Dedline !

----------

## dertobi123

Hier auch nen lecker Schnitzel  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hier auch nen lecker Schnitzel 

 

Dito   :Very Happy: 

(Oder sollte ich sagen 'Schnitzel++'?  :Wink: )

----------

## nephlim

Hallo,

ich war noch nie dabei, aber ist es möglich einfach vorbei zu kommen?

Oder bedarf es weiterer Anmeldung?

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## Pylon

 *nephlim wrote:*   

> ich war noch nie dabei, aber ist es möglich einfach vorbei zu kommen?
> 
> Oder bedarf es weiterer Anmeldung?

 

Klar, jeder darf (ohne Anmeldung, doppelter Durchschrift, Personenkontrolle etc. pipapo).

Allein, wenn Du ein billiges Schnitzel haben willst, dann sag jetzt Bescheid.  Oder bestell a la carte (wobei man dazu der Bedienung sehr fruehzeitig Bescheid geben sollte, dass man spaeter keins von dem gemeinsamen Schnitzel moechte  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## dertobi123

Nein, wer da ist, der ist da.

(Wenn du jetzt sagst "Ich will ein Schnitzel, bestellt mir eins mit", dann beteiligst du dich an der Schnitzeplatte, kostet ~7 Euro oder so und ist richtig lecker)

----------

## aZZe

Hier ein extra großes Schnitzel!!!  Sprich:

 Schnitzel++++;  :Very Happy: 

@Pylon

Schade dass du nicht dabei bist. Dann viel Spass aufm ppc-dev Treffen. Ein Beamer ist natürlich was feines, obwohl ich jetzt schwer überlegen muss wer ne Leinwand haben könnte. Im Zweifelsfall müssen wir halt beim Ingo so'n paar Vögel Viecher von der Wand nehmen.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Wenn du jetzt sagst "Ich will ein Schnitzel, bestellt mir eins mit", dann beteiligst du dich an der Schnitzeplatte, kostet ~7 Euro oder so und ist richtig lecker)

 

Genau! Also sag was!  :Very Happy:  Nein Spass beiseite ist natürlich nur freiwillig und nur für diejenigen, die unheimlich Hunger haben und Geld sparen möchten. Sprich wie die ganze Rotte hier.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Juhuu mein Auto ist kein totalschaden.

Ich nehm ein Schnitzel!

MfG

Py

----------

## aZZe

lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

Oh, fast vergessen, ich nehme auch ein Schnitzel von der Platte! ...

(Sorry, ich war paar Tage nicht an einem Rechner und auch ohne Onlinezugang)

----------

## dakjo

Dann musste morgen dem Ingo bescheidegeben, deadline ist schon zuende

----------

## aZZe

O.K. dann würde ich sagen bis heute Abend mal. Wer jetzt noch unbedingt auf die Schnitzelplatte möchte....na ja dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein Ingo noch zu fragen, ob er noch einen mit rein nimmt. Ich bringe dann mal wieder meinen AP mit damit wir WLAN haben, da Pylon ja leider nicht da ist und er sonst immer seinen Airport zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

@dakjo:

Vergiss bitte nicht den Sun Würfel!

Bis später

darktemplaaa

----------

## Stacki

Hallo zusammen! Beste Grüße aus den Staaten. Da es hier erst 12h ist, düse ich  jetzt noch mal zum Strand und heute Abend leider zum letztenmal Party machen  :Sad: 

Bis zum nächsten treffen und  euch noch viel Spaß! lg

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo GUMler und andere Interessierte,

besteht Interesse beim nächsten GUM mal eine Runde zu Kegeln?

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> besteht Interesse beim nächsten GUM mal eine Runde zu Kegeln?

 Ui, im Netz? Gibts da ein ebuild?  :Wink:  gentoo root # emerge search kegeln

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : kegeln ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

gentoo root # 

Ich komme doch mit armagetron schon kaum mit, mit meiner Grafikkarte!  :Wink: 

Scherz beiseite; Och ja, warum denn nicht!?

----------

## dakjo

Jo, bin auch mal für nen Abend Sport.

----------

## aZZe

Kegeln? Is ja total super! Brauchen wir nur noch 10 Windows User  :Wink: 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

>  Brauchen wir nur noch 10 Windows User 

 

Einen wüsste ich da schon ...  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Mit nur einem Kegel spielt es sich aber so schlecht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Soo wir neigen uns ja fast dem Jahresende zu und steuern auf den winterlichen, "gemütlichen" Teil des Jahres zu wo natürlich sich auch am besten eine Gentoo User Treffen am besten eignet.  :Wink:  Für alle die, die letztes Mal nicht dabei gewesen sind, haben den Vortrag von Pylon nicht verpasst, da dieser ja wie angekündigt leider nicht kommen konnte und die UTF8 Umstellung im November vortragen möchte. Zudem hat Tobi ja auch erwähnt, dass es ja auch mal ganz lustig wäre eine Kegelbahn in der Wirtschaft zu mieten. Ich denke das könnte ein riesen Gaudi werden.  :Wink:  Wie denkt ihr darüber? Also schon mal den nächsten Termin dick im Kalender anstreichen:

Freitag den 5. November 2004 um 19.00 Uhr, Gasthof Harlos in Oberhausen-Sterkrade!

Eine Schnitzelplatte wird auch wieder pünktlich hier im Forum erscheinen. Das hat ja letztens leider nicht so geklappt.

----------

## oma

Yau - 5.11. kann ich sicher auch wieder und kegeln ist ne klasse Idee! Der Verlierer muß dann auf einem WinXP der per VirtualPC einen Gentoo hostet in welchem dann VMWare läuft ein Win2k3 installieren - mit 64MB RAM   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aZZe

Öhm ich will ja nich drängeln oder so aber.....wie isset denn nu mit Orga für nächstes Treffen? Kegeln? Schnitzelplatte.pl? Beamer? Nur mal eben bitte ein kurzes Feedback.

----------

## reptile

bin leider schon wieder nicht dabei, an dem wochenende ist erstie-fahrt, und da muss ich den frischlingen mal ne lektion in lebertraining mitgeben :)

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Öhm ich will ja nich drängeln oder so aber.....wie isset denn nu mit Orga für nächstes Treffen? Kegeln? Schnitzelplatte.pl? Beamer? Nur mal eben bitte ein kurzes Feedback.

 

- Kegeln könnten wir im Dezember (10.12.)

Kostenpunkt: von 20:00 bis 23:00  15,50 oder von 20:00 bis 24:00  18,-

(Umgelegt auf die Anzahl der Kegelnden, Platz für ca. 10 bis 15 Personen)

- Schnitzelplatte fürs Novembertreffen ist online:

www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

  Deadline ist am 02.11.2004

----------

## aZZe

Schnitzel ist online! Yeapiieee!  :Very Happy: 

Mit dem Kegeln find ich auch ne super Idee für Dezember....hat sowas Weihnachtliches  :Wink:  Ich denke so vor den Festagen kommt das ganz gut. Können wir ja am 5.11. besprechen. Also man sieht sich in OB.

----------

## ian!

*bump*   :Cool: 

----------

## Pylon

Jo, Dezember passt ganz gut zum Kegeln.  Koennen dann auch noch ne Runde wichteln  :Laughing: 

Diesmal werde ich den PegasosII mitbringen, einer der Maschinen, die Gentoo-Developer gesponsort gekriegt haben.  Kann dort schoen als ppc-distcc-host dienen  :Wink: 

Und dann wollt ihr noch was zu UTF-8 von mir auf die Ohren!  Jo, koennt ihr haben.  Mal sehen, wie ich es mache.  Eine multi-screen-session waere wohl mal was Neues  :Smile:   Aber wer dann noch kein UTF-8 hat, ist verloren...

Ich denke, ein grosser Monitor tut es auch.  Vielleicht hat ja jemand zufaelligerweise ein 20" Cinema-Display?  :Cool: 

PS: @darktemplaaa: Ich kann den Airport mitbringen.  Inzwischen funzt auch die Java-Configurations-Application unter Linux  :Smile:   Also kein OS X mehr booten/MOL laden...

----------

## py-ro

Schluchz...

Ich kann dieses mal leider nicht.

Muss auf eine Geburtstagsfeier (könnte ich persönlich drauf verzichten).

Cu next time.

MfG

Py

----------

## dakjo

Schade py-ro, wäre mir beinahe auch so ergangen.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, diesmal kann ich leider nicht kommen, auch wegen einem  Geburtstag.

Und, kann der Dezember Termin evtl. NICHT auf den 03.12.2004 gelegt werden?

Ich muss da am Samstag sehr früh arbeiten gehen.  :Sad: 

Sonst könnte ich dann wieder nicht ...

----------

## aZZe

@Pylon

O.K. dann bring deinen Airport mal mit. Mit ner Leinwand.....hmmm.....wird schwierig  :Very Happy: . Ansonsten nen Beamer und beim Ingo ein paar Vögel von der Wand rupfen.

@Novalex

Ähm ich glaube da war irgendwas beim Ingo. Obwohl wir können das ja noch mal am Freitag besprechen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @Novalex
> 
> Ähm ich glaube da war irgendwas beim Ingo. Obwohl wir können das ja noch mal am Freitag besprechen.

 Genau, wir besprechen das am Freitag, wenn ich nicht da bin diesmal!  :Wink:  *frechgrins*  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Und, kann der Dezember Termin evtl. NICHT auf den 03.12.2004 gelegt werden?

 

Hast Du ne Sahne...  Gut, dass wir den Dezembertermin schon im Juli auf den 10. Dezember gelegt haben -- und dann mit Kegeln  :Laughing: 

@darktemplaaa: Sollte der Beamer kein Problem sein, dann bring mit.  Irgendwie finden wir schon was, wodrauf wir projezieren koennen (auch wenn es Dein breiten Kreuz ist...)

----------

## Louisdor

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Hast Du ne Sahne...

 Wasn dasn, Sahne ? *nixversteh* *Pylon wrote:*   

> Gut, dass wir den Dezembertermin schon im Juli auf den 10. Dezember gelegt haben -- und dann mit Kegeln 

 Hm, ich war erst ab Juli dabei!  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Deadline war heute, 8x Schnitzel für Freitag ist gebucht.

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Deadline war heute, 8x Schnitzel für Freitag ist gebucht.

 

Verdammt! Ich hätte nicht mehr ins Forum schauen sollen. Jetzt habe ich Hunger.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

@Pylon

Sicher stelle ich gerne meinen Astral Rücken zur Verfügung  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....... wenn ich einen Beamer hätte  :Sad: 

Hattest du nicht mal gesagt du hättest irgendwo noch so einen 640x480 Beamer rumfliegen?

----------

## py-ro

Und ich hatte mich so auf die UTF-8 Einführung gefreut   :Sad: 

Nimmt sie wer auf Video auf?   :Wink: 

MfG

Py

----------

## ian!

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nimmt sie wer auf Video auf?  

 

.. wenn du die Kamera stellst..  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @Pylon
> 
> Sicher stelle ich gerne meinen Astral Rücken zur Verfügung ....... wenn ich einen Beamer hätte 

 

Auf den Rücken bekommt man ja nix projeziert  :Wink:  Wenn wir meinen Rücken nehmen geht hingegen sogar 16:9  :Razz: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hattest du nicht mal gesagt du hättest irgendwo noch so einen 640x480 Beamer rumfliegen?

 

Ja, in Duesseldorf.  Da komme ich bis Freitag aber nicht mehr ran.  Wuerd sagen, dann vergessen wir das mit dem Beamer und wir nehmen einen Monitor...

----------

## dertobi123

... oder sorgen erst für die Verbreitung von UTF-8 und machen dann eine screen Session auf  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

*lol*   :Surprised: 

----------

## Pylon

Boar, der UTF-8 Vortrag wird bestimmt fett!  Hab jetzt 22 Seiten zusammen und so langsam ist Schluss  :Very Happy: 

So ganz nebenbei ist noch ein schickes ooimpress-Template für Vorträge raus gefallen...  Können wir bestimmt irgendwie wiederverwerten (Jungs, haut rein mit Vorträgen!)

Weitere Highlights des heutigen Abends:

- PegasosPPC bestaunen

- CobaltCube bestaunen

- Armagetron League  :Wink: 

- Compilen auf einer Bratpfanne  :Laughing: 

- DIN-A3-Hochglanz Gentoo-G-Poster (wenn die Pest schnell genug war) und sonstiger Merchandise-Kram

- Lecka Schnitzeplatte

Also: Kommen, Marsch, Marsch!

----------

## psyqil

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Also: Kommen, Marsch, Marsch!

 Ich glaub', das mach ich sogar, Oberhausen ist ja nicht so weit und Gasthof "Haarlos" passt auch ganz gut...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alekel

Ich kann zwar diesmal wieder nicht kommen... schluchz - leider erst wieder im Dezember, wäre aber trotzdem an dem UTF-8 Vortrag interessiert. Kannst Du den im Dezember nochmal mitbringen? 

Apropos Beamer, ich könnte einen Beamer zu den Treffen mitbringen, wenn jemand einen bräuchte....

----------

## Louisdor

Tja, dann viel Spass heute Abend, mit dem vollen Programm!

Leider bin ich diesmal nicht dabei. (Geburtstagsparty)

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Zusammenfassung zu dem UTF-8 Vortrag, irgendwo online!?

----------

## aZZe

@alekel

Beamer ist immer klasse! 

@Pylon

Was ist denn mit dir los? So viel Programm an einem Abend? Das übersteigt mein Aufnahmevermögen, zumindest wenn ich vorher Schnitzel gegessen habe  :Very Happy: 

Freu mich schon riesig auf gleich. Also ich fahr jetzt los! Und nicht vergessen....Kabels, Gefrickelzeugs und Kladderadatsch...alles mitbringen  :Exclamation: 

----------

## psyqil

Schade, heute doch nicht mehr...  :Sad:  Aber viel Spaß euch, und Guten Appetit!

----------

## Pylon

Grade frisch mit Ingo geklärt...

Eigentlich immer der 1. Freitag im Monat, aber es gibt Ausnahmen!

Termine 1. Halbjahr 2005:

- 7. Januar

- 11. Februar (wegen Karneval auf den 2. Freitag verschoben)

- 4. März

- 8. April (wegen Ostern auf den 2. Freitag verschoben)

- 13. Mai (wegen Himmelfahrt auf den 2. Freitag verschoben)

- 3. Juni

----------

## dakjo

@py-ro : bist du das ? http://www.digitalshit.net/?content=Zufall&bild=537

----------

## aZZe

Ohhhhh wie süß   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

By the way war das jetzt eigentlich ernst gemeint mit nächstes Mal ohne Netz beim kegeln? Wie soll ich denn da meinen Wurf berechnen???   :Very Happy: 

Nee mal im Ernst gum ohne Netz is nicht....da bin ich nur auf turky und dann fang ich wieder an zu saufen wie nen Loch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Mhm, wie kommst den darauf???

In dem alter war ich noch rank und schlank (ja ich weiss glaubt mir eh keiner)

Aber mal im Ernst wie kommst darauf?

MfG

Py

----------

## dakjo

Schon der name, pyro ist ungewöhnlich *mein*

----------

## py-ro

Vielleicht krieg ich ja den VDR bis zum nächsten mal auf meinem Schleppi zum laufen und wenn nicht schafft Ihr das bestimmt   :Wink: 

MfG

Py

----------

## Pylon

Mir fiel grad wieder die Liste von Ingo zum Weihnachtsessen in die Hände.  Sprich, anstatt der Schnitzeplatte könnten wir auch eines der folgenden Gerichte (natürlich mehrere Portionen) auswählen:

 *Ingo Harlos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Angebot für Weihnachtsessen
> 
>  1 halbe Gänsebrust und 1 Keule (je Person), mit Klößen und Rotkohl -- pP 17,50
> ...

 

Außerdem habe ich schon einen Pott Glühwein geordert.  Das ganze wird selbstverständlich in der Kegelbahn serviert  :Very Happy: 

Für das kommende Jahr gibt es schon Angebote für Blechpizza oder nem Grill auf dem Hof (eher im Sommer).  Vermutlich wird es nicht immer bei der Schnitzelplatte bleiben  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Pfoah, gar keine Schnitzelplatte?  :Wink: 

----------

## pYrania

Ich vote mal fuer Geschnetzeltes

----------

## Pylon

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse.  Ingo hatte heute darauf hingewiesen, dass wir auch zwei Gerichte nehmen können, solange es genug Interessenten pro Gericht gibt.

----------

## dakjo

Ich vote fuer Rinderrouladen, mit Salzkartoffeln oder Pommes, Gemüsebeilage

----------

## dertobi123

Lecker Rinderouladen klingt gut.

----------

## aZZe

Tjoa dann vote ich mal für Rinder und Schweinebraten  :Very Happy:  (Wenn einer seine Roulade nicht mehr mag finde ich schon Verwendung dafür)  :Wink: 

----------

## yah

joa, die roulad0rn wuerd ich wohl auch essen tun

----------

## oma

10. Dezember stimmt das noch? Würde dann für das Geschnetzelte voten... Findet Kegeln statt?

----------

## Pylon

 *oma wrote:*   

> 10. Dezember stimmt das noch? Würde dann für das Geschnetzelte voten... Findet Kegeln statt?

 

a) Datum stimmt noch

b) mach doch  :Razz: 

c) jepp

Kegeln findet von 20h-24h statt.  Das Essen wird um 19:30h aufgefahren.  Seid also pünktlich da!

----------

## oma

Wie, nur 30 Minuten zum Essen? Das wird darktemplaaa sicher gar nicht gern hören   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Wie jetzt? 30 Minuten??? Seid ihr beklOppt? Wie soll ich denn da alle Reste augegessen haben?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Wie jetzt? 30 Minuten??? Seid ihr beklOppt? Wie soll ich denn da alle Reste augegessen haben?   

 

Nimm mit in die Kegelbahn.  Kannste dann im 40l-Kessel Glühwein tunken  :Mad: 

Und bloss nicht mit deinen Fettfingern die Kugeln beschmutzen!

----------

## aZZe

Au ja! Rouladen Fondu im Glühwein.   :Twisted Evil:   Schmatz! 

@Pylon:

Und du fährst mich nach Hause! Aber vorher fahren wir beim yah vorbei und machen die Öfen leer.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Und du fährst mich nach Hause! Aber vorher fahren wir beim yah vorbei und machen die Öfen leer. 

 

Klar, darfst Dich auf meinen Fahrradgepäckträger setzen...  :Cool: 

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke auch ich werds diesmal mal wieder schaffen. 

Essen: Ich bin auch für die Roulladen, aber ich ess eig. auch alles andere von der Liste  :Smile: .

Und den yah kann ich dann auch gerne mitnehmen, liegt bei mir eher auf dem weg als beim Pylon glaub ich.    :Smile: 

Bis spät. zum 10.

Grüße,

Chris

----------

## py-ro

Servus,

bin diesmal auch wieder dabei, Rouladen klingt super  :Wink: 

MfG

Py

----------

## Thorir

Hallo Leute,

darf man noch teilnehmen? 

Habe am ersten Treffen damals teilgenommen, die Termine danch lagen aber immer so, daß ich an diesen Terminen arbeiten musste.

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## dertobi123

Klar. Wir sammeln hier ein Stimmungsbild, welche zwei Gerichte wir zur Wahl stellen und werden in den nächsten Tagen ein abgewandeltes Schnitzelplattenscript online stellen, in dem jeder _definitiv_ bestellt, was er mag.

----------

## Thorir

Alos, ich vote für Schweinebraten, bin aber auch für alles andere zu haben.

----------

## aZZe

Öhm nochmal so an alle nachgefragt (zweiter Versuch)....Prinzipiell besteht die Möglichkeit in der Kegelbahn auch "Netz" zu bekommen. Also...Kegelsession ala Gentoo ohne Schlepptops oder pflichtbewusst mit?

Feedback bitte!

----------

## Thorir

Kann doch nicht Schaden Netz zu haben, oder?

----------

## Louisdor

Wo ist denn eigentlich die Kegelbahn? Da wo wir auch sonst immer sind zu den Treffen?

***

Na ja, das Kegeln geht ja vielleicht auch ohne Rechner; helfen zu treffen tut mir meiner nicht wirklich!?  :Wink: 

***

Und, wegen des Hungers wäre ich für Geschnetzeltes von der Pute, mit Reis oder Kroketten, Gemüseplatte ...  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Kegeln ist da wie wo immer, halt nur im Keller  :Wink: 

Ich wäre für Kegeln ohne Netz ... mal so zur Abwechslung ...

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Ich waer schon für Netz - wenns denn nicht zuviel Aufwand bereitet. 

Grüße,

Chris

----------

## pYrania

Wie jetzt? Gentoo User Meeting ohne Gentoo?

Also nur User Meeting?

NGUM? Non Gentoo User Meeting?

Ihr seid doch bekloppt!  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> Ihr seid doch bekloppt! 

 

Klar, das ist unsere Mission  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Was auf den Tisch kommt, ist mir relativ egal.

Netz schadet sicherlich nicht. Router stehe 'eh da. Tut also keinem weh. Muss halt nur jemand einen Switch mitbringen. Weiss nicht, ob dakjo den diesmal mitschleppen will.

----------

## dakjo

Wir können ja auch mal nur wlan tun.

Soll ja Kegeln sein, und wenn wir dann Kegeln wollen und das mit den Bratpfannen und dem Kabelzeugs ist da unten nix. 

Das wird zu definitiv zu eng.

*mein*

Ich bring aber mal nen kleinen switch mit. Zur Sicherheit.

----------

## py-ro

Also ich komme, ich bring auch noch einen 54Mbit AP mit.

----------

## dertobi123

www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Zur Auwahl stehen Roulade und Geschnetzeltes.

Wer Freitag was essen mag _muss_ sich bis Morgen 18 Uhr auf der Weihnachtsfutterplatte anmelden.

----------

## aZZe

So hab ma Rouladen gemountet. Bring auf jeden Fall meine Pfanne am Freitag mit.. Kann nicht ohne  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hab mich nun für das Geschnetzelte entschieden ...

Darf ich, oder besser, lohnt es sich denn den Laptop mitzubringen, wenn es nur WLAN geben würde?

Ich krieg doch meine D-Link Card nicht zum Funken!? ...

----------

## aZZe

Ich kann dir auch so lange meine Orinoco leihen....aber nur LEIHEN!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Ich kann dir auch so lange meine Orinoco leihen....aber nur LEIHEN!!!!!!!!!!! 

 

Merci, und wie kommst Du dann ans Netz?  :Wink:  Ich bring meine Karte trotzdem noch mal mit, vielleicht geht es ja doch noch mal irgendwie damit zu Funken !? ...

----------

## aZZe

Ähm....Centrino?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Centrino is the rOxoR

----------

## py-ro

Ich habe mich gerade noch eingetragen ich hoffe das war nicht zu spät

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Hab mich auch gerade noch eingetragen, sorry, hab seit gestern nicht ins Forum geschaut...

Hoffe, das zählt noch - bis Freitag...

Chris

----------

## Thorir

Hey, das habe ich ja völlig übersehen. Jetzt bin ich zu spät. Schlimm? Ich komme auf jeden Fall trotzdem. So!

 :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab die beiden zu-spät-Kommer grade noch nachgemeldet. Bis Freitag!

----------

## Dr_Jekyll

Dankesehr!  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Christoph

----------

## Thorir

Danke schön

----------

## ian!

Zwei mal werden wir noch wach..  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

So und wer besorgt nu die Windows User zum Kegeln?

----------

## aZZe

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Zwei mal werden wir noch wach.. 

 

Das kannste laut sagen!!! Man ich werd ganz kribbelig hier...  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

So, gleich noch eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zum warm werden und dann ist GUM Zeit =)

----------

## py-ro

Irgendwie fehlen noch ein paar leute...

----------

## Pylon

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Irgendwie fehlen noch ein paar leute...

 

Achwatt, zwölf reichen doch zum Kegeln  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

Bilder sind online:

http://www.gentoo.de/pub/pics/gum/ob/20041210/

----------

## dakjo

Hehehee und der _ian_ war nicht da......

----------

## aZZe

Der wird sich ärgern   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hach, wat geile Fotos  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Der wird sich ärgern  

 

Man kann nicht alles haben.   :Neutral: 

----------

## Thorir

Tach, 

das war echt nett gestern.   :Very Happy: 

Kann man nicht die Photos mit http://gallery.menalto.com/index.php (www-apps/gallery) einstellen? Dann kann man noch doofe Komentare drunter schreiben!   :Twisted Evil: 

Oder als vernünftige Alternative die Namen der Leute auf dem Bild.

Schönen Gruß,

Marcus aka Thorir

----------

## aZZe

Oh mann! Das war ein echt lustiger Abend gestern. So macht Weihnachten doch Spass  :Very Happy:  Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr *lol* bzw. auf den nächsten "normalen" Termin am 07.01.2005. 

Gruss an alle

----------

## Thorir

Mist, ich sehe gerade, daß ich am 7.1. nicht kann. *umpf*

----------

## py-ro

Schnitzel????

Ich kommme auf jedenfall.

Sollte wieder eine Platte per Liste seht mich als eingetragen an!

MfG

Py

----------

## py-ro

Hi findet es wie geplant statt?

----------

## dakjo

Joar, morgen.

Essen ist aber alla Karte, da wir die schnitzel.pl mal wieder verpennt haben

----------

## ian!

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Hi findet es wie geplant statt?

 

Aber sowas von!  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Na den  ein Kutscher Bidde!

----------

## aZZe

Nee, nee kaum is man mal ausser Gefecht gesetzt da kriegt die Bande das mit der Schnitzel Pladde nich gebügelt.  :Very Happy:  Werd euch echt vermissen ..........verdammt ich hab noch nie ne gum verpasst!!!! Hab schon ein paar Wahnsinige hier gefragt ob die mich im Harlos absetzten, irgndwo festschnallen, mir Netz geben und mich mich wieder abholen aber das ist wohl gesundheitlich nicht so der Bringer   :Cool:   Wünsche euch aber ganz viel Spass!

Gruss 

aZZe

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Hm, leider schaffe ich heute nicht mehr zum Treffen!

Viel Spass und schönen Abend ...

----------

## Pylon

Und ich hab verpennt...  Dabei wollte ich doch nur nen Nickerchen machen  :Crying or Very sad: 

Blöde Telefon, die ausgehen, wenn man angerufen wird, aber auf die man sich als Wecker verläßt  :Rolling Eyes:   Nächstes Mal dann wieder!

----------

## ian!

Kleiner aber lustiger Kreis diesmal.  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

So da am 11.2. wieder GUM ist hat dertobi123 auch dat schnitzel wider bereitgestellt.

Also alle die am 11.2. Hunger haben http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## aZZe

Ja dann...prost tobi  :Wink:  und direkt mal eingetragen!

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Sacht ma Jungs, kann ick denn eigentlich meinen Tower mitbringen, anstatt den Laptop?

(Ick weiss zwar noch nich so recht wie ich den transportieren soll, aber so ganz ohne Rechner hinkommen ...) 

Weil, das Klappteil geht demnäxt verkauft.

Und, ich mache da ja privat eh nix damit, ausser Gentoo User Treffen in Oberhausen.  :Smile: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dakjo

Bring mit ..... warum auch nicht?

----------

## Louisdor

Jut, denn werd ich schon mal langsam kucken wie ich das Ding am gescheitesten verlustfrei hin und her fahren kann, wa!?  :Wink: 

Den TFT muss ich ja auch noch mitnehmen. ...

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dakjo

Vergiss auch nicht Maus, Tastatur, Kaffeewärmer ..........

----------

## Louisdor

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Vergiss auch nicht Maus, Tastatur, 

 Ja nee, is klar, ne ...

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Kaffeewärmer ..........

 Wie jetzt ?  :Wink: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Kaffeewärmer .......... Wie jetzt ? 

 

USB   :Cool: 

----------

## dakjo

Na klar, wie sonst ..... lass den USB Bus brennen .... ;')

----------

## Louisdor

@dertobi & dakjo:

Ich weiss nicht wirklich was ihr meint! ....

Kaffee trinke ich nie nicht, aber USB habe ich ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

Egal bring mit! Wir zeigen dir schon was man damit machen kann. Im Zweifelsfall auch eine Bowlingkugel-Poliermaschiene anschließen (gibts glaub ich ein Modul für).

----------

## dakjo

Aufs mOwl

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Theoretisch wär ich ja auch an so einem Treffen interessiert. Und Oberhausen ist auch nicht so arg weit entfernt (komm aus Herdecke, bei Dortmund).

Nur weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht wie das abläuft und ob ich da richtig am Platze wär. Denn ich bin erst 16 und kenne mich auch noch nicht wirklich gut mit GNU/Linux aus. Aber die Sache mit dem Wissen könnte sich auf so einem Treffen ja erledigen.

Das zweite größere Prob wär mein PC, ich hab halt nur nen Desktop mit TFT und leider kein Desktop.

Aber immerhin hätte ich da frei, da ich die nächste Woche komplett frei hab.

Wär nett wen ihr mir nochmal schreiben würdet wie das so abläuft, ob das für nen 16 jährigen geeignet wär.

Schon oft erwähnt, aber bisher von vielen hier missachtet:

Ich interessiere mich sehr für GNU/Linux und bin auch bereit mich darum zu bemühen meine Probleme selber zu lösen, mich damit auseinanderzusetzen usw.

----------

## dakjo

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Theoretisch wär ich ja auch an so einem Treffen interessiert. Und Oberhausen ist auch nicht so arg weit entfernt (komm aus Herdecke, bei Dortmund).
> 
> Nur weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht wie das abläuft und ob ich da richtig am Platze wär. Denn ich bin erst 16 und kenne mich auch noch nicht wirklich gut mit GNU/Linux aus. Aber die Sache mit dem Wissen könnte sich auf so einem Treffen ja erledigen.

 

Dazu sind die Treffen gedacht, erfahrungsaustausch, install party, kontaktknüpfung etc. Und wegen deinem alter mach dir mal keine Sorgen, nur die erfahrung zählt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das zweite größere Prob wär mein PC, ich hab halt nur nen Desktop mit TFT und leider kein Desktop.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Jo sehr schoen also komm einfach vorbei. 

PS.: Mann muss so ein Treffen erstmal mitgemacht haben bevor man entscheiden kann ob soetwas das richtige für einen ist.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Und wi krieg ich klare Aussagen zu dem Thema. Also wo es genau stattfindet, da ich Oberhausen z. B. nur vom hören kenne und weiß wo es liegt. Und dann noch ob es was kostet und so weiter und so fort.

Wenn ich das alles wüste würd ich gerne kommen. Ich könnte ja auch erstmal ohne Rechner kommen. Oder vielleicht mit nem alten Laptop meines Vater, obwohl ich da net weiß ob er mich das mitnehmen lässt.

Aber eigentlich wär es doch sicherlich auch ganz spannend ohne PC, denn das würd meinen Aufwand sehr gering halten, sowie die Enttäuschung wenns nichts für mich ist.

----------

## aZZe

www.gasthof-harlos.de da steht eigentlich alles nötige und weitere Infos gibt es ja www.map24.de  :Wink:  Also bis nächsten Freitag dann.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und dann noch ob es was kostet und so weiter und so fort.

 Nee, nicht wirklich, aber eine Coke wird ja noch drin sein, oder!?  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kuck ein paar Posts weiter oben, wegen der Schnitzelplatte, falls Du auch daran teilnehmen möchtest; ist aber dann verbindlich, gell!  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Dann werd ich mal zusehen das Laptop von meinem Vater zu bekommen.

----------

## aZZe

Hoffentlich mag er Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich mag er Linux 

 Oh ja, dazu haben wir doch hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde glatt mal vorschlagen, wir machen aus dem GUM eine Blade Install Party  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich würde glatt mal vorschlagen, wir machen aus dem GUM eine Blade Install Party 

 

Moah!!! Ich will auch!  AngebOr!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## dakjo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich würde glatt mal vorschlagen, wir machen aus dem GUM eine Blade Install Party 

 

Wie? Am Freitag ist die doch schon fertig  :Smile: 

Ich komm am Mittwoch bei dir vorbei, schmeiss das Image von der V100 drauf und tu dann nochmal X und fertig. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

@dakjo

Hmmm....ich dachte ich bekomme was zu sehen!  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Wenn du nen TFT mitbringst ja.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *darktemplaaa wrote:*   Hoffentlich mag er Linux  Oh ja, dazu haben wir doch hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen! 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

Hmm kann mich gar nicht erinnern darüber was geschrieben zu haben.

Und wegen dem Treffen kann ich mir noch nicht sicher sein, da ich am Wochenende recht hohes Fieber hatte und ich im Augenblick auch noch nicht wirklich Gesund bin.

Ich muss mal sehen ob ich die Gesundheit und die Zeit für das Treffen mitbringen kann.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Hmm kann mich gar nicht erinnern darüber was geschrieben zu haben.

 Hm, das war ja auch eher "ironisch" gemeint, da Du ja schon einiges im Forum geschrieben hast ...

Gute Besserung @ Linuxstrolch!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## cmuth

Hallo alle zusammen!

Um mich mal kurz vorzustellen: Ich bin Chris aus Essen. Bin selbständiger Softwarearchitekt und habe meine erste Gentoo Installation vor knapp 8 Tagen begonnen. Mittlerweile arbeite ich ausschließlich (bis auf Rose) mit Gentoo und hab auch BEA's weblogic server, Eclipse 3.1_pre4 mit swt-fox und Oracle 10g am Laufen, das System ist prelinked und sauschnell  :Shocked: . 

Hab mich gerade frisch angemeldet und würd gerne auch zum User Meeting am 11.02. kommen - geht das denn noch? Das wünsch ich mir zum Geburtstag, der is nämlich heute!! Und meine Frau sacht, sie is froh, wenn ich mal jemand anderem mit meinem Gentoo Geschwafel auf die Nüsse gehe  :Embarassed: .

Ich hätte da nämlich auch ein paar Fragen für euch bezüglich DVB-T (Meine  Terratec Cinergy T2 läuft unter xine, allerdings will das xine-vdr Plugin nich so richtich, geschweige denn die Fernbed.).

Hab wir denn da (W)Netz? (Sorry, der Thread war so lang, hab nur die letzten 2 Seiten gelesen)

CU

Christian

P.S: Gute Besserung @Linuxstrolch!

----------

## dakjo

Komm vorbei, kein Thema.

Nur wenn du nen Schnitzel mit Pommes/Röstkartoffeln und Salat möchtest must du dich noch schnell [url=http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl]hier[url] anmelden.

Kostet 7,30 und ist super Lecker.

Ja, WLan Indernet und so ist alles vorhanden.

Ach ja, platz ist auch genug da.

----------

## cmuth

Ah, supi, danke. Hab mir schon die legendäre Schnitzelplatte vorbestellt.  :Mr. Green: 

Der Schnitzelmeister hat mir auch geantwortet, allerdings steht in der Mail, dass das Treffen am 12. 02. sei?!

Ist es jetzt am Freitag oder Samstag Abend?

Stehen die Treffen eigentlich auch unter irgendeinem Motto oder so, sowas wie "HOWTO: Gentoo Stage 1 auf Muttis Mikrowelle"? Macht jemand Vorträge? Hat jemand Interesse (mit mir fürs nächste Mal), Vorträge zu organisieren? Weiss jemand, wo wir nen Projektor herbekommen? Überredet mich mal endlich jemand, dass ich mir selbst einen kaufe  :Laughing: ? Oder sitzen wir einfach gemütlich zusammen und quatschen so über dies und das und tauschen uns ein bisschen aus?

Könnte was zu DVB-T und DVB-S sagen, kenn mich mittlerweile recht gut damit aus. Mit Java verdien ich mein Geld, also wenn da jemand Fragen hat, kann ich bestümmt auch ganz gut weiterhelfen. Ich hab auch noch ungefähr 1 Mio Fragen - wie gesagt, bin relativ neu bei Gentoo, aber die Tage der alten SuSE sind definitv gezählt!   :Twisted Evil:  (und Windoof$ kommt mir auf die Platte sowieso höchstens noch in einer VMWare Virtual Disk auf einer ReiserFS Partition, harhar)

BTW: Kennt sich jemand mit XEN (auf Gentoo) aus? Und mit VDR, MythTV oder ähnlichem? WineX, OpenGL Spiele etc.?

CU in Oberhausen!

Christian

----------

## aZZe

@cmuth

Das Treffen ist definitiv am 11.02.05! Da hat der Tobi mal wieder seinen Kalender geschrottet!   :Laughing: 

Also....definitiv FREITAG! Mit dem Ablauf ist das so....generell sitzen wir nett zusammen, schlagen uns die Bäuche voll, saufen wie nen Loch und wenn Zeit ist hacken wir auf unseren Schlepptops rum.  :Laughing: 

Nein ganz so schlimm ist es nicht (ausser das Essen) mit den Vorträgen so was nimmt man natürlich immer gerne. Es findet nicht jedesmal ein Vortrag statt. Wenn aber einer Lust hat was mitzuteilen ist das sehr willkommen. Einen Beamer besitzen wir leider nicht. Ansonsten versuchen wir natürlich unser Bestes zu geben, um anderen auch zu helfen. So was geschieht eigentlich immer ganz automatisch. Einer stellt eine Frage in den Raum und in 90% der Fällen können sich dann auch schon 2 oder 3 Leute zusammen setzen und das Problem besprechen und lösen. DVB-T würde mich ganz ehrlich auch interessieren, da ich zu Hause ein verwöhnter Kabelfritze bin aber oft auch unterwegs bin und DVB-T empfangen könnte. Keine Scheu, einfach kommen und mitmachen.

----------

## cmuth

Hört sich doch gut an   :Very Happy:  Dann fahr ich mal lieber nicht selbst, hatte erst ne 4-Wochen Zwangspause (41,6 km/h zu schnell auf der A61) $*#!@$^°!

Hab grad mal bei bahn.de nachgeschaut, ab 22:00 Uhr komm ich zwar nur noch mitm Bus nach Hause, aber wenn wir auch ausgiebig trinken, dann muss ich eben 1,5h Busfahrt in Kauf nehmen. *lol*

Also, bis denne!

P.S.: Werd auch noch einen auf meinen Geburtstag ausgeben!

Christian

----------

## dakjo

 *cmuth wrote:*   

> Hört sich doch gut an   Dann fahr ich mal lieber nicht selbst, hatte erst ne 4-Wochen Zwangspause (41,6 km/h zu schnell auf der A61) $*#!@$^°!
> 
> Hab grad mal bei bahn.de nachgeschaut, ab 22:00 Uhr komm ich zwar nur noch mitm Bus nach Hause, aber wenn wir auch ausgiebig trinken, dann muss ich eben 1,5h Busfahrt in Kauf nehmen. *lol*
> 
> 

 

Tja, ich sag dazu nur, ich fahr mit dem Auto und die meisten anderen auch.

Weil die meisten anderen inkl. meiner einer mit bus und bahn da nicht so wirklich zurecht kommen.

Und dann ist mann immer so Zeitgebunden, da die meisten treffen so bis 2-3 Uhr gehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, bis denne!
> 
> P.S.: Werd auch noch einen auf meinen Geburtstag ausgeben!
> ...

 

Heja alles gute btw

Nur hast du dir das gut überlegt? 

In hochzeiten waren wir erm 20 Leute ......

----------

## aZZe

Da gibt einer einen aus!!!!!!!!!!! Leute alle kommen!!! Freibier  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

@dakjo

Na ja der Mann kommt aus Essen das ist nicht so das Problem mit der Bahn. Da kommt man immer hin.

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Da gibt einer einen aus!!!!!!!!!!! Leute alle kommen!!! Freibier   

 

Was ein Glück dass ich auch zu Fuß nach Hause komme *fg*

----------

## cmuth

Ja, klar habbich mir dat überlegt. 20 Freibier verkraftet mein Geldbeutel grad noch.  :Smile: 

Ich glaub aber, ich fahr doch mitm Auto. 2-3 Bier gehn schon übern Abend. Nachts um 2 mitm Bus heim kannste von Sterkrade auch nach Essen abschminken. Bin ich um 4 Uhr daheim oder so *gähn* - mitm Auto sinds 15 min...

Bin grad noch am Rumbasteln mit dem vdr, vdrplugin-xine und xine-lib sowie xine-ui mit USE="vdr". Dreht aber net.  :Sad:  Verdammt. Hoffentlich kann ich am Freitag Erfolg melden....

@tobi: NEIDISCH BIN!

----------

## Louisdor

 *cmuth wrote:*   

> Hab grad mal bei bahn.de nachgeschaut, ab 22:00 Uhr komm ich zwar nur noch mitm Bus nach Hause, aber wenn wir auch ausgiebig trinken, dann muss ich eben 1,5h Busfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

 Bis Mülheim könnte ich Dich sicher mitnehmen, liegt ja auf dem Weg nach Essen, falls es helfen würde!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## py-ro

DVB-T ist toll, bei hat xine super funktioniert (leider als einzigstes...), jetzt ist meine DEC 2000 leider einfach kaputt gegangen (jetzt kann ich gar kein Fernsehen mehr sehen  :Sad:  ).

Bis Friday

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich hab grad gelesen das das Treffen bis 2, 3 Uhr gehen kann oder wird, aber hab noch nirgends entdeckt wann es anfängt.

Ich hoff mal nicht allzu spät. Denn bedingt durch meine 16 würde ich da leider nicht so lange bleiben können.

----------

## dakjo

Es beginnt offiziell um 18:00 Uhr.

----------

## cmuth

@aleX: Danke für das Angebot. Werde aber am Freitag selbst fahren. Vielleicht können wir ja für die näxten Treffen mal ne Fahrgemeinschaft besprechen oder so?

@py-ro: Echt, die DEC-2000t hat bei dir funktioniert? Ich hatte vorher  auch ne DEC2000t, aber auf Rat eines Developers von klear (der neuen DVB-Applikation von KDE) hab ich die zurückgegeben und die CinergyT2 gekauft. Er meinte, die liefe unter Linux am besten. Kann ich auch bestätigen, meine DEC ist unter SuSE immer nach 1-2 mal umschalten abgefratzt. Außerdem kostet die cinergy nur ca. 80-90 Euro gegenüber 140-150 für ne DEC (die aber auch standalone betrieben werden kann) 

Richtig fancy wirds aber erst, wenn man vdr / mythtv oder irgendwas in der Richtung ans Fliegen kriegt. DAS ist mein erklärtes Ziel. Noch habbichs nich  :Sad: 

Gruß.

Christian

----------

## dakjo

Hmm, ich hab nen Fernseher .....   :Cool: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Wäre das wohl die richtige Verbindung ab dieser Kneipe um nach Hattingen zu gelangen?

http://efa.vrr.de/nrw/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2

----------

## dertobi123

Dein Link wirft einen 404 ...

Ab OB-Sterkrade Bf. mit Bus oder Bahn zum Oberhausener HBF, von dort mit der S3 nach Hattingen.

----------

## cmuth

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Hmm, ich hab nen Fernseher .....  

 

Und läuft auf dem auch n Gentoo ? Hehe...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Dein Link wirft einen 404 ...
> 
> Ab OB-Sterkrade Bf. mit Bus oder Bahn zum Oberhausener HBF, von dort mit der S3 nach Hattingen.

 

In dem Link war gesagt ab der Strasse von der Kneipe würde mich auch noch ein Bus zu irgendnem Bahnhof bringen.

PS: Ich kann ja auch sicherlich mal vorbeischauen wenn ich kein Gentoo benutzte? Denn ich glaub für Gentoo muss ich für mich ich wenig zu viel Zeit in GNU/Linux investieren. Und die hab ich schon Schultechnisch nicht mehr. Nur mich würd halt son Treffen mal interessieren, und da es grad so relativ in der Nähe ist. Ich schätz mal das ich da auch ne Chance hab was über GNU und Linux im allgemeinen zu erfahren.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> In dem Link war gesagt ab der Strasse von der Kneipe würde mich auch noch ein Bus zu irgendnem Bahnhof bringen.

 

Das sind nur 200 Meter oder so, da noch auf nen Bus zu warten ist purer Unfug  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Das Thema für morgen dürfte ja wohl klar sein.

Installing Gentoo on Sparc  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Das Thema für morgen dürfte ja wohl klar sein.
> 
> Installing Gentoo on Sparc 

 

Steht ja auch so im GWN drin.  Soll ich mal versuchen meine u10 unterm Arm zu nehmen, sodass wir einen echten Gentoo/Sparc64-Cluster aufbauen können?

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn du vorher noch OpenMosix auf SPARC portierst ...

Wieviele SPARC Kistchen soll  ich denn mitbringen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieviele SPARC Kistchen soll  ich denn mitbringen? 

 

Kannst mir ja eine abgeben!  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Öhm noch ganz vergessen! Wer bringt denn Switch und AP mit? Soll ich nen Linksys WRT54G mitbringen? 

@dakjo

oder hast du schon alles eingepackt?

----------

## dakjo

Jo, switch tu ich schon mitbringen, aber nimm du mal deinen ap mit.

----------

## aZZe

Jo mach ich!

----------

## dertobi123

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Kannst mir ja eine abgeben! 

 

Magst ne Ultra10 haben?

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Jo mach ich!

 

Jut, dann bleibt das Apfel-Ufo daheim.  Ist mit seinen 11MBit/s ja eh zu lahm für euch Power-Leecher!  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Pylon wrote:*   

>  *darktemplaaa wrote:*   Jo mach ich! 
> 
> Jut, dann bleibt das Apfel-Ufo daheim.  Ist mit seinen 11MBit/s ja eh zu lahm für euch Power-Leecher! 

 

Och Larschen....ich wollte dich nicht übergehen!    :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Wiviele Leute kommen da jetzt eigentlich?

Und wann geht es los?

Mir wurde hier von Jemandem gesagt es ginge um 18 Uhr los, aber in dieser Offiziellen Anzeige steht was von 19 Uhr.

Und: Kann ich auf dem Treffen erfahren wie ich nen Kernel "richtig" konfiguriere bzw. kompiliere?

----------

## Pylon

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Wiviele Leute kommen da jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> Und wann geht es los?

 

Feste Zahlen haben wir nicht.  Ist ja nicht mit Voranmeldung (außer die Schnitzelplatte).  Persönliche Schätzung: irgendwo so zwischen 10 und 15 Teilnehmern.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Mir wurde hier von Jemandem gesagt es ginge um 18 Uhr los, aber in dieser Offiziellen Anzeige steht was von 19 Uhr.

 

Ab 18 Uhr wird bestimmt jemand da sein.  Aber so richtig "los" geht es erst um 19 Uhr.

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und: Kann ich auf dem Treffen erfahren wie ich nen Kernel "richtig" konfiguriere bzw. kompiliere?

 

Bestimmt  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

So liebe Leute....bin so gegen ca 19.20 Uhr da, da ich noch ein wenig arbeiten muss. Also mit den Blades WARTEN!!!!! Keiner fängt ohne mich an! Wenn ich schon keine hab will ich zumindest zusehen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Na klar Atze nur wegen dir haben wir dann keine Spass ........

..... wolltest du nicht die U10 vom Tobi?

----------

## dertobi123

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> ..... wolltest du nicht die U10 vom Tobi?

 

Noe, die macht ihm nicht genug weg.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich schon so gegen 18 Uhr da sein. Kann aber auch später werden wenn ich vorher noch nach Essen in die Mayersche gehe. Ich bin ja noch auf der Suche nach nem guten Linuxbuch.

Also bis dann.

----------

## dakjo

Pah.....dat is ne Sun ey

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   ..... wolltest du nicht die U10 vom Tobi? 
> 
> Noe, die macht ihm nicht genug weg. 

 

Ich hab nicht nein gesagt!

----------

## aZZe

Jo Leute das war ja mal wieder ein suuuper schöner Abend. Hat mal wieder wahnsinnig Spass gemacht Essen war ja wie immer mal wieder vom Feinsten (Ich hätte doch die Pommes Schüssel mitnehmen sollen). Auch wenn wir diesmal ein wenig abtrünnig geworden sind und eine Solaris CD Schmeisserei Installation auf !ian's  Sun Blade 100 durchgeführt haben  :Laughing: , war es doch für viele sehr interessant die Sun Maschinen zu bestaunen.

Nächstes Treffen ist dann wieder wie gewohnt jeden ersten Freitag im Monat. Kommender Termin ist also der

04. März 2005

Das ganze natürlich wieder im Gasthof Harlos Oberhausen-Sterkrade!

----------

## dertobi123

Und ich hätte immer noch ne Ultra10 über  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Die Bilder vom letzten GUM hier http://www.dakjos.de/gallery/

----------

## py-ro

gib her die sun  :Wink: 

Jo war lustig!

----------

## Pylon

So, Kinners.

Wie ich beim GUM angekündigt habe, gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass wir gemeinsam als Gruppe vor dem nächsten GUM die Firma DCE besuchen gehen können.  Die Firma bestückt Platinen und unter anderem auch die für den inzwischen recht bekannten Pegasos PowerPC.

Ich habe mich mit dem Chef unterhalten und er meinte, es wäre kein Thema uns eine Rundführung zu geben.  Terminlich versuche ich es auf etwa 17 Uhr zu legen, wenn ihm das zu spät ist, werde ich 16 Uhr ausmachen.  Das wird sich am Donnerstag klären, wenn ich dort noch mal anrufe.

Die Firma sitzt ebenso in Sterkrade, quasi an der Abfahrt der A516, also 15 bis 20 Minuten Fußweg vom Gasthof Harlos entfernt.  Als Einleitung zu einem GUM also sehr gut zu empfehlen  :Wink: 

Bei meiner kleinen Umfrage beim letzten GUM hatten alle Anwesenden Intereresse bekundet.  Seid bitte so freundlich und gebt hier noch mal Bescheid, wer denn nun dabei sein wird.  Termin wäre also 4. März 2005, 17 Uhr, möglicherweise 16 Uhr, direkt bei der Firma DCE, Kellenbergstr.19a in Oberhausen-Sterkrade.

----------

## dakjo

Hier ich!!!!

*Handheb*

Ich komm auf jeden fall mit.

----------

## dertobi123

Bescheid, kann aber nicht garantieren, dass ich um 16 Uhr schon kann. 17 Uhr wäre eindeutig besser.

----------

## ian!

Count me in.

----------

## py-ro

Jupp *meld*

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, ausgerechnet an dem Tag muss ich noch um 16:30 Uhr nach Lüdenscheid!

Ich komme dann wohl etwas später, wenn ich es noch schaffe .... (*shit*)

Aber, was tut man nicht alles für seine Kunden ...  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## beejay

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hm, ausgerechnet an dem Tag muss ich noch um 16:30 Uhr nach Lüdenscheid!

 

Was willst Du in Dortmund? Die sind doch pleite *grööööhl*  :Laughing: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Was willst Du in Dortmund? Die sind doch pleite *grööööhl* 

 Wieso Dortmund? Und, ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich wegen Fußball unterwegs bin, oder!?  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## cmuth

Ich versuche auch zu kommen. Bin bis 03.03. in der Schweiz, komme erst nachts irgendwann wieder und muss am 04. ja auch wieder arbeiten. Na ja, ich probiers halt und bringe euch dann meine schönen dunklen Augenringe :3-) als Geschenk mit, wenn ich nicht mit dem Kopf auf dem Keyboard in der Firma einschlafe. Vielleicht trink ich aber auch einfach genug Kaffee  :Shocked: 

Ach und: 17.00 Uhr wäre definitiv besser.

CU

----------

## aZZe

darktemplaaa++ bin natürlich dabei

----------

## aZZe

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Hm, ausgerechnet an dem Tag muss ich noch um 16:30 Uhr nach Lüdenscheid! 
> 
> Was willst Du in Dortmund? Die sind doch pleite *grööööhl* 

 

Genau! Aber nicht mehr lange! Russen helfen Borussen (Zitat Dirty Harry) *lol*

----------

## Louisdor

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Genau! Aber nicht mehr lange! Russen helfen Borussen (Zitat Dirty Harry) *lol*

 Hm, dafür, dass ich ja noch nicht so lange hier in NRW wohne, muss ich das wohl nicht wirklich verstehen!?  :Wink: 

Ciao, aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Schnitzelplatte online, Deadline morgen 18 Uhr.

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## dakjo

Ajo, SchnitzÖl

----------

## aZZe

Joah...eingetragen!!! Freu mich auch schon wieder. Können betsimmt einiges besprechen von der FOSDEM und einige andere Sachen. 

See ya

----------

## aZZe

Ein großes Thema am Freitag wird wohl der gentoo.ev sein. Alle die, die gerne etwas zum Verein sagen,  beitragen möchten oder auch Verbesserungsvorschläge machen möchten.....bitte kommen!!! Je mehr Anregungen gemacht werden bezüglich dessen, was man besser machen kann desto besser. Dies ist noch keine Mitgliederversammlung aber ein Workaround, den jeder Verein benötigt, um produktiv für die Zukunft arbeiten zu können. Eine sogenannte Convention auf der Sachen aufgenommen werden, die später auf einer Mitgliederversammlung besprochen werden. Eine GUM eignet sich für solche Sachen immer hervorragend. Neben diesem Thema werden natürlich auch wieder Probleme mit und um Gentoo aufgenommen und so gut wie möglich bei den Problemen geholfen.

----------

## buckminster

Hallo Leute,

für einen Gast habt ihr ja immer Platz oder?

Würde gerne mal, wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe,vorbei schauen.

Bin schon seit einiger Zeit Gastleser, hab aber erst vor kurzem angefangen Gentoo auf nem Notebook zu installieren. Deshalb würd ich natürlich mal ganz gerne ein paar Erfahrungen mit Leuten austauschen, die schon jede Menge davon haben. Leider funktioniert nicht alles so wie es sollte, aber sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig.

Außerdem ist die Location prima, da ich nur ein paar Minuten mit der Straßenbahn fahren muß.

Hoffentlich bis Freitag

Frank

----------

## dertobi123

 *buckminster wrote:*   

> für einen Gast habt ihr ja immer Platz oder?

 

Klar!

 *buckminster wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich bis Freitag

 

Bis Freitag!  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Bleibt es jetzt eigentlich bei 17:00 Uhr bei der Firma DCE oder lieber früher?

----------

## Pylon

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Bleibt es jetzt eigentlich bei 17:00 Uhr bei der Firma DCE oder lieber früher?

 

Ich habe letzte Woche mehrmals versucht den Chef zu kriegen, ohne Erfolg.  Grad noch mal probiert, das gleiche.

Von daher: Wir gehen morgen nicht zu DCE sondern treffen uns wie üblich ab 18 Uhr in etwa im Harlos.  Sobald ich den Chef mal wieder an die Strippe kriege, versuche ich einen Termin für den 8. April (unserem nächsten GUM) auszumachen.  Für morgen hatten ja schon ein paar Stammgäste bekundet, dass sie nicht können.

----------

## py-ro

Konnte leider nicht online kommen, haette aber auch gern schnitzel gehabt :/

und wie ist das mit der firmen besichtigung? OK gerade gelesen

----------

## cmuth

okay, ich werde da sein. 18:00 harlos, wie gehabt....

----------

## Pylon

Und wie ich gerade vom dakjo hörte ist schon aufgebaut und Netz funzt.

Ich warte gerade noch auf den stkn und dann kommen wir auch rüber.  Also: Bis gleich  :Cool: 

----------

## dakjo

Ja Jung, mach hinne

----------

## aZZe

Wann ist nochmal der nächste termin zweckks GUM im April?

----------

## py-ro

Meine DVD funktioniert nicht... *schluchz*

Wann das naechste mal?

----------

## aZZe

So... nächste GUM ist am:

08.04.2005 

Check that out!!!!

----------

## dertobi123

Und damit diesmal genug Zeit bleibt: Die Schnitzelplatte nimmt wieder Anmeldungen entgegen.

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## aZZe

Mein Gott! So früh? *Hungerkrieg*  :Laughing: 

----------

## bluemchendieb

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O182 -march=pentium17Xenon -msse -msse7 -tubokillermegaschnell"

 

Was hat denn dein Pentium 17 Xenon Prozessor für eine Wärmeentwicklung? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht auch so einen besorg. Hab jedoch etwas Angst um meine Potenz weil ich hin und wieder den Schleppi auf den Schoß nehm. 

Und noch was... wo bekommt man den her und passt der auf einen Sockel 5 - Mainboard? 

MfG

micha

----------

## Illuminatus

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> So... nächste GUM ist am:
> 
> 08.04.2005 
> 
> Check that out!!!!

 

Ich bin dabei (ehemaliger nick: cmuth) und bring noch evtl. nen Kollegen mit (Alexander), der sich ein bisschen um unsere Artworx kümmern möchte.

Haben wir Zugriff auf ne richtig schnelle Kiste, auf der wir ein wenig rendern können? Mein Pentium M 1.8 GHz is ja nu nich sooooo schnell (trotz -O9  :Shocked: ). Es hat doch bestimmt einer ne Quad-Xeon Maschine im Keller stehn, oder?  :Laughing: 

CU!

----------

## dakjo

Na klar, sogar ne Octa-Xeon 3Ghz mit 512 GB Ram und so 50 TB Diskspace.

Das problem ist nur, jedes mal wenn ich aufwache ist Sie wieder weg.

----------

## aZZe

Hehe! Jaja wer träumt da nicht gerne von  :Wink:  Aber ihr bringt mich da auf eine Idee. Mal so ne Frage an alle, die auch gerne mit auf Messen mit kommen. Hat einer zuuuufällig nen Dual-Opteron oder vielleicht sogar größer in seinem Besitz? Gerade diese Architektur ist im Server Bereich zur Zeit sehr gefragt und man könnte dies auf dem Linuxtag ja zeigen...in Verbindung mit dschänduuu.

----------

## aZZe

Ähm *reusper* kleiner Zusatz noch....seit wann gibt es auf der Schnitzelplatte Salatteller für Vegetarier sprich KetzOr???  :Twisted Evil: 

dakjo <--- vor allem du? Salat? So in grün? Jetzt sag nicht du bist auf Diät!  :Laughing: 

----------

## reptile

schreib nochmal >schnitzel<platte, und sag mir dann, wo du was vegetarisches siehst...

aber am 8.4. bin ich endlich auch mal wieder dabei (sogar endlich mit centrino-nb  :Wink: ).

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ähm *reusper* kleiner Zusatz noch....seit wann gibt es auf der Schnitzelplatte Salatteller für Vegetarier sprich KetzOr???  

 

Seit Lars was grünes haben wollte ...

----------

## maestro

hallo zusammen

war auch noch nie bei nem GUM. Muss ich da verbindlich zusagen, oder so?

mfg

Michael

----------

## dakjo

nur wenn du nen schnitzel haben möchtest.

ansonsten kannst du aber halt auch was nachbestellen

ist halt was teurer

----------

## maestro

jut, danke. Obwohl so nen Schnitzel auch verlockend klingt... mal guckn ob ichs schaff, dann trag ich mich auch für nen Schnitzel ein.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Bis Dienstag läuft ja noch die Deadline der Schnitzelplatte. Sprich 05. April. Hast also noch genug Zeit zu entscheiden und zu fasten  :Wink: 

Hier ist nochmal der Link zum auffrischen:

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## aZZe

Alle die sich fit fühlen in Postfix, cyrus, sasl, apache und mysql dürfen sich morgen (08.04.05) an meinem Mailserver austoben. Das Mailsystem an sich funktioniert aber das webinterface web-cyradm lässt keine logins zu. Ich hoffe mal in der Gemeinschaft werden wir das wohl fixen  :Wink:  Also bis morgen

----------

## dertobi123

So ist es ja wenigstens schonmal sicher vor dir ...

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> apache und mysql

 

Was macht das denn auf nem Mailserver?!

Nichtsdestotrotz, bis morgen!

----------

## dakjo

@Pylon: JA, Webiface für den schicken mailserver  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

@dertobi123

Du [ZENSIERT]  :Wink: 

---------------------

Mod-Edit

Das zensierte Wort empfand ich in dieser Aussage doch als sehr beleidigend und nicht hierher gehörend (auch wenn nicht so gemeint war). Grad in Hinblick auf die multikulturelle (Gentoo-) Gesellschaft. 

--slick

---------------------

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @dertobi123
> 
> Du [ZENSIERT] 
> 
> 

 

Ohoh, aZZe, pass lieber mal auf, dass Du hier nicht von den Mods gebannt wirst  :Razz:   Wenn Du [wasauchimmerdusagenwolltest] bei nem Bierchen heute Abend fallen laesst, ist das noch was anderes als hier  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

War ja nur nen Spass...

----------

## py-ro

Ich werde euch heute Abend vermissen  :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG

Py

----------

## ian!

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich werde euch heute Abend vermissen 

 

Ja wie? Du kommst nicht? Warum, weshalb, weswegen?

----------

## py-ro

Auto putt... und die von Mazda wollen einen Heiden Geld für ein 30 cm langes Rohr... 

Naja meine Frau wird sich freuen  :Wink: 

Aber ich wünsch euch viel spass!

Mfg

Py

----------

## aZZe

Das ist sehr schade! Hoffentlich bist du demnächst wieder dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Salve,

Ich würde mich auch mal gern bei Euch sehen lassen, leider habe ich keinen Schlepptop und ohne PC macht es doch wenig Sinn oder?

Meine Möhre könnt ich ja noch im Zug transportieren (Semesterticket ahoi), den 20er Monitor bekomme ich aber nie und nimmer mit. 

Kann da einer von Euch aushelfen?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich könnte nen TFT einpacken ...

----------

## pYrania

Ich könnt auch einen einpacken...

Ahjo, wann wird heut fudder serviert?

Weiss noch nicht genau wann ich eintrudel, denke aber mal vor 8.

----------

## aZZe

Vor 8 gibts bestimmt kein FuttOr  :Wink: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich könnte nen TFT einpacken ...

 

Das wäre nett. Also bis denne.

tschö

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, kann heute auch nicht kommen.  :Sad: 

Hatte einen Autounfall, aber mir gehts so weit ganz gut.

Schnitzelplatte habe ich gerade telefonisch abbestellt.

Ciao & viel Spass ...

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

Hmm...irgendwie kommen heute nur Hiobsbotschaften  :Sad: 

Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert! Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Treffen!

----------

## ian!

Ikea_Dokka--

(Sowas bescheuertes habe ich echt schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.)

Komm' gleich.

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert!

 

Merci!

Nee, da habe ich echt noch mal Glück gahabt! Bißchen Schleudertrauma.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Pylon

Termine! Termine! Termine!

Die nächsten GUMs für 2005 finden statt am (jeweils Freitag ab etwa 18:00h):

- 6. Mai (5. Mai ist Himmelfahrt)

- 3. Juni

- 8. Juli

- 5. August

- 2. September

- 7. Oktober

- 4. November

Beim Dezembertreffen werden wir wieder Kegeln.  Wann genau der Termin dazu sein wird, ist noch in Klärung.

Zum nächsten Treffen (also im Mai) werden wir Pizzableche anstatt Schnitzelplatte bestellen.  Die Registrierung dazu kommt noch.  Im Sommer werden wir auch noch irgendwann im Hof des Gasthaus grillen.  Frisches Fleisch vom heissen Grill!

----------

## d3vil

Hallo, 

wenn ihr das nächste mal ein Treffen macht würde ich mich freuen auch dabei sein zu dürfen. Ich würde noch jemanden mitbringen, wir sind beide recht neue gentoo- bzw. Linux-user, wir haben beide vor ca. 1 Jahr mit dem "Nürnberger Windows" 9.1 angefangen aber sehr schnell auf gentoo umgestiegen. 

Wir kommen aus Bochum und Gelsenkirchen. 

Naja würde mich freuen das nächste mal dabei zu sein. 

Mfg 

D3vil

----------

## Pylon

 *d3vil wrote:*   

> Naja würde mich freuen das nächste mal dabei zu sein.

 

Klar, komm vorbei am 6. Mai.

Dass die Developer-Quote recht hoch ist bei unseren Treffen hat nichts zu bedeuten  :Wink:   Wir sind irgendwie auch alle Gentoo User.

----------

## py-ro

Hiho,

ich werde wohl auch kommen, auto wieder ganz.

Und man glaubt es kaum aber ich habe nu Indernet. Zwar Analog aber was solls.

MfG

Py

----------

## dertobi123

Am kommenden Freitag ist es mal wieder soweit .... und da wir diesmal keine Schnitzelplatte haben werden .... gibt es auch kein schnitzel.pl.

Will heissen: Wir bestellen ein paar Bleche Pizza mit verschiedenen Belägen.

Jeder der am Freitag kommen mag und gerne etwas Pizza essen möchte, möge mir eine Email mit den bevorzugten Belägen schicken. Wir werden dann versuchen eine ausgewogene Mischung für alle zu finden.

Bis Freitag!

----------

## d3vil

Hallo,

ich werde am Freitag auch kommen, und bringe dann noch jemand mit. Ist das noch aktuell?

 *ian! wrote:*   

> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Gasthof Harlos
> 
> Hagedornstr. 1 
> ...

 

Und noch ne Frage, wann geht es los und was muß man mitbringen???

----------

## dertobi123

Ab 18 Uhr trudeln die ersten ein, Adresse ist noch aktuell und mitbringen kannst du einen Laptop/PC oder was auch immer  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Achja: Wenn ihr Pizza wollt: Bescheid sagen!

----------

## py-ro

Bescheid  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Joo Bescheid!  :Very Happy:  Aber du kriegst noch ne mail damit das auch schön förmlich ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorir

Auch Bescheid! 

Beim Belag bin ich Pflegeleicht... wird schon was passendes dabei sein.

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## aZZe

@dakjo

Sag mal bringst du deinen Linksys mit? Wäre nett von dir, da ich sonst nochmal nach Hause juckeln muss und ja eh erst so um 19.00Uhr andackel.

----------

## dakjo

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @dakjo
> 
> Sag mal bringst du deinen Linksys mit? Wäre nett von dir, da ich sonst nochmal nach Hause juckeln muss und ja eh erst so um 19.00Uhr andackel.

 

Liegt schon im Auto....

----------

## dakjo

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe

Komm bei hier.

----------

## ian!

Wo ist der aZZe?

----------

## dertobi123

Wo issen der aZZe?

----------

## Pylon

Ich hab ihn gesehen!!1!1!!  :Cool: 

----------

## Pylon

Gerade mit dem Gasthof Harlos geklärt:

Am 3.6. wird gegrillt!

Und wenn das Wetter passend ist, setzen wir uns auf den Parkplatz raus und geniessen den Sommer.

----------

## reptile

sehr schön. wird das dann eine BYOGrillfleisch-Party?

----------

## aZZe

Das wird ne Orgie!  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorir

Und aZZe,

noch im Delta gewesen?  :Razz: 

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## d3vil

oh grillen ist klasse, werde dann auch wieder vorbei schauen, fand das letzte treffen sehr gut.

nur beim nächsten mal versuche ich dann mal nen funktionierenden monitor mitzubringen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Oder sag früh genug Bescheid, dann bringe ich nen TFT mit  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Und aZZe,
> 
> noch im Delta gewesen? 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Nee aber Breyell oder wie dat Kaff heißt war auch nett --> nicht wahr Herr yah  :Wink: 

Mal ne andere Frage. Wie läuft denn das jetzt mit dem GrillOrn? Gibts da auch ne Grill-Liste zum eintragen?

Ich wäre da für lecker Steak!

Bauchfleisch--

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Mal ne andere Frage. Wie läuft denn das jetzt mit dem GrillOrn? Gibts da auch ne Grill-Liste zum eintragen?

 

Zwei Hungrige - Ein Gedanke  :Very Happy: 

Hier ist die Liste für den ersten GUDATM Grillabend: http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Deadline ist Mittwoch abend, also schleunigst eintragen  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Hehe! So das förmliche hätten wir schonmal fehlt nur noch das Tier  :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

Bringt der dakjo jetzt seinen Linksys wieder mit? Wo sitzen wir dann jetzt eigentlich? Ist doch logischerweise draußen oder?

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Bringt der dakjo jetzt seinen Linksys wieder mit? Wo sitzen wir dann jetzt eigentlich? Ist doch logischerweise draußen oder?

 

 *Rudi Carell wrote:*   

> Lass Dich überraschen...

   :Shocked: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Rudi Carell wrote:*   Lass Dich überraschen...  

 

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Wir sitzen wohl drinnen, die Wetteraussichten sind nicht allzu rosig :/

----------

## Thorir

Also, ich finde das Wetter heute Bombig!  :Smile:   :Cool: 

Vielleicht kann mir ja nachher jemand bei einem ET-Problem helfen?

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## dertobi123

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kann mir ja nachher jemand bei einem ET-Problem helfen?

 

Schaun 'mer mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wir sitzen wohl drinnen, die Wetteraussichten sind nicht allzu rosig :/

 Hm, ich bin nämlich noch am Überlegen ob ich meinen Rechner mitbringe.

Noch habe ich ja immer noch keinen Laptop bisher!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## the_g_cat

Mmh, schade, dass ich erst so spät merke, dass das nächste Treffen heute Abend ist, dass das in Oberhausen ist (ist ja so weit von Dortmund  :Razz:  ), und dass ich morgen arbeiten muss... Mal den Thread überwachen, vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten mal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Naja, ich wuerde sagen, kommt ganz drauf an, wann du morgen arbeiten musst.

----------

## the_g_cat

Ich arbeite bei einem Unternehmen, dass für Saturn Weiss- und Braunware liefert und gegebenenfalls anschliesst, und ich muss morgen um 6:30 aufstehen... Naja, wann kommt denn so ungefähr das nächste Treffen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hm, ich bin nämlich noch am Überlegen ob ich meinen Rechner mitbringe.

 

Wir sitzen definitiv drinnen, soll ich dir nen TFT mitbringen?

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wir sitzen definitiv drinnen, soll ich dir nen TFT mitbringen?

 Hey, Merci vielmals für das Angebot, ich habe aber einen, den ich einpacken werde!

So, dann werde ich also diesmal wieder mit Rechner teilnehmen und mal langsam sehen, dass ich alles irgendwie eingetütet bekomme!

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Wer richtet mir dann mein nvidia ein, woran ich seit Wochen scheiter?  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Wann soll die 'Party' denn los gehen? Wenn das nicht zu spät anfängt und man gut mit Bus und Bahn hinkommt, überleg ich mir vielleicht noch vorbei zu schauen  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Wann soll die 'Party' denn los gehen? Wenn das nicht zu spät anfängt und man gut mit Bus und Bahn hinkommt, überleg ich mir vielleicht noch vorbei zu schauen 

 

"Wie immer"  :Wink:   Ab 18 Uhr ist auf jeden Fall jemand von uns da.  Unser Motto: Früh beginnen, spät enden!  :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Also ich würde sagen man könnte ja auch zum Grillen dann raus gehen und in der Zeit die Maschinchen compilieren lassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Wann soll die 'Party' denn los gehen? Wenn das nicht zu spät anfängt und man gut mit Bus und Bahn hinkommt, überleg ich mir vielleicht noch vorbei zu schauen 

 

Da es quasi direkt am Bahnhof Oberhausen-Sterkrade ist ... könnte man fast sagen, dass die Anbindung sensationell ist  :Smile:  Und bis Dortmund fährt ja direkt die S-Bahn durch  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Hört sich gut an, werd ich wohl das schwimmen sein lassen  :Razz:  Und zum "Wie immer": das ist dann mein erstes Mal  :Shocked:  Bleibt allerdings noch die Frage: was muss man mitbringen (Bier, Sachen, Geld...)?

----------

## dertobi123

Geld & Rechner  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Geld & Rechner 

 Hm, den Rechner hab ich ja schon mal mit!  :Wink: 

Woher bekomme ich jetzt das Geld?  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Das bringt _er_ ja gleich mit  :Razz: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Mist, ich bin reingelegt worden >,,<

Kann mir einer eben schnell erklären, wie ich von Ob Sterkrade dahin komm, bzw. mir im PM eine Handynummer geben, damit ich anrufen kann, falls ich nicht mehr weiter weiss?

EDIT: hab mir gerade die Bahnzeiten angeschaut, wenn alles !schief geht, dürfte ich so gegen 9 eintrudeln...

----------

## Thorir

Hi, hoffe Ihr habt gut geschlafen!

Habe gestern gar nicht mitbekommen, wann das nächste Mal GUM ist ... ?

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## d3vil

Hallo,

habe es leider gestern nicht geschafft zu kommen, mußte bis 21.00 Uhr arbeiten und das war mir dann ein wenig zu spät, vorallem weil ich schon um 6.00 angefangen habe. Ich hoffe das grillgut ist trotzdem weg gegangen  :Very Happy: 

Wann trefft ihr euch das nächste mal? Wenn mein Chef das zuläßt wäre ich dann gerne wieder dabei.

gruß Markus

----------

## dertobi123

Nächstes GUM am 1. Juli  :Smile:  Und ja, das Grillgut war reichlich und hinterher auch reichlich weg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> PS: Wer richtet mir dann mein nvidia ein, woran ich seit Wochen scheiter? 

 

Hm, da wir es ja nun nicht mehr geschafft hatten, am Treffen neulich, habe ich mich jetzt am Wochenende noch einmal mit meinem nvidia-Problem beschäftigt.

Nvidia läuft!  :Smile:  Ich habe es aber nicht ganz gentoo-like geschafft! Nach etwas Googlen und im englischen Forum hier habe ich mir die original nvidia-Treiber von http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7664.html gezogen und per Installer installiert. Nun bin ich wieder glücklich!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Erlenmayr

Wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich diesmal auf mal vorbei.

Gruß, Stephan

----------

## corsair

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nächstes GUM am 1. Juli  Und ja, das Grillgut war reichlich und hinterher auch reichlich weg 

 

laut http://www.gentoo-ev.org/en/8 ist es am 9. Juli  :Rolling Eyes: 

Werde wahrscheinlich auch kommen können!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

*hust* Da steht 9.7.2004 ...

Schön dich mal wieder zu sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Jo, ich werde diesmal auch ein bisschen früher da sein *hust* Leider muss ich dann auch wieder so früh weg, da ich am Samstag wieder so früh arbeiten muss  :Sad: 

Wie auch immer, ich denke mal meine 2 Spasstis von Kollegen werden auch noch kommen  :Smile:  Mich würde allerdings auch noch interessieren, was diesmal auf dem 'Menü' steht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Diesmal wieder Schnitzel, die Schnitzelplatte zur Anmeldung mache ich nachher fertig.

----------

## Thorir

Und ich hatte gedacht wir wären jetzt schon bei Spanferkel angekommen.  :Twisted Evil:  Man muss sich auch steigern können ....

Schönen Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## aZZe

Spoahforkel!!!!! Guter Mann!  :Laughing:   Da wär ich auch für!

----------

## py-ro

Atze dann brauchen wir mindestens 2, 1 für dich und eins für den rest  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

Und hier ist die legendäre Schnitzelplatte zum GUDMATM:

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Nicht vergessen: Mittwoch abend ist Deadline!

----------

## the_g_cat

Wieviel soll der Spass denn kosten?  :Very Happy: 

So, Ishikawa hat sich schon angemeldet (der Oberhausener), dem anderen aus Soest isses zu weit. Naja, selber Schuld  :Razz:  Dafür habe ich einen anderen aus Oberhausen motiviert gekriegt  :Razz: 

----------

## Pylon

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Wieviel soll der Spass denn kosten? 

 

Schnitzel kostet AFAIR etwa 7,50, die Salatplatte 4,70 (nagelt mich jetzt nicht drauf fest!).  Futter ist kein Muss, aber Mindestverzehr von drei Getränke über den ganzen Abend...  Dafür kriegen wir Raum, Netz und Bedienung gestellt  :Smile: 

----------

## the_g_cat

So, bin auch eingetragen  :Very Happy:  ET ist auch auf'm Schleppi, dürfte eigentlich nur noch alles andere schief gehen  :Razz: 

----------

## Thorir

Dito.

und seit 2.6.12 läuft ET auch bombenstabil.

----------

## Louisdor

So, diesmal habe ich ET, da nvidia und OpenGL endlich wieder gehen, auch laufen.

Hoffentlich "hält" es bis Freitag!?  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Thorir

Bei mir ist es ati-drivers, die erst mit 2.6.12 richtig stabil sind. War auch nicht das Hizeproblem meines Laptops .... *freu*

----------

## Louisdor

[OT] Ich habe neulich schon mal versucht mich mit ET "anzufreunden", doch mehr als nur durch die Gegend laufen kann ich leider nicht!?  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

@pYrania

Sag mal bringst du deinen Server wieder mit? Dann hätten wir auch einen dedicated  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Wow, 13 an der Zahl, ein paar mehr als letztes Mal  :Razz: 

----------

## ian!

Dieses Mal bin ich auch wieder dabei. - Endlich wieder Schnitzel.  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Jaaa Schlachtfest!  :Very Happy: 

By the way wäre es nicht schlecht wenn alle 3D fähigen Laptops schonmal Enemy-Territory installiert hätten *freu*  :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Ach so noch was! Wer hier aus dem Raum Ruhrgebiet hat einen Laserdrucker abzugeben? Vorzugsweise HP und Kyocera aber alle anderen Postscript Drucker werden auch genommen.

----------

## ian!

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> By the way wäre es nicht schlecht wenn alle 3D fähigen Laptops schonmal Enemy-Territory installiert hätten *freu* 

 

Vergiss es. Das macht der gute i855 nicht mit.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Dann bring deinen PC mit der neuen hypschen 6600GT mit

----------

## dakjo

Ich glaube ich bring diesmal nicht nur irmgard sondern auch doris mit. *schlepp*

----------

## Thorir

Azze: was suchste denn genau?

Ich habe hier noch einen 20-Seiten Laser mit Postscript und 10 MBIT BNC/RJ-45 von Minolta stehen (Minolta PagePro 20). kann über den Einzelblatteinzug auch A3. Schriftbild ist allerdings nicht mehr so schön, die Walzen müssten wohl mal gesäubert werden. Falls Interesse: Mach ein Angebot.

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## Ishikawa

Ja Schnitzel, bin diesmal auch mit von der party wurde von the_g_cat gezwun... überredet ^^

----------

## the_g_cat

Ja, überredet *mit Messer spiel*

----------

## LLoydBates

Juten tach ... falls es noch möglich is *hoff* wollte ich noch anmelden + schnitzelplatte  :Smile: 

Leider is das formular fürs essen schon down, hoffentlich is das nich zu spät sonst muss ich mir extra was bestellen

----------

## Pylon

 *LLoydBates wrote:*   

> Juten tach ... falls es noch möglich is *hoff* wollte ich noch anmelden + schnitzelplatte 
> 
> Leider is das formular fürs essen schon down, hoffentlich is das nich zu spät sonst muss ich mir extra was bestellen

 

Für Schnitzelplatte ist auf jeden Fall zu spät gewesen.  Die schließen wir immer zwei Tage vorher.  Aber a la card ist natürlich noch möglich.

Bis später am Tag!

----------

## leo-moll

Tach Kollegen!

Bin gerade zufällig auf diesem Thread gestoßen und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken tatsächlich mal vorbeizukommen aber ich frage mich, ob nach fast 2 Jahren Vorbereitung  :Wink:  der Laden nicht zum bersten voll ist. Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wieviel Leute enn heute kommen werden bzw. ob ein weiterer Gast überhaupt willkommen ist?

Gruß

Leo

----------

## dakjo

Gaeste sind immer willkommen! Der kann max. 100 Leute fassen. Also ich glaub nicht, das wir die heute zusammen kriegen!

----------

## aZZe

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Azze: was suchste denn genau?
> 
> Ich habe hier noch einen 20-Seiten Laser mit Postscript und 10 MBIT BNC/RJ-45 von Minolta stehen (Minolta PagePro 20). kann über den Einzelblatteinzug auch A3. Schriftbild ist allerdings nicht mehr so schön, die Walzen müssten wohl mal gesäubert werden. Falls Interesse: Mach ein Angebot.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Vielen Dank aber ich habe mir jetzt einen Kyocera gekauft, da es jetzt auch ziemlich schnell gehen musste. Trotzdem danke!

----------

## aZZe

Kurze Frage noch (ja ich weiß es ist schon spät) könnte einer noch nen Switch mitbringen? Je größer desto besser.

----------

## dakjo

Moar is dat voll hier ......

----------

## the_g_cat

Nuja, soll ja Platz für 100 sein, so wie ich das gehört habe  :Smile: 

Naja, mal schlafen, morgen Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke und Fernseher schleppen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ian!

Sehr lustiger Abend gewesen.

"The enemy is weakened!"  :Wink: 

----------

## LLoydBates

Die Schnitzelplatte war echt lecker  :Very Happy: 

Leider kein ordentliches Pilsener (Stauder *schüttel*) aber wenigstens gab's Weizen.

** edit **

Die Bedienung hatte ja auch leichte Probleme mit unser Kaffeebestellung  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

war ja leider diesmal nicht dabei  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

aber nächstes mal hoffentlich wieder.

Mfg

Py

----------

## aZZe

Hallo Jungens!

Was gibts eigentlich nächste Woche zu essen?  :Wink:  Wieder lecker Schnitzelplatte hoff ich. Ich bring mal meinen Home-Server mit 2xPentium2 auf Dual-MSI Board. Irgendwie hab ich damit Probleme >=kernel2.6.9. Einmal will der Promise SATA-Controller nicht, obwohl dieses Problem wird jetzt durch 3Ware gelöst  :Smile: . Zweitens bekomm ich mit besagtem kernel kein Netz (Realtek8139). Mit 2.4 und 2.6.8 ist das alles kein Problem. Ich vermute mal irgendwas ist im BIOS broken aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf. ich denke mal mehere Augen sehen mehr und deshalb bring ich ihn dann mal mit.

Wärend ich an dem Server dann bastel kann ja einer mein Notebook haben zum ET zocken (Clear the Path!!!  :Very Happy: )

@dakjo denke bitte daran den TFT mitzubringen. Ich bring dann auch noch nen 16Port Switch mit für die Leute ohne WLAN.

Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche!

Gruss aZZe

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Was gibts eigentlich nächste Woche zu essen?  Wieder lecker Schnitzelplatte hoff ich.

 

Nope.  Lecker Nudeltopf mit diversen Soßen.  dertobi wird die Auswahl und Bestellmöglichkeit noch früh genug bekannt geben...

----------

## the_g_cat

Schade, ich muss passen, am 5. bin ich nicht da  :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

Diesmal gibts wie schon erwähnt Nudeln mit diversen Saucen zur Auswahl:

Anmeldung hier: http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Deadline: Wie immer am Mittwoch abend um 18 Uhr.

----------

## Thorir

Ich kann leider nicht kommen, viel Spaß Euch allen!

Thorir

----------

## aZZe

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Ich kann leider nicht kommen, viel Spaß Euch allen!
> 
> Thorir

 

Schade! War letztes mal echt ne super schöne große Runde. Ich glaube wir waren 17. Das war auf jeden Fall neuer Rekord.

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Schade! War letztes mal echt ne super schöne große Runde. Ich glaube wir waren 17. Das war auf jeden Fall neuer Rekord.

 

Über den Abend verteilt 19.  Davon 8 Devs (oder 9?).  Mehr waren wir nur damals beim ersten Treff im CentrO vor zwei Jahren...

----------

## py-ro

Bin diesmal auch wieder dabei  :Very Happy: 

Freu mich schon!

Bis dann

----------

## dertobi123

Deadline ist in einer Stunde ... wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?  :Wink: 

----------

## Alatariel

Da ich Neueinwohner in Düsseldorf bin und nun auch am Treffen interessiert bin:

Findet denn morgen was statt? Denn im Eingangspost ist nicht vermerkt.

ich wäre auf jeden Fall mal daran interessiert, andere Gentoo'ler aus der Umgebung kennenzulernen  :Smile: 

Vlt kommt ja sogar wer aus #gentoo-anfaenger?

MfG Ala

----------

## aZZe

Klar findet was statt! Meinen Home-Server wieder gerade biegen  :Very Happy: . In erster Linie wird anderen geholfen, die Probleme haben oder es wird sich untereinander ausgetauscht. Wir hier im Ruhrgebiet essen dann so gegen neun Uhr auch mal gerne.......etwas mehr  :Wink: . Wenn dann sich zwischendurch das Verlangen nach etwas Entspannung ist wird auch schonmal eine kleine Spielerunde eingelegt. Zur Zeit vorzugsweise Enemy-Territory  :Smile: . Also du bist herzlich willkommen!!!

----------

## dakjo

Nix gibt morgen mit ET. Morgen wird geperled bis der Arzt kommt  :Smile: 

Spass bei Seite mal schauen was morgen wieder geht ..... axso an den TFT denk.

----------

## aZZe

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  axso an den TFT denk.

 

Da wäre sehr nett von dir! Sonst seh ich nix  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Kann vielleicht jemand eine neue aktuelle x86 Live-CD/DVD mitbringen!?

Meine Live-Cd ist schon ne Weile her.

Ich kriege heute Nachmittag noch meine neue jungfräuliche 'Bratpfanne' mit noch WinXP drauf!  :Wink: 

Da würde ich evtl. ganz gerne ein Linux, z.B.: Gentoo, drauf tun, oder sollte ich lieber M$ so lassen wie es drauf ist!? *lachwech*

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Lensman

Ab wann lohnt es sich denn so ungefähr aufzulaufen? Hab heute ausnahmsweise mal (noch) nichts vor und überlege, ob ich vorbeischauen soll. Mal gucken, was mich dann so erwartet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pylon

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Ab wann lohnt es sich denn so ungefähr aufzulaufen? Hab heute ausnahmsweise mal (noch) nichts vor und überlege, ob ich vorbeischauen soll. Mal gucken, was mich dann so erwartet 

 

Ab 18 Uhr ist im Grunde immer jemand da.  Einfach vorne an der Theke nach Gentoo fragen, der Ingo wird Dir dann mitteilen, ob wir "hinten" oder "unten" sitzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

Sehr gut, dann werde ich vielleicht heute mal vorbeikommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Thorir

So,

ich bin wieder zu Hause, war zum Essen eingeladen.

Hoffe, Ihr habt einen schönen Abend und das ich das nächste Mal wieder dabei bin. Gibts schon nen Termin und ne Speisenplanung?

Schöne Grüße an Alle,

Thorir

----------

## dertobi123

02.09. .... Es gibt Schnitzeltiere =)

----------

## dakjo

*rülps*

----------

## Louisdor

Morgähn!  :Wink: 

Ich habe endlich Netz mit meinem neuen Toshiba! *freu*

Für den Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 Yukon Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10) musste ich erst mal einen Patch besorgen

und dhcpcd nochmal installieren. ... 

Da fehlte kurioserweise ne Menge was beim ersten emerge system eiegntlich schon mal drauf war!?

Naja, jetzt geht Netz und ich kann weitermachen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

Joar! War ne echt nette Runde wieder. Diesmal wurde auch nicht gezockt sondern viele waren mit Bugfixing etc. beschäftigt. Nudeln waren sehr lecker aber wie so oft freuen wir uns auf das nächste Mal wenn es wieder Schwein gibt  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm.gibts noch keine Bestellliste? Ich wuerde gerne einmal Tagesmenü nehmen?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ruhe da, Vielfraß  :Razz: 

Diesen Monat gibt's wieder einmal das gute Schnitzel, anmelden wie immer hier:

www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Deadline wie immer Mittwoch, Treffen wie immer Freitag. Man sieht sich  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

@dertobi123

ich mach wenigstens Umsatz!  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorir

Toll!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Und ich bin in Kitzbühl und muss dem Kaiser Franz beim einlochen zusehen ...

Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch,

Thorir

----------

## aZZe

Lass den doch lochen wo er will! Hauptsache du bist beim GUM  :Wink: 

----------

## Thorir

Tja, irgendwomit muss man seine Brötchen verdienen ...

----------

## aZZe

Ähhh will hier keiner Schnitzel???? -----> http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl <-------

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ähhh will hier keiner Schnitzel???

 

Ich nehme zwar eh nie Schnitzel, aber darueberhinaus bin ich diesmal gar nicht dabei...

----------

## slick

Weil ich mal sagte ich komme heute evt. vorbei, wollte ich mal Bescheid geben das dem heute nicht so ist. Kann leider nicht.

@tobi & pylon, ich hoffe ihr werdet auch ohne mich vom gelungenen GSC berichten, falls denn vor Ort  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Tja, leider bin ich wohl dieses mal auch nicht dabei! 

/me hat keine Lust um 21:00 Uhr beim Kunden los und dann um 22:00 Uhr noch auf GUM.

Also Leute denkt an Router, Strom etc. selbst.

MfG

----------

## aZZe

Ich bring Router mit. Welche IP hatte nochmal das Ding vom Ingo?

----------

## aZZe

Man muss sagen es war ne echt schöne lustige Runde. Let's go for October!

----------

## the_g_cat

Die nächste ist am 7. Oktober? Mmh, werd wohl kommen, aber auch nicht so spät bleiben, hab am 10. und 11. noch Klausuren. Was steht auf dem Menü?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Richtig, 07. Oktober. Angedacht war Sauerbraten (vom Pferd) zu machen, ich mail unseren Ingo gleich mal an frag a) nach Kosten und b) einem Zeitpunkt bis zu dem die Teilnehmerzahl klar sein muss.

----------

## Thorir

Ich bin leider nicht dabei, es ist Eishockeyzeit... da muß ich arbeiten.

vielleicht nächstes Mal (wenns nicht der 4. ist).

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## aZZe

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Ich bin leider nicht dabei, es ist Eishockeyzeit... da muß ich arbeiten.
> 
> vielleicht nächstes Mal (wenns nicht der 4. ist).
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Oh manno....jetzt warste aber schon ne ganze zeit nicht mehr dabei.  :Sad: 

@dertobi123

Genau! LeckOr Pferde Fleisch! Ich will aber noch nen Stück Schweif sehen sonst glaug ich dat nich  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Also Pferd.. ich weiss ja nicht. - Warum nicht mal wieder einfach alten Traditionen fröhnen? Schnitzel?

----------

## aZZe

@ian

Ist wohl auch besser. Pferdefleisch ist wohl auch nicht jedermans Sache. Ach könntest du das topic ändern bzgl. Datum? Danke.

----------

## Louisdor

Ja, Pferd ist auch nicht wirklich so mein Ding!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Thorir

Lecker Hottehüh! Ich liebe Pferd, vor allem als Rumpsteak.

Aber ich bin ja eh nicht da.

Aber ... wat der Bauer nich kennt ...

----------

## dertobi123

Tjoar, spricht dann wohl doch so einiges für lecker Schnitzeltier ...  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Alles keine Gourmets hier  :Smile:  Na ja aber Schnitzel kann sich auch sehen lassen....und erst recht die vom Ingo.

----------

## py-ro

Hi hi ho,

nachdem ich wieder im Lande bin komm ich bestimmt auch   :Laughing: 

Bis dann

----------

## dertobi123

So, gibt also mal wieder Schnitzel, Anmeldung bis Mittwoch wie immer hier:

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## the_g_cat

<== war wählen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Sooo Schnitzel bestellt. Ich bin ja mal auf Bastels Geschichte gespannt   :Laughing:  (Ich hasse es wenn man mich auf die Folter spannt)

----------

## the_g_cat

Nur 6 Leute im Moment? Wo bleiben denn alle?  :Shocked: 

----------

## dakjo

*pup*

----------

## the_g_cat

7 eingetragene Leute... Ich glaub so wenig hab ich uns noch nicht erlebt  :Sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ich mach dann mal die 8 !  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> 7 eingetragene Leute... Ich glaub so wenig hab ich uns noch nicht erlebt 

 

Stimmt, du warst beim letzten Mal nicht dabei  :Wink: 

Achja, bekommen wir die 10 noch voll?  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *the_g_cat wrote:*   7 eingetragene Leute... Ich glaub so wenig hab ich uns noch nicht erlebt  
> 
> Stimmt, du warst beim letzten Mal nicht dabei 
> 
> Achja, bekommen wir die 10 noch voll? 

 

Nee, die 2 letzten Male war ich nicht da, leider. Und auf einmal sind seit vorhin 2 mehr, obwohl die deadline seit 2 Stunden abgelaufen ist   :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

Jawoll der pYrania kommt ja doch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Jo, jetzt sind es doch wieder 11  :Very Happy: 

Btw, falls ET angesagt ist, könnte mir jemand noch eine USB Maus mitbringen, das Spiel lässt sich so schlecht mit dem Pad zocken  :Confused: 

----------

## py-ro

ich komme übrigens auch   :Razz: 

hab nur die schnitzelplatte verpeilt  :Embarassed: 

MfG

Py

----------

## aZZe

Könnte jemand für den nächsten Termin 04.11.2005 mal das Topic ändern? Ping ian|hase  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

## the_g_cat

Was steht denn das nächste Mal auf der Speisekarte ? *neugirieg sei*

----------

## dakjo

Schnitzel?

----------

## the_g_cat

Weiss nicht, bissl Abwechslung könnten wir ja auch noch vertragen, oder? Kann man vielleicht so was wie Gulasch oder Sauerbraten (sind jetzt Beispiele) arrangieren, oder sind das zu "komplizierte" Gerichte, dass wir so was da kriegen könnten?

----------

## aZZe

Also ich glaube Gulaschkanone mit Nudeln ist nicht sonderlich schwierig. Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Schnitzelplatte nicht abwechslungsreich ist? Du hast da Schnitzel, Pommes, Bratkartoffeln, Salat nochmal Pommes, Pilzsauce und Zwiebeln. hey mehr braucht der Bauer nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Also ich glaube Gulaschkanone mit Nudeln ist nicht sonderlich schwierig. Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Schnitzelplatte nicht abwechslungsreich ist? Du hast da Schnitzel, Pommes, Bratkartoffeln, Salat nochmal Pommes, Pilzsauce und Zwiebeln. hey mehr braucht der Bauer nicht 

 

Wie gesagt, soll mir alles recht sein, die Schnitzel schmecken auch sehr gut, aber ich war 2 Mal da, 2 Mal Schnitzel, irgendwann wird's finde ich langweilig. Und vielleicht kann der $DEM_WIRT_SEIN_NAME ja etwas noch besser als Schnitzelplatte, nur wir haben das noch nicht herausgefunden  :Razz: 

----------

## Thorir

Heul, Ihr seid gemein, warum den der 4.11.??? Woche später wäre deutlich besser. Oder am Sa. 5.11.??

----------

## aZZe

Der Ingo kann noch ne ganze Menge anders Zeuchs. Aber du hattest "erst" 2 Mal Schnitzel!! Wir hatten glaub ich auch ab und zu Alternativen für Vegetarier ala Pylon so Nudelzeugs etc. Ich mein wir können das mit dem Gulasch inkl. Nudeln im Hinterkopf behalten. Ich wäre dem nicht abgeneigt.....können wir gerne machen. Wenn die anderen auch wollen (obwohl denen ist es eh egal hauptsache Futterluke ist voll) können wir das ja mal gerne zur Auswahl stellen. By the way ich glaube wir hatten das auch schon mal ich kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern .....scheiss Alkohol.....na ja egal ich mein Weihnachten gibts ja eh was anderes....so mit Stil halt.   :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Wieso, was ist denn da schreckliches ?

EDIT: also am 4.11 @ Thorir

EDIT2: und ein h kommt da auch noch rein ~_~

----------

## Louisdor

N'Abend!  :Wink: 

Sacht ma, geht jemand von Euch zur ordentlichen Gentoo e.V. Mitgliederversammlung 2005:

```
* Samstag, 19. November 2005

* um 14 Uhr

* auf Schloß Kransberg, Usingen, Taunus
```

Ich weiss noch nicht so recht, ob ich da überhaupt Zeit haben werde und, Taunus ist ja auch nicht gerade umme Ecke.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Pylon

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Sacht ma, geht jemand von Euch zur ordentlichen Gentoo e.V. Mitgliederversammlung 2005

 

Klaro.  Eher gesagt, ich muss  :Wink: 

Aber ich werde auch die ganze Woche da sein, weil vorher ja LWE ist.  Frag mal beim py-ro nach.  Der hatte AFAIK angedacht für den Samstag rüber zu fahren.  Und mit mehr Leuts im Wagen lohnt es sich dann auch...

BTW, letztes Jahr war die Versammlung im Harlos, doch wir müssen auch unseren Mitgliedern im Süden der Republik und angrenzenden Alpenregionen etwas entgegen kommen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Nächstes Treffen ist am kommenden Freitag, zur Erinnerung: Deadline zur Schnitzelplatte ist bereits am Mittwoch abend!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> BTW, letztes Jahr war die Versammlung im Harlos, doch wir müssen auch unseren Mitgliedern im Süden der Republik und angrenzenden Alpenregionen etwas entgegen kommen 

 

endlich einer, der an die "bergler" denkt!

danke pylon!

----------

## the_g_cat

Soso, bin auch eigetragen. Hatte es ehrlich gesagt fast vergessen. Werd wohl aber erst bissl später ankommen: habe um 19:00 noch Badminton. Und ich habe mir gerade mal die Bahnzeiten angeguckt, ich würde dann natürlich erst so gegen 22:00 ankommen *Kopf@Tisch*

Es fährt nicht zufällig jemand so gegen 20:45-21:00 von Dortmund zur GUM?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Louisdor

N'Abend!  :Wink: 

Ich melde mich mal für dieses Mal ab.

Ciao & viel Spass,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm....das ist sehr schade! Aber wir sind jetzt schon 11 Leute auf der Platte das ist nicht schlecht! Wird bestimmt wieder ne schöne Runde. Kommt pYrania auch?

----------

## dertobi123

Keine Ahnung, wenn er nicht kommt wird das CTF wohl nichts werden ....

Hrm, langsam bekomm ich hunger ....  :Cool: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung, wenn er nicht kommt wird das CTF wohl nichts werden ....

 

Ich hab genügend Spielzeug dabei...

----------

## the_g_cat

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, langsam bekomm ich hunger .... 

 

Ball flach halten, Junge, ich muss auch noch ankommen  :Shocked:  Wie gesagt, könnte ein Stückchen dauern *seufz*

----------

## aZZe

So ich fahr in 10 Minuten los! Bis gleich

----------

## Louisdor

Bin jetzt doch auch noch da!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## the_g_cat

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Und ich habe mir gerade mal die Bahnzeiten angeguckt, ich würde dann natürlich erst so gegen 22:00 ankommen *Kopf@Tisch*

 

Ich hatte es gesagt *beweis*  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pylon

Erstmal der Termin für unser Weihnachtskegeln

9. Dezember

Die Kegelbahn kriegen wir ab etwa 19:30 Uhr.  Essensvorschläge wird der Ingo demtobi123 schicken.  Wir haben uns schon mal auf gute, rustikale Hausmannskost geeinigt  :Wink: 

Außerdem haben wir die Termine für das erste Halbjahr 2006 festgelegt:

Termine GUM Oberhausen 1. Halbjahr 2006

6. Januar

3. Februar

10. März (2. Freitag wegen Chemnitz)

7. April

6. Mai

9. Juni (2. Freitag wegen Pfingsten)

----------

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Der 4.Dezember ist ja nicht mehr weit. Gibts schon konkrete Vorschläge fürs Weihnachts Dinner? Mein Vorschlag:

Sauerbraten mit lecker Knödel  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis dahin mein Notebook wieder habe   :Very Happy: 

Gruß aZZe

----------

## dertobi123

Zum einen ist das nächste Treffen nicht am 04.12., sondern am 09.12. .... zum anderen ja, Ingo hat mir ein paar Vorschläge gemailt.

 *Unser Ingo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.Krustenbraten vom Schwein mit krosser Schwarte, dazu selbstgemachtem Kartoffelpüree und Sauerkraut
> 
> p.P.           7,50
> ...

 

Noch unklar sind die Modalitäten, sprich ob wir uns auf ein Menü festlegen sollten oder ob auch zwei oder drei verschiedene Menüs machbar sind. Ausserdem fehlt noch der Vorschlag für den Nachtisch  :Wink: Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue Nov 29, 2005 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the_g_cat

Sieht alles saulecker aus. Nachtisch könnte ich Tiramisu anbieten, allerdings hätte ich nur genug Platten um 16 Portionen zu machen, und das reicht bei euch Vielfrassen garantiert nicht  :Very Happy:  *scnr* *flücht*

----------

## dakjo

Hmmm, also ich hätte gerne Knödel, Rotkohl und Sauerbraten .....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ady1980

Hallo allerseits,

wo ich hier diese leckere Speisekarte lese, gäbe es den an Eurem reich gedeckten Tisch noch einen Platz für mich frisch zugezogenen Neu-Essener?

Frohen ersten Advent,

ady1980

----------

## aZZe

Es ist Platz für jeden da! Ist ja wohl logisch. Ich vote mal für Menü Nr.2. Dagibts Pommes....ich kann nicht anders  :Wink:  Und sorry mit dem Datum Verdreher

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Zum einen ist das nächste Treffen nicht am 04.12., sondern am 09.12. .... zum anderen ja, Ingo hat mir ein paar Vorschläge gemailt.

 

Hmm, lecker...  Ich nehme die Salatplatte!   :Cool: 

----------

## Thorir

Also ich bin mit allem einverstanden, Hauptsache: FLEISCH!!!

Aber: Sollte das Letzte unter 1) nicht Sauerkraut heißen?

Kaninchenfutter für die Veggies ist wohl obligatorisch, oder?   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Also ich bin mit allem einverstanden, Hauptsache: FLEISCH!!!

 

Ja, wir sollten das dennoch auf 2 Menüs beschränken ...

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Aber: Sollte das Letzte unter 1) nicht Sauerkraut heißen?

 

Ich war wohl etwas hungrig als ich das ins Form gesetzt habe ... ich änder das mal   :Cool: 

 *Thorir wrote:*   

> Kaninchenfutter für die Veggies ist wohl obligatorisch, oder?  

 

Solange wir die nicht umerzogen bekommen muss Ingo wohl oder übel den Garten pflügen ...

----------

## Thorir

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ja, wir sollten das dennoch auf 2 Menüs beschränken ...

 

Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass ich fast alles esse, was nicht schnell genug wegläuft. (wie Azze, glaube ich)

Daher, sucht Euch was aus, dass wir dann bei ET erjagt.

----------

## slick

Da ian! anscheinend schon im Winterschlaf ist habe ich mal das Datum beim Startposting aktualisiert.

----------

## dertobi123

Der verdaut noch die Schnitzel, die wir während der LWE so verdrückt haben ...

----------

## aZZe

BTW denkt euch schon mal ein paar schöne Kegelspiele aus. Nicht dass wir wieder ne halbe Stunde überlegen was wir mit der Kugel in der Hand und den Kegeln am anderen Ende des Raumes anstellen sollen. Aber wofür gibts Google....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich würde für 2 Voten  :Wink: 

Ich freu mich schon wird garantiert lustig.

----------

## dertobi123

So, da sich die Menüauswahl diesmal ein wenig komplexer gestaltet und somit nicht durch das schnitzel.pl erschlagbar ist, gilt: Menübestellung direkt bei mir. Via Email oder Foren PM ist mir egal, nur bitte nicht im IRC.

Folgende Menüs stehen zur Auswahl:

1.Krustenbraten vom Schwein mit krosser Schwarte, dazu selbstgemachtem

Kartoffelpüree und Sauerkraut 

p.P.  7,50 

2.Rinderbraten und Schweinebraten, dazu Gemüseplatte (Speckbohnen,

Speckrosenkohl, Broccoli, Blumenkohl, Erbsen und Möhren) Salzkartoffeln,

Pommes frites 

p.P.  9,20

3. Salatteller (für unsere Vegetarier ...)

zusätzlich optional ein Nachtisch:

4.) Eis mit heißen Kirschen

5.) Eis mit Schokosoße

6.) Schokopudding mit Vanillesoße

Bestellungen bis Mittwoch 18 Uhr an mich!

Da wir diesmal Kegeln gehen, treffen wir uns erst um 19 Uhr!

Edit:

Bisher zugesagt/bestellt haben:

- dertobi123, 2 und 5

- Thorir, 2 und 5

- Novalex, 2 und 4

- ian!, 2 und 5

- yah, 2 und 4

- aZZe, 2 und 5

- pYrania, 2 und 4

- hgdl, 1 und 4

- stkn, 2 und 5

- DerCorny, Salatteller

- wschlich, 2 und 4

- py-ro, 2 und 5Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue Dec 06, 2005 6:06 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> So, da sich die Menüauswahl diesmal ein wenig komplexer gestaltet und somit nicht durch das schnitzel.pl erschlagbar ist, gilt: Menübestellung direkt bei mir. 

 

Hmpf.  Ich fahre Freitag nach Berlin.  Kurzfristig (10 Tage vorher) wurde noch mal ein Congress-Orga-Meeting einberufen, damit wir auch einen herrlichen 22C3 bieten können (für die, die da hin fahren).

Also, Weihnachtskegeln diesmal ohne mich...  Viel Spass, Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch, wa?  :Wink: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Moin allerseits,

Werde am Freitag auch nicht da sein: habe am Samstag erfahren, dass ich 2 Karten für Cosí fan tutte (eine Oper von Mozart) gewonnen habe. Guten Hunger allerseits, und amüsiert euch schön  :Laughing: 

P.S.: wenn ihr Freitag wieder im IRC rumhängt, sagt evtl. bescheid, vielleicht komm ich ja nach der Oper noch kurz online vorbei  :Smile: 

----------

## stkn

ja, dann tut mich doch auch mal auf die 2 und 5 liste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thorir

Mann, mann, daß wird zu einfach fuer den Ingo!   :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Ja ich schließ mich dem stkn an und nimm auch 2 und 5!

----------

## DerCorny

Tja, ich mit vegetarier-useflag emerge mal nen Salatteller.

----------

## wschlich

Also, ich koemm auch dahin. $teilnehmer++;

EDIT: essen 2+4. gibt's da weizen?! =)

----------

## Thorir

Türlich, Dicker!

Und ich komme auch ohne Auto ...

Kommst Du direkt aus Trier oder aus der Umgebung?

----------

## wschlich

Oha! Habe meine Location noch nicht upgedated :-)

Wohne nu im Saarland. Ich werd Freitag Nachmittag erstmal von hier zu meiner Freundin in die Naehe von Koblenz duesen, mir Ihren Gas-Volvo schnappen (meiner is derzeit im Schwarzwald und bekommt ein neues Motoerchen verpflanzt, ich gurk solang mit nem Uralt-245er rum, der komforttechnisch nich so die Granate is) und dann in den Pott flitzen.

Wo koennt ich eigentlich uebernachten?

Es hiess "Ingo vermietet Zimmer". Wer ist Ingo und was kostets? =)

----------

## Thorir

Für einen Eiffler ist ein Umzug ins Saarland aber hart!

OT zum Thema Saarländerwitze: Was passiert, wenn man einen Saarländer mit einer Videokamera in eine Mülltonne einsperrt? ---- Er fängt an einen Heimatfilm zu drehen!

Sorry, bin halber Eiffler aus Welschbillig ....  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *wschlich wrote:*   

> gibt's da weizen?! =)

 

Zwar nicht vom Faß, aber Weizen ist Weizen  :Razz: 

Wegen Übernachtung: www.gasthof-harlos.de, info@gasthof-harlos.de

----------

## ian!

 *DerCorny wrote:*   

> Tja, ich mit vegetarier-useflag emerge mal nen Salatteller.

 

Ist das eigentlich nicht eher ein profile?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Eher ne Krankheit, wenn du mich fragst ....

----------

## DerCorny

profile? krankheit? Tz, vegetarier sind halt hardened mit default protection vor schimmelfleisch oder bse..

----------

## Thorir

Ja warum bekommen die Kühe den BSE??? Weil die Gras fressen !!!

Das muss man rauchen !!! (Oder wie?)

----------

## ian!

 *DerCorny wrote:*   

> profile? krankheit? Tz, vegetarier sind halt hardened mit default protection vor schimmelfleisch oder bse..

 

Was für die einen ein Bug ist, ist für die anderen ein Feature..  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ist denn das Xmas 2005 GUM, heute, eigentlich mit Notebook mitbringen oder ohne Notebook mitbringen?

Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr so wirklich dran erinnern, wie das letztes Jahr beim Kegeln gewesen ist?

(Aber an das Kegeln kann ich mich erinnern!)  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Ich lass das iBook mal daheim ...

----------

## aZZe

Sooo ich poste es nun auch mal hier hinein Fotos vom Kegeln und den Essener Linux Tagen findet ihr auf meinem Server unter:

www.tuxcon.org/foto

Gruß 

aZZe

----------

## dertobi123

Neues Jahr, neue Schnitzel .... Wir treffen uns wieder am kommenden Freitag (06.01.2006) ab 18 Uhr zum monatlichen Stammtisch bei Harlos.

Es gibt wie gewohnt viele alte Sachen (gleicher Ort, leckere Schnitzel, eure Gesichter  :Wink: ), aber wir wollen mit dem neuen Jahr auch Neues beginnen. Jedes GUM soll unter einem bestimmten Thema stehen, mit dem wir uns (je nach Thema) ein oder zwei Stunden beschäftigen. Den Anfang werde ich mit einem Vortag bzw. einer Demonstration zu Systemmonitoring mit Nagios machen.

 *Quote:*   

>  Sobald Sie Ihren Nutzern mehr Dienste anbieten als Sie selbst Tag für Tag benutzen, ein Netzwerk ein nicht mehr von Menschen überwachbares Ausmaß erreicht hat oder ob für unternehmenskritische Datenbanken eine möglichst hohe Verfügbarkeit sichergestellt werden muss - Irgendwann kommt für nahezu jeden Administrator der Punkt, an dem er die Überwachung der Verfügbarkeit von Netzwerkkomponenten, Diensten, Datenbanken und Servern einem Programm übergeben mag.
> 
> Mit vielen kommerziellen Programmen lässt sich diese Aufgabe erfolgreich erfüllen, aber eben auch mit freier Software, die (schon fast wie gewohnt) durch Anpassbarkeit, Flexbilität und Erweiterbarkeit besticht. Mit Nagios (und integrierten Plugins) lassen sich heterogene Netzwerke, Datenbanken wie Oracle und MS-SQL, selbstverständlich auch mySQL und Postgres, und viele weitere Geräte im Netzwerk überwachen.
> 
> Anhand zweier Praxisbeispiele zeigt Referent Tobias Scherbaum wie auch Sie von Nagios profitieren können. Zum einen steht die Überwachung eines "Root-Servers" auf der Agenda, bei dem verschiedene Dienste sowie Systemparameter wie Festplattenauslastung, Anzahl eingeloggter Benutzer usw. überwacht werden sollen. Ein heterogenes Netzwerk mit verschiedenen Windows und Linux Servern, MS-SQL und Oracle Datenbanken bildet den Ausgang für das zweite Praxisbeispiel.

 

Das wichtigste wie immer zum Schluss (habt ihr auch alle brav alles gelesen?  :Wink: ) ... die Anmeldung zur Schnitzelplatte gibts wie gewohnt unter http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl ... 

Bis Freitag!

----------

## dertobi123

*Bump*

Die Deadline zur Schnitzelplattenanmeldung läuft in knapp 24 Stunden ab ...

----------

## the_g_cat

Bissl mehr wie 24,5, so wie ich das sehe *Erbsen weiterpolier* Nee, im Ernst, werd erst morgen Nachmittag wissen, ob ich am Freitag kann oder nicht, siehr im Moment aber eher gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

/me freut sich schon auf Freitag

----------

## Thorir

Leider kann /me doch nicht ... schade.

----------

## the_g_cat

Kurze Statusmeldung: komme gerade von der Arbeit zurück, muss mich eben noch duschen und so, werde zwischen 19:30 und 20:30 irgendwann ankommen.

aZZe : Finger weg von den Schnitzeln  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Thorir

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet / habt spass !!

Gruß,

Thorir

----------

## dertobi123

Am kommenden Freitag gehts in die nächste Runde, nächstes GUM:

Freitag, 3.2.2006, 18 Uhr, Gashof Harlos, Oberhausen

Diesmal trägt Pylon zu Catalyst, dem Gentoo Releng-Tool, vor und berichtet über die Arbeit an der kommenden Gentoo Release.

Zu futtern gibts mal wieder die gute Schnitzelplatte, Anmeldung wie immer hier.

----------

## the_g_cat

Kann dieses Mal leider nicht dabei sein: Konzerte, Klausuren und andere Angenehmheiten kommen Anfang Februar auf mich zu. Wünsche jedoch Allen viel Spass  :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Diesmal trï¿½gt Pylon zu Catalyst, dem Gentoo Releng-Tool, vor und berichtet ï¿½ber die Arbeit an der kommenden Gentoo Release.

 

Gut, dass ich hier erfahre, dass der Vorschlag angenommen wurde *hust*

Na, dann wollen wir mal die Folien entstauben...

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, ich las da sowas in der Richtung. Mangels Alternativen ist das somit einstimmig angenommen  :Razz: 

----------

## Pylon

Nur mal als Erinnerung: Das nÃ¤chste Treffen findet erst am 10. MÃ¤rz statt.

Wer macht nen Vortrag?

----------

## dertobi123

Wir überlegen derzeit den kommenden Freitag zu streichen, bisher haben ian, dakjo und ich abgesagt, yah muss vor 10 wieder gehen ... Wer ist strikt gegen eine Streichung des kommenden GUM?

----------

## DerCorny

Ist eine Ersatz-GUM geplant, oder fällt das dann im März ganz aus?

----------

## dertobi123

Fällt komplett aus, kein Ersatztermin.

Beim nächsten Treffen im April gibts dann anstelle der Schnitzel Pizza mit diversen Belägen.

Für einen Vortrag werden noch Freiwillige gesucht  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Jemand interessiert an nem Vortrag zu "Authentifizierung mit mysql (pam,apache,postfix,cyrus,samba,....)"

----------

## aZZe

Wat heist hier fällt aus?!?!?!11!!

Was ist das denn für eine Einstellung? Ich will GUM!!!   :Sad: 

----------

## dakjo

Die GUM wurde gestern gecanceld. Zumindest für Maerz. Es hält dich aber keiner ab doch zum Ingo zu fahren. Evtl. sind ja noch nen paar andere da.

Ist dann halt keine Offizielle.

----------

## aZZe

Super!

----------

## dertobi123

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Jemand interessiert an nem Vortrag zu "Authentifizierung mit mysql (pam,apache,postfix,cyrus,samba,....)"

 

*wink*

----------

## hgdl

weiss jemand wer heute zum inoffiziellen treffen bei ingo erscheint

----------

## aZZe

Sooo....wann ist denn jetzt mal wieder ein offizielles Treffen in Oberhausen? Bitte dann auch mal das Topic ändern.

----------

## slick

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Bitte dann auch mal das Topic ändern.

 

altes Datum aus Titel rausgenommen... 

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Sooo....wann ist denn jetzt mal wieder ein offizielles Treffen in Oberhausen? Bitte dann auch mal das Topic ändern.

 

AFAIR 7.4.

----------

## the_g_cat

Ich habe gelesen, dass es am 7. Pizza geben soll? Irgendwie doof, hab am 8. eine Klausur, werde also sicherlich nicht kommen können...

EDIT: hey, mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich morgen seit 2 Jahren bei dem Forum dabei gewesen sein werde (oder wie auch immer)   :Shocked: 

----------

## dertobi123

Gratuliere the_g_cat  :Smile: 

Für alle (anderen?):

Nächstes Treffen ist am kommenden Freitag (07.04.), wie immer im Gasthof Harlos (Hagedornstr. 1, 46149 Oberhausen), Beginn ist wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr.

Zur Abwechslung gibt es dieses Mal aber keine Schnitzelplatte, sondern Pizza. Wie beim letzten Mal als wir Pizza hatten gibts verschiedene Varianten, zur Abschätzung des Bedarfs an fleischloser Pizza gibts noch "Pizza (Vegetarisch)" (und für Hardcore-Vegetarier gäbe es wohl auch noch Salat ...).

Das wichtigste zum Schluss, die Schnitzelplatte findet Ihr wie immer hier: http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

Bis (kommenden) Freitag!

----------

## Thorir

Argh,

sorry, ich bin zu spät dran für die Schnitzelplatte. Ich würde auch normale Pizza nehmen, wenn noch möglich, Tobi?

Schönen Gruß,

Marcus

----------

## dertobi123

Du bist als zu-spät-Kommer registriert und nachgemeldet, ich denke mal das wird noch passen  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

ich lebe auch noch   :Very Happy: 

nachdem mein ärger der letzten monate endlich ein ende zu finden scheint hoffe ich dann im mai wieder dabei zu sein, morgen ist leider schlecht da muss ich zum Geburtstages meines Cousins.

Ich hoffe das wird was   :Very Happy: 

MfG 

Py-Ro

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich lebe auch noch  
> 
> nachdem mein ärger der letzten monate endlich ein ende zu finden scheint hoffe ich dann im mai wieder dabei zu sein, morgen ist leider schlecht da muss ich zum Geburtstages meines Cousins.
> ...

 

Viel Glück!!!

----------

## Thorir

Tobi, ich könnt Dir knutschen!

Danke schön und bis nachher!

Gruß, Thorir

----------

## dakjo

Heute Abend allgemeines Tobi knutschen!!111!1

----------

## Louisdor

So, ich melde mich dann hier auch gleich noch für heute Abend an, dass ich da sein werde.

Aber zum Knutschen komme ich nicht!  :Wink: 

Da ich diese Woche nicht da war und auch bei Pizza eher wählerisch bin, habe ich mich gar nicht eingetragen.

Ich werde mir dann etwas anderes bestellen; wird es ja sicher geben!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Eeeeeew, ich glaub ich bleib besser daheim  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Das nächste GUM steht ins Haus, kommenden Freitag ist es mal wieder so weit. Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn gibt es diesmal wieder leckere Schnitzel  :Wink:  Anmeldung bis kommenden Mittwoch wie gewohnt hier.

Aus gegebenem Anlass sei noch einmal daran erinnert, das eine rechtzeitige Absage zum "guten Ton" gehört. Eine Absage nach Beginn des GUM ist ziemlich schlechter Stil.

Bis Freitag!

----------

## Louisdor

Na denn; ich bin am kommenden Wochenende leider wegen Job in Frankfurt und kann daher nicht dabei sein!  :Sad: 

Ich wünsche aber schon mal einen schönen und erfolgreichen Abend!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## the_g_cat

Mmh, bei mir wird es leider an den Finanzen scheitern: Geld kommt erst mitte des Monats wieder, bis dahin ist meinerseits nix mehr drin. Könnt ja aber noch bissl Spass für mich mithaben  :Smile: 

Felix

----------

## dertobi123

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Na denn; ich bin am kommenden Wochenende leider wegen Job in Frankfurt und kann daher nicht dabei sein! 

 

Mh, nächsten Samstag nach Wiesbaden?  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Na denn; ich bin am kommenden Wochenende leider wegen Job in Frankfurt und kann daher nicht dabei sein!  
> 
> Mh, nächsten Samstag nach Wiesbaden? 

 Nee, nicht wirklich, ...

Ich habe da leider beruflich zu tun, von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Na 'Mädels'  :Wink: , wie war denn der Freitag letzte Woche? 

Habe ich viel verpasst?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Es ging, Patrick und ich waren relativ früh weg, um vor dem "Rail-Trip" zum LinuxTag noch was Schlaf zu naschen  :Wink:  Aber vielleicht gings danach erst richtig los?  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Joar diesmal mussten wohl alle leider etwas früher gehen inklusive meiner einer. Es war aber trotzdem mal wieder sehr lustig. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses regelmäßige Treffen nun schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren existiert find ich das schon sehr bemerkenswert. Es hat sich auch eine gute Truppe zusammen gefunden.

----------

## dertobi123

Das nächste Treffen wäre für den 09. Juni geplant, zeitlgeich findet das WM-Eröffnungsspiel statt ... Verschieben wir das Treffen sofern möglich oder organisieren wir nen TV oder DVB-T mit Beamer oder ...?

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Das nächste Treffen wäre für den 09. Juni geplant, zeitlgeich findet das WM-Eröffnungsspiel statt ... 

 Hm, was ist denn mit dem Freitag, den 02. Juni 2006? Ist es normalerweise nicht immer schon am 1. Freitag im Monat, das GUM? *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Verschieben wir das Treffen sofern möglich oder organisieren wir nen TV oder DVB-T mit Beamer oder ...?

 Oder so ..  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

Im Juni hatten wir wg. Pfingsten den 2. Freitag vereinbart, ich könnte auch nachfragen, ob der 2. noch ginge ... Meinungen?

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Im Juni hatten wir wg. Pfingsten den 2. Freitag vereinbart, ich könnte auch nachfragen, ob der 2. noch ginge ... Meinungen?

 Achso, ja, da ist ja Pfingsten! ... OK, dann lassen wir den 09. Juni 2006!  :Wink:  Fussball muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, zumal man ab da ja einen ganzen Monta jeden Tag Fussball schauen kann!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## the_g_cat

Also mir geht Fussball herzlich am Arsch vorbei, daher ist das für mich keine Hinderung  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Also wir koennen auch hier im Garten oder so? Dann stelln ma den Fernseher halt nach drausen.

(Vorrausgesetzt es regent nicht.)

----------

## dertobi123

Das GUM am 09. Juni ist wegen der gleichzeitigen WM-Eröffnung und der Absage mehrerer "regulärer" Teilnehmer abgesagt. Eine Verlegung des Juni Termins nach vorne (Pfingsten ...) oder hinten (Sterkrader Fronleichnamskirmes quasi direkt vor der Tür) macht wenig Sinn.

----------

## hgdl

Warum wird der 2. 6 nicht genommen

----------

## dertobi123

 *hgdl wrote:*   

> Warum wird der 2. 6 nicht genommen

 

Weil ein verlängertes Pfingswochenende beginnt und einige Leute an dem Termin nicht können.

----------

## kraut

wie iss derweil der status?

wenns nicht zuweit von bochum weg ist wuerde ich auch kommen  :Wink: 

hab den thread grad erst gefunden   :Embarassed: 

wenn ja, wo/wann ?? hab den thread nicht von anfang an gelesen, nur die letzten beiden pages.. die sachen von 2005 sind ja eh imho outdated.

----------

## the_g_cat

Soweit ich weiss ist das immer am 1. Freitag des Monats, also das nächste Mal am 7.7. Ort ist Gasthof Harlos in Oberhausen Sterkrade, kommt man schlimmstenfalls mit der Bahn gut hin, allerdings ist es zurück immer so eine Sache :-/

Naja, mal sehen, ob ich das nächste Mal dabei bin, Dortmund ist ja auch nicht direkt nebenan. Ich weiss auch nicht mehr, welchen Shooter wir da immer gespielt haben, wenn mir da einer der regelmässiger Besuchenden das Gedächtnis ein bisschen auffrischen könnte?

Felix

----------

## ian!

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiss ist das immer am 1. Freitag des Monats, also das nächste Mal am 7.7.

 

Richtig.

 *the_g_cat wrote:*   

> Ich weiss auch nicht mehr, welchen Shooter wir da immer gespielt haben, wenn mir da einer der regelmässiger Besuchenden das Gedächtnis ein bisschen auffrischen könnte?

 

Enemy Territory

----------

## kraut

ne uhrzeit waere ja nicht schlecht. und vielleicht auch die strasse? <g>

diesen freitag werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen (neues sys zsammbauen) aber im august wirds vielleicht klappen.

bin weniger der zocker.. aber vielleicht bisserl quatschen und so..

----------

## the_g_cat

```

Gasthof Harlos

Hagedornstrasse 1

46149 Oberhausen

```

Bitte  :Razz:  Und zum Zocken: ich habe seit über 2,5 Jahren kein Shooter oder "Spiel" (im Sinne von 3D-mega-foo) mehr länger als 3 Stunden gespielt. Und das ist in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur auf der GUM passiert. Können aber meinetwegen das nächste Mal Tetrinet spielen  :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

Ein Vortrag wäre vielleicht auch mal wieder sehr interessant. 

@dakjo hattest du da nciht mal was geplant?

@dertobi123 vielleicht gibst du dir ja nen Ruck und stellst nochmal nagios vor?  :Smile:  Ist bei mir ja gerade sehr aktuell und würd mich schon sehr interessieren.

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @dertobi123 vielleicht gibst du dir ja nen Ruck und stellst nochmal nagios vor?  Ist bei mir ja gerade sehr aktuell und würd mich schon sehr interessieren.

 

Ich bin dieses Mal nicht dabei (sofern ein GUM stattfindet) und die Resonanz auf die bisherigen Vorträge würde ich eher als äußerst dürftig einstufen ....

----------

## dakjo

@aZZe Naja, geplant, aber mir fehlt die Zeit daraus mal was anschauliches zu machen. Ich muss hier erstmal nen Vortrag vonwegen Lotus vs. Exchange vs. WebGroupware machen.

----------

## kraut

hmpf.. vortraege sucken, und games auch.

wollte einfach nur mal bisserl kloenen   :Shocked: 

OK, lassen wir das erstmal..

----------

## Pylon

Hmmhmm.  GUM.  War ja schon lÃ¤nger nimmer da. Und am kommenden Freitag sieht es auch gut aus.

Bitte raucht und zockt nicht so viel.  Das war mir bei den letzten Malen recht negativ aufgefallen.

----------

## aZZe

 *kraut wrote:*   

> hmpf.. vortraege sucken, und games auch.
> 
> wollte einfach nur mal bisserl kloenen  
> 
> OK, lassen wir das erstmal..

 

Na klar wird geklönt! Dafür ist so ein Treffen da. Wie schauts denn aus mit Schnitzelplatte?

----------

## aZZe

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Hmmhmm.  GUM.  War ja schon lÃ¤nger nimmer da. Und am kommenden Freitag sieht es auch gut aus.
> 
> Bitte raucht und zockt nicht so viel.  Das war mir bei den letzten Malen recht negativ aufgefallen.

 

Da hast du Recht! Das werden wir auch jetzt ändern. Die Raucher können sich auch ein wenig zurückhalten. *aufdakjoguck*  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

/me geht schonmal die Zigarren kaufen  :Very Happy: 

Ne, lass den Ingo mal fragen ob das nicht auch draussen geht.

----------

## kraut

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hast du Recht! Das werden wir auch jetzt ändern. Die Raucher können sich auch ein wenig zurückhalten. *aufdakjoguck* 

 

nee, die biertrinker sollen sich zurueckhalten, aus ruecksicht auf uns autofahrer!

und die schorletrinker sollen sich zurueckhalten - den biertrinkern wird bei dem anblick dann immer schlecht.

seriously: sagt mal - gehts noch?   :Laughing: 

wenn ich schon kein bier trinken darf, will ich wenigstens eine rauchen beim quatschen. die bude wird ja wohl fenster (windows? <SCNR>) haben!

ihr kent das hier?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Programmierer und Admins
> 
>  Die Programmierer, die sind dick. Weil sie sitzen. Und die Admins, die sind dünn. Weil sie rumlaufen. Obwohl, dünne Programmierer gibt’s auch. Man soll nur nicht denken dass das eine Ausnahme ist - das sind umgelernte Admins. Dicke Admins trifft man auch. Das sind dann umgelernte, faule Programmierer.
> ...

 

Quelle weiss ich nicht, hab ich mal bei heise im trollticker forum gelesen <g>

----------

## aZZe

Wie schauts aus mit Schnitzelplatte?

@dakjo bringst du den Linksys mit?

----------

## ian!

 *kraut wrote:*   

> ihr kent das hier?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Programmierer und Admins [...] 

 

Hahaha... herrlich  :Smile: 

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Schnitzelplatte?

 

Ich denke wir sollten besser a la Carte nehmen, weil das jetzt noch mit der Platte zu orgen wer was will..

----------

## return13

Wollt mal fragen ab wieviel Uhr das denn losgehen sollte?

----------

## ian!

Immer ab 18:00.

----------

## aZZe

Ja ich sach ma wenn wir dem Ingo Bescheid sagen, dass wieder so ca. 10 Leute kommen und ob er genügend Schnitzel da hätte dann wird das schon irgendwie auch mit der Platte hinhauen denke ich. Lass den ma morgen antriggern

----------

## Louisdor

Also, ick würd Schnitzel nehm, wie imma!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Pylon

Mit einem Salatteller ohne Schinkenstreifen oder SpeckwÃ¼rfel bin ich dabei...

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ja ich sach ma wenn wir dem Ingo Bescheid sagen, dass wieder so ca. 10 Leute kommen und ob er genügend Schnitzel da hätte dann wird das schon irgendwie auch mit der Platte hinhauen denke ich. Lass den ma morgen antriggern

 

Wie gesagt ... Ingo wollte rechtzeitig Bescheid haben, ob Freitag was ist oder nicht ...

----------

## aZZe

So! Ich hab den Ingo gerade angerufen und hab erstmal für 7 Leute Schnitzelplatte betsell. Er sagte es ist überhaupt kein Problem auf eine höhere Anzahl aufzustocken. Selbst wenn wir 22 sin und unseren Rekord brechen  :Wink: 

@pylon

Auch du kriegst dein lecker Hasi Futter!  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> SpeckwÃ¼rfel

 

Die sind aus. Ingo hat nur Speckwürfel.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dakjo

/me möchte gerne gegrille speckwürfel mit olivenoel!

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Pylon wrote:*   SpeckwÃ¼rfel 
> 
> Die sind aus. Ingo hat nur Speckwürfel.  

 

Kommt halt davon, wenn man UTF-8 nutzt...  Und irgendwie erkennt die Brause nicht automagisch, welches Encoding sie nutzen soll.

----------

## kraut

und? war gut? was ging ab?   :Razz: 

----------

## aZZe

Erst nicht kommen und dann Report haben wollen!  :Wink:  Nööö war wirklich wieder sehr nett alle wieder zu sehen. Ich find solche Treffen imm wieder schön. Wenn unser lieber Novalex dann das nächste mal auch ein gescheit konfiguriertes Notebook mit aktuellem Portage Tree mitbringt, muss er nicht die ganze Zeit mit kompilieren verbringen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Wenn unser lieber Novalex dann das nächste mal auch ein gescheit konfiguriertes Notebook mit aktuellem Portage Tree mitbringt, muss er nicht die ganze Zeit mit kompilieren verbringen. 

 Hm, hast ja recht! ...  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Pylon

 *kraut wrote:*   

> und? war gut? was ging ab?  

 

Joar.  War schoen mit dem ian in Ruhe so von Dev zu Dev zu reden...  Das hatte mir gefehlt in letzter Zeit  :Smile: 

----------

## kraut

wo wir grad so schoen kloenen <g>

gibts irgendwo nen thread ueber brauchbare DVB-T USB sticks *inkl* FM radio?

[alles mit "-" suchen iss recht schwer mit dem board]

oder soll ich nen neuen aufmachen?

iss doch ne interessante sache, steckst den rein wo du ihn grad brauchst <g>

----------

## Louisdor

 *kraut wrote:*   

> iss doch ne interessante sache, steckst den rein wo du ihn grad brauchst <g>

 Ich liech hier gleich unnerm Tisch vor lachen ... 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dakjo

 *kraut wrote:*   

> .......iss doch ne interessante sache, steckst den rein wo du ihn grad brauchst <g>

 

rofelokopter .............................   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kraut

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *kraut wrote:*   iss doch ne interessante sache, steckst den rein wo du ihn grad brauchst <g> Ich liech hier gleich unnerm Tisch vor lachen ... 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

joo, humor was intendet.. aber inner international group nach "DVB-T" suchen ist unsinn.

die suche selbst ist unsinn, auch in deutschen foren hier, da der bindestrich ja "abgeschnitten" wird.

also! alle hamma gut gelacht, i got ya  :Very Happy: 

gibts schon einen thread? wenn ja - wo? wenn nein? solle ma ihm auffmache?

//edit: hmm, threadtitle: "ich moechte gerne meinen stick in jeden schlitz stecken koennen" ??   :Laughing: 

ich kann mir vorstellen der thread kriegt die mesiten hits   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## aZZe

Wie schauts aus mit nächstem Treffen? 

@dertobi123

Stellst du die Schnitzelplatte wieder Online? *Bitte*

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Wie schauts aus mit nächstem Treffen? 

 

Ick hab endlich mal Urlaub und bin leider nicht da!  :Wink: 

Viel Spass dann an dem Freitag!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Wie schauts aus mit nächstem Treffen?

 

Wann ist das nächste Treffen? 04.08.?

----------

## Pylon

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wann ist das nächste Treffen? 04.08.?

 

Wenn 4.8., dann ohne mich...  Da bin ich glücklicherweise schön im Urlaub  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pylon wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Wann ist das nächste Treffen? 04.08.? 
> 
> Wenn 4.8., dann ohne mich...  Da bin ich glücklicherweise schön im Urlaub 

 

dito  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

@pylon Für (Langzeit-)Studenten gibts keinen Urlaub!   :Laughing: 

@dertobi123

Joar ich denke der 04.08.06 ist doch prima. Freu mich schon!

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @pylon Für (Langzeit-)Studenten gibts keinen Urlaub!  
> 
> @dertobi123
> 
> Joar ich denke der 04.08.06 ist doch prima. Freu mich schon!

 

Wie gesagt ... am 04.08. bin ich im "Urlaub".

----------

## Pylon

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @pylon Für (Langzeit-)Studenten gibts keinen Urlaub!   

 

Ich bin im gleichen Urlaub wie dertobi123  :Razz: 

----------

## dakjo

@dertobi123 Kannst mir das schnitzel.pl nochmal schicken, dann mach ich das mal hypscher. und hoste das wieder.

und btw. freenode ist ganz toll und lilo mein bester freund. Komm wieder rein mann  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aZZe

Achtung! 

Das nächste Meeting ist am 2. Freitag im August also der

11.08.2006  

dakjo oder dertobi123 haben bis dahin auch bestimmt wieder die schnitzelplatte gehostet.  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> dakjo oder dertobi123 haben bis dahin auch bestimmt wieder die schnitzelplatte gehostet. 

 

Ja  :Wink: 

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## slick

Habe euch mal das Datum in das Eingangspost bzw. Titel von selbigem upgedatet. Der faule Admin tat das ja nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe euch mal das Datum in das Eingangspost bzw. Titel von selbigem upgedatet. Der faule Admin tat das ja nicht 

 

Ich hatte Urlaub!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aZZe

soooo da!

----------

## aZZe

Jungs!!

Wann ist das nächste Treffen? Jetzt am 01.09.06? Oder eine Woche später?

----------

## dertobi123

01.09. (ist mit Ingo so geklärt afaik und passt mir persönlich viel besser als der 08.09.)   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Vorbestellung für die Lappen Parade wie gewohnt hier:

http://www.dertobi123.de/cgi-bin/schnitzel.pl

----------

## Louisdor

Moin GUM Freunde!  :Wink: 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob am kommenden Freitag, den 06. Oktober 2006 wieder Gentoo Abend im Gassthof Harlos in Oberhausen ist?

(Ich würde Schnitzelplatte nehmen.)  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ian!

Ja, fragte ich mich auch gerade. Eigentlich wäre es wieder soweit.

----------

## dertobi123

Ja - Freitag ist GUM, eigentlich hatten wir an Zwiebelkuchen gedacht (was bei Harlos auch gehen würde), aufgrund der Kürze allerdings mal wieder die Schnitzelplatte  :Wink:  Zwiebelkuchen dann im November   :Cool: 

*Jeder* der an der Platte partizipieren mag möge sich bei mir so schnell wie möglich via Email, Foren PM, im IRC oder Telefon oder sonst wie melden - allein Telepathie möchte ich ausschliessen  :Razz: 

Aktueller Stand:

dertobi123

stkn

yah

Louisdor

Patrick_KLast edited by dertobi123 on Thu Oct 05, 2006 6:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aZZe

Joo Ladies!

Ich muss für dieses mal leider absagen. Selbst der härteste Hardliner hat mal was anderes vor  :Wink: . Also viel Spass und bis November!

----------

## hgdl

ich möchte auch and der schnitzelplatte teilnehmen

gruss

hgdl

----------

## aZZe

So wie es ausschaut werde ich wohl doch heute Abend vorbeischneien. Also plus ein Schnitzel!

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe euch mal das Datum in das Eingangspost bzw. Titel von selbigem upgedatet. Der faule Admin tat das ja nicht 

 

++

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> So wie es ausschaut werde ich wohl doch heute Abend vorbeischneien.

 Dan vergiss bitte mein langes Netzwerkkabel nicht!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ian!

Hier mal die nächsten vorgeschlagenen Termine:

- 03.11.2006

- 02.12.2006 (ggf. auf der Kegelbahn - darf ich den Termin mal in Frage stellen?)

- 05.01.2007

- 02.02.2007

----------

## Doxer

Hallo,

ich werde zum 1.12.2006 aus beruflichen Gründen von Bremen nach NRW ziehen und würde gerne an einem der nächsten Treffen teilnehmen.

----------

## dertobi123

Salve!

Ingo hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass beim November GUM neben der obligatorischen Schnitzelplatte auch Zwiebelkuchen mit Federweissem möglich wäre ... da das für ein oder zwei Leute nur unnötige Arbeit macht, sollten es dann denke ich schon 3-4 Leute mindestens sein, die Zwiebelkuchen wollen.

Daher also wie letzten Monat auch schon: Wer Schnitzelplatte oder Zwiebelkuchen beim nächsten Treffen mag, möchte sich wie auch immer (email, jabber, icq, sms, ...) bei mir melden. Deadline wie immer der Mittwoch vorm Treffen, diesmal also der 01.11.2006 um 18 Uhr.

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich muss mich leider für das nächste Mal abmelden.

Hab 20 Jahre Klassentreffen ...  :Wink: 

Ciao

aleX!

----------

## dakjo

Ich esse ja fast alles. Aber Zwiebelkuchen. Nein Danke.

----------

## py-ro

Na toll, mein Arbeitgeber mag Gentoo wohl nicht, muss bis 21:30 arebiten...  :Sad: 

----------

## return13

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Na toll, mein Arbeitgeber mag Gentoo wohl nicht, muss bis 21:30 arebiten... 

 

Nenn mir Namen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aZZe

 *Doxer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde zum 1.12.2006 aus beruflichen Gründen von Bremen nach NRW ziehen und würde gerne an einem der nächsten Treffen teilnehmen.

 

Kein Problem! Jeder ist herzlich willkommen! 

Apropos! Ich will auch lieber Schnitzel.

----------

## py-ro

Namen naja das nicht, aber im moment amch ich support für eine Firma die über Aldi verkauft....

Aber egal vielleicht schaff ich es ja irgendwie die schicht zu tauschen

Mal sehen bis denne...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Py

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Namen naja das nicht, aber im moment amch ich support für eine Firma die über Aldi verkauft....
> 
> Aber egal vielleicht schaff ich es ja irgendwie die schicht zu tauschen
> 
> Mal sehen bis denne... 
> ...

 

Dann hätte aber ICH gerne Namen!   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Gut, da sich scheinbar niemand für Zwiebelkuchen begeistern kann, darf ich um verbindliche Zusagen bzgl. der Schnitzelplatte bitten.

Schnitzelplattenfutterer am 03.11.:

aZZe

dakjo

dertobi123

yah

ian

pYrania

hgdlLast edited by dertobi123 on Wed Nov 01, 2006 10:44 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## aZZe

Schnitzel!

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Schnitzel!

 

Ja, dass du keine Beilagen bestellen willst war mir schon klar   :Cool: 

----------

## hgdl

ich bestelle eine portion der schnitzelplatte

----------

## aZZe

Wer kommt denn heute alles?

----------

## dertobi123

Vermutlich diejenigen, die sich auch zur Schnitzelplatte gemeldet haben, was?  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Azze ess ein schnitzle für mich mit, wünsche ansonstne allen viel spass  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Und machts spass..... hier rufen nur noch komische leute an... ich höre kunden....... ahhhhh

----------

## aZZe

Soo! Weihnachten ist ja nicht mehr weit. Wie schaut es denn aus mit unserem diesjährigen Weihnachtsmeting?

----------

## dertobi123

Termin habt ihr im Oktober klar gemacht soweit ich das mitbekommen habe?

----------

## ian!

Bei allen bisher genannten Terminen die Ingo noch frei hatte, hab ich schon was anderes vor. - Ich hoffe ihr auch.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hier mal die nächsten vorgeschlagenen Termine:
> 
> - 03.11.2006
> 
> - 02.12.2006 (ggf. auf der Kegelbahn - darf ich den Termin mal in Frage stellen?)
> ...

 Und, ist es denn nun am 02. Dezember 2006?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ian!

Ist das aufregend hier..

----------

## dertobi123

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Und, ist es denn nun am 02. Dezember 2006?

 

So wie ich Ingo verstanden habe, hat zumindest $irgendwer beim letzten Treffen nen Termin für den 02.12. gemacht. Ich bin an dem Termin jedenfalls nicht dabei.

Edit: Ich hab den Termin am 02.12. rein prophylaktisch gecancelt. Für die Zukunft sollten wir uns vielleicht überlegen, wer Termine machen soll/kann/darf - so wie dieses Mal ist es für alle Beteiligten völlig daneben.

----------

## dakjo

Jep. Ich glaube allerdings das wir das Weihnachtskegeln auf Jan. 07 vertagen sollten, ich hab jedenfalls keinen Freitag mehr zeit ....

----------

## dakjo

OK, Update nochmal. Ingo hat mich gerade angerufen was nu mit dem 2. ist.

Also ich sag da jetzt nochmal ab und würde vorschlagen, das wir nicht den 07.01. sondern einen späteren Termin nehmen.

Und dann auch trotzdem mit lecker Kegeln und so.

----------

## Louisdor

Was war denn mit dem Freitag, den 1. Dezember ?

(Weil hier immer die Rede von Samstag den 2. Dezember ist!?)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dertobi123

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> OK, Update nochmal. Ingo hat mich gerade angerufen was nu mit dem 2. ist.

 

Bestell ihm schöne Grüße, er möge doch bitte mal seine Mails lesen ... ich hab ihm die Mail am Sonntag mittag eigentlich nicht geschickt, damit er sie ignoriert.

Edit:

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Also ich sag da jetzt nochmal ab und würde vorschlagen, das wir nicht den 07.01. sondern einen späteren Termin nehmen.
> 
> Und dann auch trotzdem mit lecker Kegeln und so.

 

Wir halten also für die Zukunft fest, dass Termine mit Ingo per sofort ausschliesslich nur noch von dir gemacht werden?

----------

## hgdl

findet diesen freitag wieder das monatliche treffen im harlos statt

gruss

gerd

----------

## dertobi123

Nein?

----------

## dakjo

Ich würde mal sagen, GUM-OB ist tot bzw. liegt in den letzten zukungen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal sagen, GUM-OB ist tot bzw. liegt in den letzten zukungen.

 Hm, das fände ich aber schon sehr schade, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte!

Ich könnte auf jeden Fall diesen Freitag!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

Tja leider ist es so, dass immer mehr Leute sich verabschiedet haben oder nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind. Neue Leute sind auch irgendwie im Moment nicht zu begeistern. Schaut euch mal die letzten Seiten hier an dort haben immer wieder die selben Leute gepostet. Ich finde soetwas schon sehr schade....

----------

## Louisdor

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Tja leider ist es so, dass immer mehr Leute sich verabschiedet haben oder nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind.

 Hm, dann lasst und doch mit denen die noch da sind, wenigstens was mal wieder machen!

 *aZZe wrote:*   

>  Neue Leute sind auch irgendwie im Moment nicht zu begeistern. Schaut euch mal die letzten Seiten hier an dort haben immer wieder die selben Leute gepostet. Ich finde soetwas schon sehr schade....

 Ich würde kommen, auch wenn wir dann eben nur zu dritt oder zu fünft wären ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## aZZe

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich würde kommen, auch wenn wir dann eben nur zu dritt oder zu fünft wären ...
> 
> 

 

Das ist nen Wort...

----------

## samsonus

hallo zusammen,

also ich würde auch gern mal vorbeikommen, allerdings wohne ich nicht wirklich in unmittelbarer nähe. meine freundin arbeitet aber in ddorf und wenn ich in zukunft an dem wochenende da bin, dann würde ich mich euch anschliessen.

fände es sehr schade, wenn es ausfallen würde  :Wink: 

gruss samsonus

----------

## hgdl

dann noch mal die frage.

wer würde den an dem freitag kommen wollen obwohl nur 3 oder 4 da währen.

Gruss

gerd

----------

## Louisdor

Ich ich ich, ....  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ady1980

Hi,

hätte prinzipiell schon Interesse (wahrscheinlich nicht diesen Freitag, aber prinzipiell), da ich aber an ÖPNV gebunden bin, kommt es drauf an, wo es denn statfindet.

Wo findet es denn statt?

----------

## ian!

Hier geht es weiter: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535393.html

----------

